# .  (, , , )
,     .     .   31 .  ,   ?       ,       .   -     .  .

----------

1.     : )  26001,  ; )  12-2-3 " .     .......";
2.           ,
3.        (  ,     .  .,    )
4.       (       )
    -       -   .
.

----------


## Expert

. ..       ( ),     ,          (     ).

    :
   26001          .              .  !
   ,   ,       .

  ,          !

----------

, Expert,  .    ,  31        . 
 -      .   ,         ,    .

----------


## Expert

31 .
     -  .     .



> ,         ,    .


        ,  .     ,      .

   ,         ,    ,              .
 ,    .

     .

----------


## Cooler

> .


 , ,   .  :Wink:

----------

?    .  , . 

"...     -  .     ."

Expert,         ,      .

----------


## Natalka

,          ,     ,

----------


## Expert

> ?    .  , . 
> 
> Expert,         ,      .


  N 129-       22.3.   -    .        ,  ,      . . 
    ,     ?    ""?

     ,   -  . 
-:
1.     (  ,    ,     ,     ).
2.  ,    - ,  ,        (   ,        -   )?
3.  ,    ?

        ,  -   (     ).     ,  -   ?

  -      .
  . ,        .   :  ,   ,   , ,  (     ).   : , , , .     ?
   ,        ,      ?

     (  )    .  ,    ,    .       .

----------


## Helper-2005

*Expert*     /    -     . . ..,  -   ,          .  /    :Smilie:  (,    .  - ,         /,  - !) 
-   () -   .  ,   ,   .      ,     -   (      -   ).
    -        ,   ,    -, , , ,  .      .   :Frown:

----------

, Expert,   .    ,   ,     . 
   ,    -    .   ,  ,     .       80 .

----------

,      :
1.        (  46)
2.       (   46  - )
3.    !!      3.9.1.   -3-09/178  03.03.2004 .     !!!!         ( 09-2-5)     ; 
       ,        (     )

----------

> 1.     : )  26001,  ; )  12-2-3 " .     .......";
> 2.           ,





> (     )


 .2    -    ,   ?
   .    2 ,    2001 ,   ,     ,    1000     . 
1.    ?     ? 
             ? . 
 ,     2002 .    /,  6%.  .   .      .       ""  (    ...)    :     .

2.     ?      -,     -      ,     . !          -     ,   .          .

3.   ,     -?      ?    , . 

, ,     -  .             .

4.  ,  31   ,           ? -      .       31 , 1 ?   ? , , .
.

----------


## Expert

,      .        . 

     ,    .         .   .       ,      .           .     ,    ,   .   ,      ,          .

     6%.        ,     .     .      ( )    .   ,      .

     .    31 ?      .      .            (  ,    ).      ,   .       \. ,  .      ,      .
   /,         ,       .

   .   (     )        (  -   ).     125000        .       .   ,   125000 ,     13%   ,       , - .              6%.

----------

, .    31 ?  ,   ,              31 .   .         "".    ...  :Smilie:  
   . .
 !

----------


## 1

> ,      .        . 
> 
>      ,    .         .   .       ,      .           .     ,    ,   .   ,      ,          .


   !   ,          ,      ,    ,       , ,      ,     2   .     !           .    ,   5  ,        ...   ,      ! 
    ,    ,  :Dezl:          ?

----------


## Expert

> 


,   ,   .   ,        .    .




> ,    ,          ?


         ,    ...

  .         .         (  ),         ,    ,  -      -   - .      ,            ,           .

----------

.         .       2004 .   ,  3            .     ,    ?  :Wow:

----------


## 1

> ,   ,   .   ,        .    .
> 
> 
> 
>          ,    ...
> 
>   .         .         (  ),         ,    ,  -      -   - .      ,            ,           .


    ,         :Embarrassment:  ,         ,       .     ,   -        .         .

----------

,     ?        ,   ?

----------


## .

**,    ,  .       -           .

----------

!    ?   ?        ? !

----------


## .

,      ,   . ,   ,      ,   .     .
          (80 ),     (   ,   ),     26001 (  ,  )

----------


## Cooler

> 


 .  :yes: 

** .

----------

> . ..       ( ),     ,          (     ).
> 
>     :
>    26001          .              .  !
>    ,   ,       .
> 
>   ,          !


 
       ,     ,   
     ,   5          (     )

----------



----------

> (  ),         ,    ,  -      -   - .      ,            ,           .


 
      ,

----------


## .

**,     -       .     .     ,

----------



----------


## Lemori

> **,     -       .     .     ,


8-      ,              ))) , ...     ...

----------


## .

,      :Wink:  


> 1.                              :
> )        ,    ;
> )     ;
> ) *,               1 - 8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      ".*
> (. ""     19.07.2007 N 140-)

----------


## Lemori

> ,


,          -       )))))

----------


## .

?

----------


## Lemori

,    ..

----------


## ttt19

:    ,    .     .   ? 

      ? 

   ,     ?

   ,         ?

!

----------


## .

.        .
  -        ,    .       .

----------


## ttt19

> .        .
>   -        ,    .       .


         .       .

----------


## Cooler

> .


    .     .  :Wink: 



> .


        .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ttt19

> .     . 
>         .


 ?
      ,      .
,    ?     ? :Wink:

----------


## .

?



> 


  :Wink:

----------


## ttt19

> ?


  2005.     .   .

  ?

----------


## .

..   2005.     ,       ? 
  ,    .    ,      , ,      .

----------


## ttt19

> ..   2005.     ,       ? 
>   ,    .    ,      , ,      .


    2005     ,    .
 .   .

  ,  ,    ?
    ,   ,  ?

----------


## .

.    .
  ,  2004    .   2005     ?

----------


## ttt19

> .    .
>   ,  2004    .   2005     ?


   ,    .
,   :    ,         ?     ?

----------


## pilsonis

> ,


   ,      .     ,    . ,          1 .    ,   .       9 .    ,            ?        5   ?

----------

,     4   ( 6%  ),     ,  ,     ???        ?    ,   ,  ,   0???             ?   !

----------

,        ,     ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,  ,   0


 .   .        .

----------


## stary

,   .                   ,  ,   !!!!        .....     !!!!!!!!   ,  ,    ,  "  " !!!!!            !!!

----------

-          .       (  ).        .

    :

"  :

1         .  
2      . 
3            
4             (80 .) 
5         . 
6         
7  ,    ,    . 
8     
9   . 
10     . 
11              
12       "

     .    ?       ?     ?
   !

----------


## .

,   ?    ,        .

----------

!
    Expert' -         ,       ,   , ,    3  4  2007  (     )     ,       ,    ,     1.    /, 2.          /.  1.         (        ) 2.   /. 3.       ....   -    ?     ?  ?(         3-       ).
  -   3-        (     /)    4-   ,     ,       /.             ?  ,    ?
   -         .
   !         !    !

----------


## .

Expert?  ,        2005 ?
              .     .  .           .   ?

----------

:Smilie:        !     ( )             3-  (     ),       ?      -     -.
    pilsonis  14.11.2007,    ""   ?        ,   ?
  ,       /    .
   !

----------


## .

> 


  ? 



> 3-


    .           ,    .        .
    ,      ?

----------


## pilsonis

pilsonis        5    .


> -   3-        (     /)    4-   ,     ,       /.             ?  ,    ?


    3  4         .


> -     -.


     ,        .

----------

6%.
    ,    .    ?      ?

----------


## pilsonis

,  ,       .


> ?


    .    ,     ,      3  4 .
 .

----------

!
    -     5 ,    4.12    3       10-,    ?        ?

----------


## .



----------


## M

,   ...     2005  ( )       .     .  ???  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,   .


     .    ,    .            .    ,   .
       .

----------


## M

!!!            ?

----------


## .

,    .       ,      .     2007 ,   4 ,     .

----------

. , ,    ,       ?     ,    ?

----------


## .

?  ?

----------

,   , ,   ,     (   ),    :    ,  . ,    .,       ???   2007  ,   .

----------


## lismirnova

,!  2000.        ( c- ), ,    . -        31  2008 .   ,  1.01.09         ,..  .        .  ,    .   c-     .     - .

----------


## .

2004 .     ,   1  2005.    .   ,    .

----------


## lismirnova

,    2004. -,    ....  ...

----------


## ZEBRAVAL

01,02/2008         
     12/02

----------


## NNR

?   ,    ,       .  2006  2007    ,     ,      2   .     ,        ?

----------


## .

,     5  .      .    .         ,

----------


## NNR

,   ,         ?

----------


## .

,   .     ,

----------


## NNR

?      ?

----------


## .

,    ?      7 ,      2008   3864 .  ?

----------


## **

?

----------


## NNR



----------


## chulman

.  -.
   20.10.2004.      .   .
  ,    .          .  2006     .
        ?
   -     ,       ?

----------


## .

> 2006     .


       ,         .     .

----------


## chulman

> ,         .     .


  ,    .
.      (   )       .      ,     .      ,  ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## chulman

> .


,

----------

,     2004     ,       ?    .

----------


## .



----------

> 


 ,           .   ?

----------


## .

**,    -  ,  1  2005.

----------

> **,    -  ,  1  2005.


  .    :  ,      ?

----------


## .

,  2004     ,

----------

> ,  2004     ,


, !

----------


## **



----------


## **



----------

,              46?    ,     46.     /  ?   ,       ,                      ?          ,             /     ?

----------

?

----------


## Jiihuda

, ,         .
 :     2007 ,  1  2008,     ,        -.  :  6%.
  ,      .    ? 
 .

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## Jiihuda

.    .       .   -     :Smilie:            ...
              ?

----------


## Cooler

:



> *   8  2001 . N 129- "       "*
> ...
> 1.                              :
> )        ,    ;
> )     .
> _
>    19  2007 . N 140-  1  22.3      ""
> _
> ) ,               1-8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      ".

----------


## Jiihuda

.             ?
  ?

----------


## Alex2403

1999 ,
 2004     500  
 2005  1  
  2005     3 

 18..    
  2006   





 2005  2  - 

        ,
     .


      2005  

      2005 
  2009     
  ,     ,       70  
    2005

----------


## .

> 


  -?      ?        ? 
         .

----------


## Alex2403

,      ,\
    198   .
     .
    .
  ,      ...


...     .


    198
   199

     -  ,    .. 




 -    :-)

----------


## 57

.  ,    12-2-3    .        26001

----------


## .

> 12-2-3


     ?     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

3  2004 . N -3-09/178
5. ,   N 12-2-1  N 12-2-3   1  2005           ,       01.01.2004,          ,       01.01.2004,       ,   .

----------


## LegO NSK

27  1998 . N -3-12/309
"     , ,         ,          "

 N 22

 27  1998 . N -3-12/309

                                                            N 12-2-3
________________________________________________________________________
                    (  )








             ( - )   ,    ,  ,  ,           .

----------


## .

,  ?     :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

:Smilie:

----------


## joy800

,    ,     ,     ,     ,   ?             ,         ?

----------


## .

?   .      ,   ,       .

----------


## joy800

,

----------


## joy800

3      ?

----------


## amore

,  ,
    2002,      
2006,   ,   ,  

 4  2006, 1  2  2007.      2007,     .
       ,       -    2002.        ,     ,      ,        . 


 .

----------


## LegO NSK

2004  ?
     2006   ?
   :
1)  80 .,
2)    ,
3)    ,
4)     .

 ,  :
5)    ,
6)   ,
7)       ,
8)      ,
9)  , , ,   (, , /   ).

----------


## .

,

----------


## LegO NSK

,    ,            3 .  :
     2005-2007 (+  2008    ),
 2009  - 2006-2008,
 2010  - 2007-2009.

----------

> ,


         ?




> ,    ,            3 .  :
>      2005-2007 (+  2008    ),
>  2009  - 2006-2008,
>  2010  - 2007-2009.


             =(


   ,           ,  ?        ?        ,        .
      (  )   ,       ?? 

   .

----------


## LegO NSK

1.    .     .
2.      . , ,     .

----------

> 2004  ?
>      2006   ?
>    :
> 1)  80 .,
> 2)    ,
> 3)    ,
> 4)     .
> 
>  ,  :
> ...


 ,      0,    2003 ,    3          ,    ,   ...

       2006,
     2006
   ,     =(

----------

> 1.    .     .
> 2.      . , ,     .


  ,  
 -  ?

----------


## .

> ,           ,  ?


   ,    180     ,   .   .    180 ,   100 .      :Smilie:   ,     2007      (  ,       ).

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,           ,  ?        ?        ,        .
>       (  )   ,       ?? 
> .


1. .119 -   .1  100 .   180 ,   .
2.   -    ,    .
3.    ,    ,  ,        .
4.     (  )      .

----------


## Amore

=)
.  
 4  2006   180       1  2  2007...      ?




> 1. .119 -   .1  100 .   180 ,   .
> 2.   -    ,    .
> 3.    ,    ,  ,        .
> 4.     (  )      .


2

----------


## .

> 4  2006   180       1  2  2007...      ?


 
*LegO NSK*,      .15.5   ?     , .

----------


## LegO NSK

:Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,  
>  -  ?


  .  3  .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 2006,
> (


   ?
   .

----------


## .

,    .15.3

----------


## LegO NSK

> =)
> .  
>  4  2006   180       1  2  2007...      ?
> 
> 
> 
> 2


1. ,    (   .2 .119,       ).
2.    ,        .   ,             .

----------


## Amore

> 2.    ,        .   ,             .


    3   ,         ?
        ,         ...

----------


## LegO NSK

,  .   :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,         ...


      .      :Wink:

----------


## Amore

> .


 ,  .    , 
      ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.             (  )    .

----------


## Amore

> .             (  )    .


              80

----------


## LegO NSK

.  .

----------


## Amore

> .  .


,  :Smilie:

----------

.  . -  02.2007.- , .   2007.  /                , ,   2007 . +   1  2008.,         . . ..    /        .      .      , ,   .. ,       ,  ,   5             +. : 1.   . 2. ,      .    ,      . 3.        /. 4.   .  .

----------


## .

> 


    ?    ?



> +.


    ,     ,       ,     



> 1.   .


 



> . ,      .    ,      .


         60% (    )   ,   6%.  



> 3.        /


 



> 4.   .


       .

----------

.   .       .                  .     - ,      ,      .          !!!-    .        .    130 ..    30 .     ,     .      , ..           1  .   .    60%-,     .    /  .             .    2 .

----------


## LegO NSK

,  2 :
1)   ?
2)      ?

----------

. ( 12)  -.

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------

+

----------

, .  .     .   30 .       .  3- ?     .        ?

----------

> .


?

----------


## .

?    .
**,   .   ,    .

----------

.      .     .  .    .      .

----------


## .

3-  .

----------

.     ()  ?

----------

.     ()  ?

----------

.              .    3-  .

----------


## ˸

.           :
   ,      ,     /  ,      .     ???        ..      .  -     -   ???     !!! :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


 ,        ?   :Big Grin: 
  ,        .

----------


## ˸

LegO NSK,      ,       ,   ... :Frown:  
  ????,     ,        ???,  ,     ...    :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

.  2. ,   

     ,   ,    ,   ,    ,  ,        ,  ,      ,        .

      .
  ,   ..

----------

,

----------


## .



----------

> .      .     .  .    .      .


   .         ,   ,     .      .

----------

> 


  ?
  .   2005  .      ,      - 01.01.05 (   ).    ?    .

----------


## .

? ,      .         . ,    -    ,       :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

> 2005  .


   2004   :Smilie:

----------

> ? ,      .         . ,    -    ,


 ,   ,

----------


## .

,    .      .

----------

> ,    .      .


-   .         ?      10 .   19  ,   :Smilie:

----------


## .

.     ,   .          .        .

----------


## a-baturina

.,
  ,   -   ...
   2005,  6%,       3 - 2006,         ,      ,    . :             ?

----------


## .

.

----------

,      ?    3 :  ,   .      ?

----------


## .

.

----------

(.20)  -   :
 ,  .....     ....
 3  18.15  .... ...  ....         ..  ...
         2  5  ;    -  35   50  ;    -  400   800  ...
       ?

----------


## .

,    .

----------

,

----------


## LegO NSK

18.     



...

  .18.1  .*  ,        , ,       ,           ,   ,             ,       ,        .

----------


## LegO NSK

3.*      ,           ,   ,         ,                 ,         , -
              ;    -        ;    - ** .

----------


## LegO NSK

- 1 .

----------

.....         ...     ....
 18.15.              
3.  ....  ....,....      ....  ....,

----------


## LegO NSK

.18.1  .*  ,        , ,       ,        

     ,      .    -     . :  -   .

----------


## LegO NSK

24  2008*. N*14156/07

 *.. ( - , .*, .*, 22)                      ( - , .*--)  19.01.2007 N*7       *1 *18.15        800000 .
  04.04.2007          19.01.2007 N*7          800000 .           250000 .
...
    *184, *8 *299, *301     ,   :
   N*53-1856/2007-4-49                   04.04.2007   N*53-1856/2007-4-49          -   04.09.2007 .

:

 18.15.*             
1.*                         ,         , -
              ;    -        ; *   -        *         .

----------


## LegO NSK

10  2008*. N*15770/07

 *.. (.*,  - )                        13.04.2007      ,   1 *18.15             250 000 .
...
   -    25.09.2007 ...   .
 ,       ,                 .
     ,      .  ,  ,      18.1         ,    18  ,       ,             ,   ,             ,       ,        . * *18.15           ,         * .
...  , ...  :
   N*53-5158/2007-4-5                     -   25.09.2007 .

----------

,       ()     ..       -  ,     () -      .

----------

,     ,      ,    3  18.15

----------

2.4.    

   .............
.       .....        -  -   ..... ,   ,       ,      ,     .

----------


## Tito777

,            ,  .,      /  ,   ,          ,     /,     ,  ,  ,    ,          ?

----------


## .

.     ,      ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> () -      .


     ? ?   :Wink: 




> *18.15           ,          .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 2.4.    
> 
>    .............
> .       .....        -  -   ..... ,   ,       ,      ,     .


**

----------


## Tito777

.

----------


## LegO NSK

*Tito777*,  ,     ....

----------


## Tito777

> *Tito777*,  ,     ....


  ,    ?

----------


## komcat

> Tito777,  ,     ....


  ,  



> 


     .

----------


## LegO NSK

,     , , ,     - .

----------


## Tito777

> ,     , , ,     - .


 ,  ?     ,    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

?
*Tito777*,    ,    .    ,     .  ,     .

----------


## Tito777

> ?
> *Tito777*,    ,    .    ,     .  ,     .


   , ???        ,  , ,   5 ,

----------


## LegO NSK

.   ,  ,            .

----------


## Tito777

,    ?(

----------


## LegO NSK

?   ?

----------


## Tito777

,    ?      ,  ,          .

----------


## LegO NSK

?
    ?

..      ?

----------


## .

> ,    ?


    ?     -          
    ?

----------


## Tito777

> ?
>     ?
> 
> ..      ?


     ,         .

----------


## Tito777

> ?     -          
>     ?


,     ,     .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,         .


,    ,     ,      :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,     ,     .


,      ....   :Frown:

----------


## Tito777

?

----------


## LegO NSK

1.     .
2.   .       (,   ..).
  ,     .
  ?

----------


## mihei

:
    (     )
    300. 
1.   
2.    ,     .
3.     ()
4.          .
5.        80.
6.       ,   ,           ,      .  ,    :Smilie:  
         + ,     ,         :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

...
     ,   ( )    ,                ?

----------


## Ksem

...
  07  2005 (     ).      23.04.2008      .     ,       39-1   . ,  ,  ,      ,     .         .  ,         .   ,    ?

----------


## .

*Ksem*,      ,          .       ,     .
  -  .     ,    -   .        ?

----------

,      .        ,   ,      39-1.          ,    .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Ksem

?      ** ,          .  **    ,       .

----------


## .

.      -

----------


## a

., , ,           ? 
   ,               .     .
            ,   -   .  ,                   . 
     ?

----------


## .

> ,                   .


         ?

----------

2004   ,       2005 ,    ,   .
     2005 .    ,   .      ,       ,     .      ,      .
   26001   .  ,        ,          ,    . !! :-)
spamz0k@gmail.com

----------


## .

**,             .     :Smilie:

----------

. 
1. .     .         (30  -  ).         30 ?    .    - .     .
2.  ,      ,  ,  ,  26001  .     ,    .
3.   .         .     ,      .     ,      ,       ?        .

----------

?   : ,    ,  .       ?   ?

----------


## .

1.  
2.    
3.     .           ?

     ,      ,     .  2-        .
,   ,          ,    .

----------

. 
1.      ,    ,     .        ?
1.           -   . 
2.    ,  ,             (      ).

----------


## .

1. ,   - ,      ,      ,    .   .
1.  ,   167-               .            
2.    ,      ?

----------

. ,

----------

3     , 1,2 . ,           .      ,     ,  . 
   .       (    ).             .

----------


## .

.  .     .

----------

,  
    ,    .
     ,    .
  .            ?    ,        80    ?

----------


## .

:Frown:

----------


## Dr.Archik

2007,           .,        (  ), \    . 
                 ,      ..         ,    ,    1   25 .

1-          "" , (\  .)       ?
2-       (3, 3rd 2007,   2007,  1  2 . )    ?
3-      

  ...

----------


## .

1.   .      /   .         
2.  .

----------

,  :"      ,        1 .    , ,    ,        ?"

----------

?

----------


## Roman...

.
   -       \       (   - ,  - ),       ....? (      ...)
 .

----------


## .



----------


## Roman...

1-    (    )     ? 
2-      "" ?
3-     ?

----------

,  2 . ,      .      .      1 .

----------


## .

> ,  2 . ,      .


   ,     ,     ???    ?

*Roman...*,       .       ,         .

----------

.    .   .
:
1.         -   ?
       .
2.          (   )

----------


## .

1. ,  .    ,   . 
2. .    ,

----------

.

----------

!     (15)  -   .        ,       ,      15.         ?
     .         .  ?

!

----------


## .

**,     .       .

----------

,        .    ?

----------


## .

,  ?     ,   ,

----------


## LegO NSK

**,    ?
    ?
     ?

----------

,   ,      , ,     .    .     ,  .         " ",      .

----------


## LegO NSK

,     ?

----------

- ,        ,   .

   ,        .           .            ?

----------


## LegO NSK

?
   ,

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,        .


,      . Understand ?   :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

> .


   ,  .

----------

... ,  .             .
 -   ,     ,      3 ?

----------


## LegO NSK

**, ,   ?
      -.  !!!

----------

,       ,  ,       ?      .

,     .

----------


## LegO NSK

,      ?   :Wink:

----------

,     .       .

----------


## LegO NSK

,    -     .    .
      -  .         .

?  :Smilie:

----------

, ,   . ...

----------


## LegO NSK

**,     ,   :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,   ,      , ,  ** .


 ,   -      :Wink:

----------

!    ,   -, ?        .

----------


## LegO NSK

! ,  ....

----------

,      . ,   .

----------


## LegO NSK

**,  ,   ...

----------


## .

**,       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## s-e-le-na

(    )  .    2006      ,        ,      .    ?
 ,         (      ),      !!!      -   .        -  !!!!!
  -    ?     ??

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?


  :Smilie: 
 .

----------


## s-e-le-na

...
,   ,  ... :Smilie: 
   ?    -? 
 ...   ... - ,  ,    ?
       ...

----------


## .

> ,      .


     .     -    .
        . 
*s-e-le-na*,     .

----------

,    
    -

----------


## .

**,   ,      -  .

----------


## s-e-le-na

, ,   -   ...
     .   1  , .  3     (  ),   1 .     ,   ,  .         .   .    ,       :  ,        ..         .    .   ,    .      .       (    ).      . -,     , ,  ,  .     ???     ,      .      ,    +   ,    . 
       .  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

?  ?




> .  ?

----------


## s-e-le-na

> 


 ...    ... :Frown: 
     ?

----------


## s-e-le-na

-            .     ,        ,   ,  ,    .

----------


## s-e-le-na

,      .. ..,     .  -  .   ,      .    .      2007.          .   ,           .
    ,        .

----------

> **,   ,      -  .



   , ?
          ( )     -         :yes:

----------


## .

> ,      .


     ,           .
*s-e-le-na*,  - ,     :Frown: 



> , ?


 **,    ,      .

----------


## s-e-le-na

!  ,      .
1)   ,   ,           - .
2)      .   ,     .     .   ,   .    .
   !  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

> **,    ,      .


    ,   -

----------


## .

**,           :Wink:        -

----------

> . ..       ( ),     ,          (     ).
> 
>     :
>    26001          .              .  !
>    ,   ,       .
> 
>   ,          !


           !!!

----------


## LAW_Garant

!

   :

   14  2006 . 
 -  ( )
     ( )
   (    )

   2006 .       ,         ,      -  . 492  ,          ,  ,            .
    100 .   ,   25-30 .
  .

:

          ?  ,         ""?
             ,           ,      ,           ?
  !

----------


## LAW_Garant

( ).

  !

----------


## .

> ?


 ,   .  ,       ,    .



> 


       ,        .       5-     .



> ,      ,           ?


   ,        .       .

----------


## LAW_Garant

*.*!    ,  !

   ?
        ?     ...

----------


## .

,   .

----------

> 


     ...  :Cool:

----------


## LAW_Garant

> ,        .       .


          ?
  ?

            ,   "  "?

----------


## LAW_Garant

> ...


  :Smilie: ,         ,     ""   .

----------


## .

> ?


     .     ,   .   31    2005-2008 .  1  2009  2005     .  ..
.89

----------


## LAW_Garant

> .     ,   .   31    2005-2008 .  1  2009  2005     .  ..
> .89


  .

       ?
    ""  ?

----------


## .

,            .
     ,

----------


## TadLoS

,    2006 . "   "   ,      ,    .
,    .      ,          ,     !       .            .
    ?   180     ?
 !

----------

> 180


  ?

----------


## TadLoS

,     -   ,    180

----------


## .

*TadLoS*, 180      .       .      .     (

----------


## Lari-Karlson

> . ..       ( ),     ,          (     ).
> 
>     :
>    26001          .              .


    ?
  46 ?  ?   ?

----------


## .

,        .     .
    5-

----------


## TadLos

-   .   ,    5000 .!

----------


## Ego

*TadLos*
      2 .    ,    ,       (3 ).

----------


## 285

!  !
     2004,  ,   3 .    -      "   ",      .    ,   , ,      .
!      .    2004.     -   .        -  ...
   -     .       - ,      

         ?

 !!!

----------


## .

,     .

----------


## 285

*.*
 ,               ?      ....             11.  ...

----------


## .

> ?


  .

----------


## 285

*.*
.    ,    ,      +  + 

  !!!
 !

----------

, 
  ,       0,          ,      ,      .  :
         (,  ,    )
 ,      (  11,11,2008).      ..   .

 1.
      ,      - 
 :
1.           (, ,    ...       )
2.                   .
3.  ,    - ,        (     ,  ,     ,     ?   ,                -   ?          ?       ? *  *)

 2
    ,         , ,    ,              ? 

     ,   ,    "" ,    ?         ?

      ,        ( ,  -   )      ?   ,             .

    , .

----------


## .

1.   ,    .      
2. 
3.    ?      .  ?



> ,    ,             ?


     .  ,       1  2009  7  .
       6% ( 30   ,   1  2009   )



> ( ,  -   )      ?


 , , , .    ...   ,      .  ,    ,  4     ?

----------


## 285

*.*
,     - 
      , ,      ,      ?

----------


## .

.     .
 -   ,

----------

,  ! 1,5      ,   ,         70000   .        . ,   -            ,       .

----------


## .

.    .   70       ?

----------

1000000,    ? ?

----------



----------

?

----------

-

----------

,      ,   +/-

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=233191

----------

.

----------


## vinid@yandex.ru

100 .        26001      .22.3 
     .        
         .       ,

----------


## .

-        :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

.  .

----------

,     :Cool:

----------


## Ego

? *   *   :Wow:

----------



----------


## Ego

**   :Frown:

----------


## Absurd

> ,        .     .
>     5-


*.*,  ,             ?

----------


## ˸

,       2

----------


## -7

> ,       2


.    .          .

----------


## 7

.  .    2000,  2003 .    6%.,   ,     .   2008     (     ).   :
1.         2005 ?
2.           2002-2007.  2006  2007   .  2002-2005.  ,       ,     ..        .               2002-2005? 
  ,                 ?
3.      ....         .              ?   -   ? 
   .

----------


## -7

> 2002-2005? 
>   ,                 ?


  "" -        ...  :Wow:

----------


## LegO NSK

> 1.         2005 ?


,     2009 .




> 2002-2005?


       .




> 3.      .


,           .




> ?


    - 3  (     ).

----------


## 7

3   ,        2002,2003  2004     ?
                ?

----------


## LegO NSK

1.     .
2. .

----------

05.12.2008.

----------


## 7

05.12.2008.        2002, 2003  2004.?       ,    3-4 .

----------


## ˸

,    5 ,     2       ?
  ,          5     ,   ?

----------


## .

> 5 ,     2       ?


 .     .

----------


## ˸

2   2008 ?

----------


## .

. 5      ,  -?

----------


## ˸

:Smilie:

----------

.    !          !     ,       ,     ,       ,    27      .                     46-   ?  .

----------


## .

,   .       ???

----------

,         .        . ,   . ,    .   .

----------


## .

,            ,    . 
       .
 ,      ?

----------

.  ,     ,       ,   ,            . ,   ! ))

----------


## .

,    .     ,        .
   ,     .    ,        (  , ).    ,     .          2007 .

----------

,              ?     !

----------


## .

,   -  ,    .     ,    ,

----------

, !!! ))))

----------


## frolova.07

, .
 ,   ,         .
   ,    ,        ,     . 
 ,         , ,       .
  ?

----------


## .

.          ?

----------


## .



----------

> .     .


 2-        .      .    ,    . .   .   1-8 .2 .6  .2 .11  "      "    ( ), .  .    ?    .     2007     2008,       2008  ?

----------


## .

> 2-        .


    .         .   -   ,  .



> ,    . .


    .

----------

> .         .   -   ,  .
>     .


       ,      2-                     ?             .    ?    ?

----------


## .

,       ?   .
       ,      .        . .      .

----------

> ,       ?   .
>        ,      .        . .      .


     :  ?   ?   2007 ?  ?     .   .          ?

----------

> :  ?   ?   2007 ?  ?     .   .          ?


    .      2        5 .       ?

----------


## .

.  ,         . 
      .          ,         .  ,        -  ,          :Wink:

----------

> .  ,         . 
>       .          ,         .  ,        -  ,


    ,                  :   , , .            .    ,        -.

----------


## .

,     - ?   :Smilie:    ,        .

----------

> ,     - ?     ,        .


   ?

----------


## .

:Wink:  
,    ,          ? 


> ) ,               1 - 8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      ".


      .     ,

----------

> ?


  !!!!

----------

,  !       ,        . ,         2007 ?  - ,    ,     ,   ?       -   ?          ?

----------

,   ,   1.      ..(  /) 2.   . 3.     e,    .  ?   ,  .       ?

----------


## .

.      .   , ,    ,   ,   ?
        .

----------


## 29

> ,               .     .


  .         .                  ,     .  3-,    .           .
         ,         ?        ?

----------


## .

,   ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## 29

:Wow:          ,        .           2006.     2008      .
 -               .    3-       ... 
 ,     ,       .  
      .
  " " -     -.       ?
   .

----------

:     2008 ,     .    ,     ?

----------


## .



----------

> ,    ,          ?       .     ,


      ,     .         .  .

----------


## .

. -    .

----------

> ,     .         .  .


 .         2008 .    .   ,   .

----------


## MarusiaME

, .

              .-  .,     ( 15%    6%  ).  ?              -     ...  -    ?    ,     ?   -          .
          +      +         ...?

 ...   -, . :Frown:

----------


## Ego

> ?


, 



> ,

----------


## lismirnova

cd-    2.07.2008.         ...        .  1999-2007.         ,, 40%     .            3-   .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .


   ?




> ,, 40%     .            3-   .


 .

----------


## MarusiaME

> *         +      +         ...?*
>    -, .


  ,  -       ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,    .   ?

----------

> ,    .   ?


 (.)

----------


## LegO NSK

,    .
 ,        .

----------


## ˸

,  ,  12.12.2008.       ,        -           ,    ?       -      ?
            5

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


 ?




> ?


 .




> -      ?


,         .




> 5


   8  2001 . N 129-
"       "

 22.3.            

1.                              :
)        ,    ;
)     .
) ,               1*-*8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      ".
2.                                     .
3.                      ()           (),          .
4.                                             .
5.                   ,              ,                     .
6.                ,           ,                                         .
7.                           ,   9   .
8.              ,   8   .
9.                     ,   ,   10  11  .
10.     ,     ,     (),             ,     ,              ,               ,        ()            ,      .
11.    ,               ,                            .

----------


## ˸

9

----------


## buza

, ,  (, 6%)  30.09.2008.,   1,3,9 . ,     ?

----------


## buza

3,6  9

----------


## LegO NSK

,   ?

----------


## buza

,        ??  :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## buza

:Smilie:

----------

.
, ,      46,            46?  -      (  "  182 108 07010 01 1000 110        ,      , ,      ,           " - ?   )

----------


## LegO NSK

18210807010011000110

----------

,         ,  46?

----------


## .

,   46-.

----------

)

----------


## LURI

,     3-     .  ,   .

----------


## .

3-?  -

----------

, ,     2008. ( 9 .) ""   ,   /  ,  ""   (  ,  -   , 2             ),             ,                13 . ., - *   ???*  :Wow: 

  ,    (  ,   /  ),     ,    ,    ?!  -    ?

----------


## LURY

, , 70 ,   ,       .    ,     , ..  . 
   .

----------


## .

**,       .         .      .   ?
*LURY*,    ,       -  ?    70 ,    14,        :Embarrassment:

----------

*.*!!!

    ... :Abuse: 

        , ?

----------


## .

**,          ?

----------

,    ,      :Cool: 

  , -       ,        ""    ( -  )???

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,                13 . ., -    ???


  ?

..  ,         .    ,    -.




>

----------

> ?
> 
> ..  ,         .    ,    -.


   .
   ,  ,  "        "   :Redface:  ,     ""  
 :EEK!:

----------


## LegO NSK

4   :Cool:

----------



----------

!   ,    :
-     
-           .  26001   ,  ,   .
-  5 .
  :
-    ?
-    5          .
-  ?
   .

----------


## .

> ?


    ?  . .    ,   .
,   ,  .       .

----------

** 
 ,    ,    (+   ,      ,     ),            ,  ,  , -   - ,       . Ѩ!
    ,              ,      .   :Wow: 

* LegO NSK  .* 
       "       " ( .),    ,  .,   , -  !!!

 !    :yes:

----------


## LegO NSK

!   :Wink:

----------

.
             :
   .   ,    * 3  2008 .* * 12  2009*.
1.        (    ( 4  2008)).
2.       26001   .
3.    4  2008   1/01  (          ?)
4.    .
5.    .
6.    , ,  42008,   2009???,    ,     ,  (),  (),  .

    ,               01  2009 ?
     (6%)  4  2008 .
      .
      -     .
.

----------

1.        (    ( 4  2008)). *+,     +10 -, -   * 

2.       26001   . *1   4-* 
3.    4  *()* 2008   * 1-  2009.*
4.    . *80* 
5.    . (*  , ,           ,         * )
6.   *  .26001- 4-  . .,  , ,    ,* - **  ,     ,   -   .

    ,        (*  -*)        01  2009  (*            2008*)?
     (6%)  4  2008 . ** 

**

----------

**, ,   .    2009   ,      .           ?         20 ...

----------

> **, ,   .    2009   ,      .           ?         20 ...


   ( )      (1- ) 2009 . .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ( )      (1- ) 2009 . .


  ?

----------

4- . 2008,  ,  ()     -   -

----------


## LegO NSK

-.

----------

,   ,   4  2008   2009       ?

----------

,     2008 ,   ,       4  (6%).          .

----------


## .

> ,   ,   4  2008   2009       ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


  !   :Wink:

----------


## 41

.         .          .       ,           .    ,        ,                  .   ,    ,            .                   ?   31  2007

----------


## LegO NSK

2007 .

----------

> 2007 .


      ,             !         ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


, ,       .1 .28.9.       .




> ?


     .          .

----------


## kdm

!    2008 .    2007 .         (  )?     2010    ?

    (  )  :Smilie: ,     ?

----------


## .

.
      ,      5

----------


## kdm

> .
>       ,      5


..  2005, 2006    ...   ,   ,      2009?     ?

----------


## .

? ? 
  2005-2006,    2007-2008.

----------


## favorites

!   :
1.     2003,    
2.        2005( )
3.  7       (   )
4.     ()     ,            .
      ?       (    ()  )?    ?    .  :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

1. . .    -  ?



> (    ()  )?


  , , ?
      ,  -     ,   . 




> ?


, , .

----------


## favorites

,    ,   .       .

----------


## favorites

,   .

----------


## favorites

?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?


 -       .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,   .


, .      .

   ?       ?




> 


,   ,    ?   ?

----------


## favorites

,     .     ,   2004

----------


## favorites

.,   ?        .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .,   ?


 ?    ?

----------


## favorites

.   .  , , ,    . , ....

----------


## LegO NSK

.
  .   .

----------


## favorites

,        . .

----------

!   , .  ,        ?  .     2008 - 2009.. ,      ?    ,        2 : ,   ,  ,       /?     .      2009.? ... -  ,  ...

----------


## .

.     .



> ,        2 : ,   ,  ,       /?


     ,    ?

----------

> , ,       .1 .28.9.       .
> 
> 
> 
>      .          .


   !    ,    (5000)           ,   !

----------


## 1

,    ,     ,    -  ,    ,   26001..     ,       26001  ?

----------


## .

.         .   ,

----------


## 1

,            ))
    46   33 ?..   46 ..

----------


## .

46-

----------


## -

,    .
   - ,  .
          .      .       ,   ?     ?

----------


## -

PS:   ,      ?
 ,     ,        2009 ?

----------


## .

> ,      ?


 .    



> ,     ,        2009 ?


 ,   .
     ,        ,

----------


## Credo2009

> 


!         ? .

----------


## .

,

----------


## .

,             46-.   ,     -  ?

----------

!
 :Smilie:   ,    2 .   3  4  ( )     ?

----------

> !         ? .


     ,     ,                  .   ,       ,     .   .

----------


## .

> 46-.


   . 
**,    ,

----------

> . 
> **,    ,


 ,       ,     .    ,   - 500 !    -    3  4   26001    4       ,     ,     4  .       ,   ,      ?

----------

:
     1  2004 . N -3-09/16@
"      ,   
      "
 N 2.         
                  ,             


........
IV.        


                            ( N 26001)

     1.         

  ,    .
     2.  1 "   (  )".
      1.1 - 1.3      2  II  
 .
      1.4 - 1.5        
       ( 
N 61001,       
19.06.2002 N 439) (  ,  
 1  2004 )        
      , 
  1  2004 . ( N 67001,   
    19.06.2002 N 439).
        1.6     14  
II   .
     3.  2 "  "   
      .
        2     3  
II   .
     4.  3 "  ,    
     ".
        3     10  
II   .
     5.  4 "   ,    

  ,      
  ".
        4     12  
II   .
     6.   5   ,     
      ,  ( ).
     7.  6       80  
      11.02.1993 N 4462-1.
     8.        19  II  
 .

----------


## Credo2009

.!  !

----------


## LegO NSK

> .


*.*,   01.01.2004   .

----------

1  2004       .          : *     1  2004 . N -3-09/16*

----------


## .

*LegO NSK*,    ,       :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   ? http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?116570   ,

----------


## LegO NSK

,      :Confused: 
 ""  ,       .

----------


## D_TOP

.    . 
    2008.    .    .   .     ( ):     ?   ,   : , -3, -2  -  (     )?    ?

----------


## .

> .


 .         ,   
 3-,  (   )  .       .       20    20 . 
 :Smilie:    100         ,    -     .

----------


## D_TOP

!

----------


## .

.    :  ,           (     ,    ),    .       ,      ,      . :1)  ,    ,  ? 2)     ? 3)  ,   ?         2005.      .

----------

.    ,  .     10 .    .    2 .     6     .(    )             .      35  .   2009       1  2009 ,      30.01.09      .         .    ,     -     "   ",      , "       ". ..    ,  .      20 .   4500 .         .       ,    .
   ,    .    -   .
               .

----------

:
1. :
1.1.  
1.2.  80 .
1.3.  26001  3- .    .
1.4.      .
1.5.  ,  .      .

2. :
2.1.     15
2.2.   (    11:11)
2.3.         30,   .
2.4.    ,   ,  ,  .
2.5.   ,       ,  ,            33.  - 11:36

  -    ,      ,       .

----------

!   .        -.

1. 2004 .      ..
2.      .
3. /  .
 2004    /  . .      .   6%.
2004   
 -  

 2007.      .  :Frown: .

 2007      .-.   .

      ? .
      -,         ?     .
     ?
     2003-04.    ?

  !!!   .
 ,

----------

,     .     /  .
 ,

----------


## LegO NSK

> 2004


   .     .




> ? .


      46 .




> ?


   ... ,     .




> ?


     ,        .




> 2003-04.    ?


     ,      .

----------

:Frown:      34    :Smilie: 
   7 ..

:      ,     .
      ?    2003  ?

  ,







> .     .
> 
> 
>       46 .
> 
> 
>    ... ,     .
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## LegO NSK

**,  ,   2004 .      01.01.2005.      ,      .      -   .

----------


## andreyana8184

,     , ..          :Embarrassment:      ,   (     )    2006 .   , ..  ,    ,        :Cool:                  !         ,     .          2006  2007 .   .      ,     ,        - !   :Wow:          2008 ,   (4 )  2008 , 3-  2008 .   .     ,    .     () .              .     (  ,     ).    ,           ??? ,    :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> (     )


       ?





> 2006  2007


   2006  2007 ? ?




> - !


  ,         .




> () .


 ,     !

----------


## andreyana8184

,      :Big Grin:            2008     2006-2007???       ...

----------


## LegO NSK

> ...


        .

 -     .

----------

> **,  ,   2004 .      01.01.2005.      ,      .      -   .



LegO NSK !    !
.   ,    ...

1.  /                .
2.        
3.          :Frown:   100.    )
     ,     2004.  ,    700 .
        / ... :Frown: .
   2004-  2007.

  !
 ,

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


 2003 (,   )  2004 .
 10 %    .  ,  ,     .   .     (       ),    .
3.  2004     .        ,            .    -      .



> 2007.


   ?

----------

> 2003 (,   )  2004 .
>  10 %    .  ,  ,     .   .     (       ),    .
> 3.  2004     .        ,            .    -      .
> 
>    ?


   ! LegO NSK.

 :Smilie: 
 ,

----------

> ! LegO NSK.
> 
> 
>  ,



PS.          ?
    ?
 ,

----------

.    ,    2004 .    12.12 2004     12.12. 2004        .     .     ,     ,        ,       .   P24001.           2005.    ....          31  2006 .      ..            ...           .....

----------


## .

> 2005.


      2004     .        . 



> ....


    ,    ,    ,    ,   80 .      .  
   ,  4    ???     ?      ?

----------

...        ,        ,    .         ...    ...

----------

, ,        ,    "  ".     .      ,      (   )     ?

----------


## .

.    " ".

----------

,.
       .   ,  -  .
 ?                       :Frown: 
      .... ?
 ,





> LegO NSK !    !
> .   ,    ...
> 
> 1.  /                .
> 2.        
> 3.           100.    )
>      ,     2004.  ,    700 .
>         / ....
>    2004-  2007.
> ...

----------

> .... ?

----------

> 


 :Smilie:   :Frown: 
!

----------

,  ?

----------


## svetikD

/,         46    .             .

----------

> /

----------

> 2003 (,   )  2004 .
>  10 %    .  ,  ,     .   .     (       ),    .
> 3.  2004     .        ,            .    -      .
> 
>    ?


 LegO NSK,

.  ,       !
      . ....,                ......
      ?
 ,

----------

> 2003 (,   )  2004 .
>  10 %    .  ,  ,     .   .     (       ),    .
> 3.  2004     .        ,            .    -      .
> 
>    ?


     .    ,         .

----------


## LegO NSK

.          .     .
     - ,      (   -     ).

----------


## LegO NSK

> .    ,         .


  ?     ?   ?   ?

----------


## svetikD



----------


## LegO NSK

*svetikD*,     .

----------

> .    ,    2004 .    12.12 2004     12.12. 2004        .     .     ,     ,        ,       .   P24001.           2005.    ....          31  2006 .      ..            ...           .....


  ....        ,        ,     ,    ,      ..          ..    ..    ..????    ...      10       ?????

----------

..  .    ..      ,  .  ,    ....

----------


## LegO NSK

?

----------


## C-Success

> ?


    .. :Wink:    ..       ,       .          ,    . :Smilie: .     ,  .     .     ,  .    ,   .????     4,   ,  .         ,   .        50... ... :Frown:

----------


## C-Success

?????     ...??? 410-741-276

----------


## .

*C-Success*,   ?
    .  2006-2008   7500 +  750 +  (    ).  50 ? ?

----------


## C-Success

> *C-Success*,   ?
>     .  2006-2008   7500 +  750 +  (    ).  50 ? ?


  2005  ????    3  ???

----------


## C-Success

> *C-Success*,   ?
>     .  2006-2008   7500 +  750 +  (    ).  50 ? ?


 7500       20062008????

----------


## .

2006  2008
 2005      ,

----------


## C-Success

> 2006  2008
>  2005      ,


   .. :Smilie:         .. :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> 2005      ,


 :No: 
,     ,    .

----------

,  6 %,    3 , , 4      ,     ,     .  .        .     ?         ?    ?      ?
2.           ,   ?   -    ? .

----------


## LegO NSK

1. .
2.    .
3.  - .  -  .
4. .
5. ,   .

----------

! 
     ,           .
1.       1212.4+606.20     2009 ?
2.    20 ,         1 ,     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

1.  ( 31.12),  
2.   ?

----------

, 6 %

----------


## LegO NSK

.    .

----------


## Lari-Karlson

!
,  . ,  .
    , ..        .
  , 2004  ,  15%,  .  31.03.2009,     .      31.03.2009 (    ).
 :
1.   .   ?    /    1-  2009.
2.         .   ,     . ,     ?
3.     ,  -,             46 31.03.2009.       ?
4. /                   2009.   2009:   1 2009,   2009,    2009,   1 2009,    2009,   -  2008,      2009,      2009 ,    2009.    ?
      2009(,   (    )  ,   )?
      ?  ,  46     - ?
  :     (    ,    )?
  2008        ,      ,    2007    , ,  ,   .    ,   ,  .    ,  ...      2004   2003,   2005   -   .  2006     ,   1 ,     .
   29  ,     ?
 .  .

----------


## LegO NSK

1.     .   ,  .
2.    31.12.2009.
3.         -.
4.    .




> :     (    ,    )?


/ -      .

----------


## @

,        .
   .         2002 ,     -11  2002  2008.   180     ,   .     ?   ? 
  , .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 180


 2002-2004       .  2005   01.03.2009.

----------


## !

.  ...        ...
               .    2008.   .  /.  6.  /    .     2008 ,     .   .   ,   :
1)  .
2)   .         ,     .
3)        .
4)        +     ( ) +    .
5)  /,      .
6)  .

  ,  , .       .   .       ?      ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


   :
 FAQ.
  .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 6)  .


 .



> 


        .

----------


## !

LegO NSK,    .

----------


## !

.   .    :
1)   . 80 .      ?
2)          ,    -      ?      ?
3)          ?       ?    ...   ...    1 "" . 

   ,       ...    ,  " ",   - )
  )

----------


## LegO NSK

1. http://service.nalog.ru:8080/main.do    .
  ,   (   .),   .

18210807010011000110,    -.
2.  .
3.    .      .        (  , ).

----------


## !

LegO NSK,  .

----------

,           ?
,   ,      6%     .   ?    2005 ,   ,      ,          ,   ...

----------

2009

----------

,  .
,    ,   . ()  -  ?  , ?     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

:
-   ,  ..    ,
-      ,
-      ,
-        01.03.2010,
-      ,
-    .




> , ?     ?


  .    -   .

----------

> -   .


     46 ,      28.

----------


## LegO NSK

46-28=18,    .

----------

, LegO NSK.
      .        .                 4 :Frown:  ,       !   ,
 ,

----------


## LegO NSK

> 4


 ,      -  .     -  , ,  .      - ,        .                     .

----------

> ,      -  .     -  , ,  .      - ,        .                     .


 LegO NSK!
   ,    -        2003     ? :Frown:         .   .
         ,        ... ,    . .   ?
 ,

----------


## C-Success

....  ,     ,     .   2006     ,   .         31  2006 .             ...   ,   ?????

----------


## C-Success

> LegO NSK!
>    ,    -        2003     ?        .   .
>          ,        ... ,    . .   ?
>  ,


    2005  ???           .

----------


## LegO NSK

> LegO NSK!
>    ,    -        2003     ?        .   .
>          ,        ... ,    . .   ?
>  ,


   ,        (    -   ).    ,   ,    ,        01.01.2005  ,           .       , ..       2009   (  -  ).
    .
    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,     .


  ,   ,      (   ).        .




> ,


,  ,   3    ?

----------


## C-Success

,  ,   3    ?[/QUOTE]

   ...  :Smilie: )))

  ,       ,  .   .     ,   ????   ,  ????

----------


## LegO NSK

100 + 300-500

----------

> ,        (    -   ).    ,   ,    ,        01.01.2005  ,           .       , ..       2009   (  -  ).
>     .
>     .


 , LegO NSK
   ,   , . ,

----------


## LegO NSK

,   :Gentelmen:

----------


## Rainbowarrow

!
     ,     2004 ...     ,     ,   , ,   .
      ,    , , ,      .         ,  ,     .

   ,      . 

     -   ,   ,       .        -     ??   ,     ?     ,  ,            :Smilie: )

----------


## Rainbowarrow

, ,    2004,   2007  !

----------


## .

*Rainbowarrow*,   -? ,    ,       ,    ,

----------


## LegO NSK

.    3  2007             .

----------


## Rainbowarrow

,    - "  ,   "  :Smilie:  ,  ,    ,  ,    ,  2007 .    ,       .  ,   ,  ,      ,          ,    ?  , ,   , ,   ,   .        ...
    , ??

----------


## LegO NSK

> ...


  - 125000.

----------


## Rainbowarrow

?     !

2)  ,             , ,    ()  ,     ,    ,        (),                       , ,    ()  .

( .    27.07.2006 N 144-)

, 2 000 000. 

 ,      .    ,        ,  ,   ,    6% (  !)....  ,     ,  !

----------


## Miss SX

!
 -.   15.08.2008 -   . ( )
   46 :
1)  ()
2) 
3)  (          )
,           ?     30 , (   6%),        (    )
      ..
,        ..
 -. :Dezl:

----------


## .

> ,          ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> **   ?


**   -   ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Savers

! 

,        ! 

1.	   2004    (  ,  ,     ). 

2.	  (    /)   2007    1  2008     ( 1  2008      ).

3.	  ,        .

4.	,         (  ,  2007 )       2008  (,        , ..  ,     ).

5.	   ,  ,              ,         10%  ( /    ).

,   ,       ,       :    ,              2008  2009 .

            ,        10 ,     / (       ).

          6%.

  :          .  , .    ,            .          (  ?).

,    ,   (  ?)         6%.

    ?

----------


## .

1.     
2-4.     ?



> (  ?).


  .    -      ,       .

----------


## Savers

"   "  52.61

 , , ?...

----------


## LegO NSK

> 1.


,    ,     .

----------


## -

2006       ,    .           ,  ,       ,   .   2008         .       ,     ?         ?         ,            ""?

----------


## LegO NSK

.
 ,     .

----------


## .

> ,    ,     .


     ,          :Smilie:

----------

> .
>  ,     .


, LegO NSK.    :           ,        
1.4	         
???

   ,     ?
        ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,     ?


,     ,  ,   :Smilie: 



> ?


   .      -,   .

----------

> ,     ,  ,


 LegO NSK,
      ""  ?)))
(   )))
        ,     ?)))
     ?)))

----------


## LegO NSK

** ,     ,         .
    .

----------

LegO NSK,

----------


## Savers

*LegO NSK*,  !

  ,      ?

----------


## Dr.archik

2007  -   ,        2008 - 4 .     "",            .
*:*    :   ,    ,    ,    ,   80 ,   ,      (\3-\)?

----------


## LegO NSK

.    .
  4  ?

----------


## Dr.archik

!

----------


## Dr.archik

?

----------


## LegO NSK

""     ""  .

----------


## Dr.archik

....
           ?

----------


## LegO NSK

().

----------


## Dr.archik

:        ,   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

. .119  .

----------

. -    .           28.09.2007 .   2009 ,        .  ?    ,    ,      .

----------


## .

.         .

----------


## Entelechy

*.*, 

  -  ?     ?   :Wink:

----------


## .

,

----------


## Entelechy

.
,    !  :yes:

----------

!
 -     !!??        ,    ,      -  ,      ,             ,    .   .  !!!

----------


## Ego

:
"      " ()   :Cool:

----------


## .

**,  . 


> ,             ,    .


    .

----------

> **,  .     .


!        ,    ,    ,    ???

----------

> !        ,    ,    ,    ???


: .  2003,    2005

----------


## .

,   ?

----------


## Ego

2003 - 756 ., 
2004 - 1008 .,
2005 - 1209 .,
2006 - 1344 .,
2007 - 1848 .,
2008 - 3864 .
 (   ) *10 029* .
 :Wink:

----------


## Ego

.     -  2009          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

,   2003-2005   ,   .

----------


## Ego

3  )
   ? ,    -  **   :Smilie:

----------


## .

. 10%

----------


## Ego

,    ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

*.*,      2003-2005 ,    (     ),   .      :Smilie:

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


          ?       ,   ,         46-?

----------

!      ,        ???    2003-2005     ?

----------


## Ego

> ?


5    :yes:

----------

.
, ,          ,    ,    , / .

----------


## LegO NSK

1.   .
2.  ....      ()
3.    .

----------

,     :
  .   5 .  6%.        (   ,  ,     ). 
   -   .   -    .
     ,       ???   -    ?

----------


## .

**,  ,  100     :Frown:   ?

----------


## Clair

, ,   :   2008     -    ,  ,  , ...      ,      ,   "...      ",   -  .  ,     ,     .    ,   ... ,   ... :Redface:    ?   ?   ?  -         ?   .

----------


## .

:Frown:   :Frown:  
    -    , ,    ,    .       .

----------


## LegO NSK

*.*,      ?

----------


## .

,      .     ,   80

----------


## Ego

...   ,           )       ,       )

----------


## LegO NSK

*Ego*, +1.

----------

.    .  2001.   2006-2008. 2002-2005  .      
1.        5  11    01.04.1996  27- "  ()      ;
2.             ,   14    15.12.2001  167-       ,         6600.

    ?

----------


## .

. -     ,     


> ,               1 - 8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      "      4  9   "              ".

----------

.
       . 
                ?

----------

.

----------


## Clair

: ,  ,     ?      -  ?  :Wow:

----------


## .

> -  ?


  .

----------

> . -     ,


        ,  -  :
,               1 - 8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      "      4  9   "              ".

   :
1.      5  11    01.04.1996  27- "  ()      ;

----------


## wlufix

!      ....
    2002 ,    ,   .   .  2008       ,    (  ,       4000  ,     ).          ?
, !

----------


## .

**,          .     ,       



> 2002 ,    ,   .


    2004   ? ,   4    . 



> 4000


   ?        ?

----------


## Clair

> .


            ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## wlufix

> 2004   ? ,   4    .


  ?)))



> ?      ?


    ,           1.5 .     .  ,     ,       .          09.2007 .   ,         10000,        8700.( ).   -  .
 ,          .

----------


## .

> 1.5


  ?  ? 



> ?)))


   ,        



> ,         10000,        8700.( ).


   .  ,   .       .    ?       .
    .     .      ,

----------


## wlufix

> ,


    ,   ,     4   ,   .

 !      ,      .

----------


## wlufix

,      .          .        ,    ,    .

----------


## .

*wlufix*, -     -   4   ** .

----------


## wlufix

,   ((

----------


## wlufix

,          ,     .
  :         -  ?     ?    ?

----------


## .

.  ,      .

----------


## Helen1983

!    :   ( 6%)  2006  (),       (   ),   ,  2  ,  2006  2007 .  2007  ()  ,    .       ,   .     ,   ,      ,  ,   ...               ???? , !!! :Dezl:

----------


## Ego

> ,   ,      ,  ,   ...


  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
  ,    ,         :Smilie: 




> ????

----------


## Helen1983

..,  ?  !

----------


## Ego

*Helen1983*,  ,  "      1  22.3   " 129-  08.08.2001 .    ,               1 - 8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      "                            "

----------


## Helen1983

!!!

----------

129   ...   :Frown:

----------


## .

,  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

2002 ,  2004  , ,   -     (  2002   )    ,      ,    2006       15000,         ...  ...         ...   ?   ?    ?

----------


## .

.

----------

,    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

-

----------


## LegO NSK

> 2006       15000,         ...  ..


    : ", !"  ?

----------

,        ...  ...

----------

22   , ,      .   ,     ?  
   :
1)   
2)   80
3)      .

     ,  - ?       ?

----------


## LegO NSK

. 5 .    .

----------


## Good_Master

*LegO NSK*,  -   ? ?

----------


## LegO NSK

*Good_Master*,     (   ).

----------


## Good_Master

*LegO NSK*,   .      ** ?      ?

----------


## wlufix

.!



> .  ,   .       .    ?       .
>     .     .      ,


     ?! :Help!: 
            2008  2009 .      ,     ,   ,      .        . ,     ,        ,    ,  .
,    2004   :Embarrassment: 
    ,  ,        .
   ,     :     2008    1800 ,     ,       ?  ?         ,     .     ,            .     , .     ,    .                      . (  )        ,   .       ?
        ? :Dezl:

----------


## .

> ,  ,


 - ? 



> ,    2004


     ?   ,    2002 ?

----------


## wlufix

*.*, 
  2004,   .
    2004

----------


## wlufix

,         ,   ?     ,  ?

----------


## .

*wlufix*,   ,   - ,         .    2004-2005     ,   2006-2009   .  ,  .

----------


## wlufix

*.*, ,          2004  2005 ?      ,    .
  )))       ?

----------


## wlufix

?

----------


## LegO NSK

> *LegO NSK*,   .      ** ?      ?


    ?
  .

----------


## Good_Master

*LegO NSK*,          .     1    .  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

*Good_Master*,      ?

----------


## Good_Master

*LegO NSK*,   6%,  19.01.09
** :
1)   
2)   80
3)       (     ).
4)     1 . 

 ?  :yes:

----------


## LegO NSK

> 4)     1 .


  1 ,   .     .  ,         2009.

----------


## Good_Master

. .. 
1)   
2)   80
3)       (     ).
4)     .

           .  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

- .
 -   .

----------


## Good_Master

> -   .


 ,    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

-  ,        (     .55, ..   ,    ).

----------


## Absurd

:                    ?   ?
.

----------


## .

*Absurd*,      .     ,

----------

> *Absurd*,      .     ,


 !  ,         ,      .     ...

----------

,       :

1.   3 ,     , ,      .          ()   ?

2.          ?

3.     ,       ?

4.    25.03.2009 .,           ?

----------


## LegO NSK

3         ,     .

18210807010011000110

4.  ?

----------

.       .   ,  ,       ,  ,  ,  ?    ,    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

2 ? .     .
   - .

----------

3         ,     .

18210807010011000110

,   .

4.  ? 

,   .. (  ,  )

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,


 , ?

----------


## tulsky

!!!
  .   21.04.2004.  / 05.05.2004
       ,   /-   .
  (),   .

:
*        .* 
       .

----------


## .

?  .   .

----------

, ?

,   ,    ,     ?

----------


## -

,     .
, ,            ?
  .          (     ).  ,       .   ,           ,   ,  .
             .
         .
  .

----------


## .

* -*,      ,    ?     ,   .      .
 ,     ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

,           , ..   .
         .
      .
    ,    (),   ,        - .        .  -     .
  ,         (   ).        ,       .
  ,        .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Helen1983

! , ,        (  ,  ;   ;   )   ??? :Help!:

----------

.   21.04.2004.  / 05.05.2004
       ,   /-   .
  (),   .

:
        . 
       .

----------


## .

*Helen1983*,  .     .
     .     * -*.
**,    .          . .    - . 
,      - .          ,

----------

?

----------


## LegO NSK

,   .

----------


## .

,    ,

----------

?
  ?

----------

> ?     ?
>   ?

----------


## .

,     .   ,  .
 -

----------

?
 46

----------

26

----------


## LegO NSK

**,   46  26

----------

.

----------


## efreytor

> .   21.04.2004.  / 05.05.2004
>        ,   /-   .
>   (),   .
> 
> :
>         . 
>        .


        -5 ..

----------


## efreytor

..                ( 15%),    31.03.09   ,    2008   .

----------


## Clair

, .       4 : 12  2007 , 3  2008 , 6  2008 , 9  2008 .   100 .                     5%  ,                ,    30%    100 .  ,     ,  0 .  , - , 100   400 ?

----------


## .

. -,        . -,    180        100     . 
        ,       .   100 .

----------


## Helen1983

.,  !    ! :Redface:

----------


## Clair

, !     ,     :Big Grin: .   :        ,         ?    ,    ""    ?

----------


## .

> ?


 ,       .      5

----------


## efreytor

..
   ...))
      (),    ,       ?
     24    ...        ..

----------


## .

> (),    ,       ?

----------


## efreytor

?
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=254433

----------


## 88

.,   -     2006 .,   , ,     .    .        ,  .1 .119 (100 .)   180 ?        ?

----------


## .

.    .    .

----------


## live22000

2009.     .     .    2009    .    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Clair

> ,       .      5


     ,      ?       31 ,   1        ?

----------


## .

*Clair*, -          :Embarrassment:

----------


## VelDmi

,  5  ,          ?        .

----------

,   -           ?

----------


## LegO NSK

**,  .

----------


## Clair

> *Clair*, -


,        ? :Redface:  ,      5 ,     31 ,      ?

----------


## .

31 ?  ?   -   ...

----------


## efreytor

> ,        ? ,      5 ,     31 ,      ?


     ,       31     5            ,    ..     5 ...   ..      ...            ..

----------


## efreytor

...(  )
      26001   26  2009 .,     .   80       25  2009 .,     ,     31  2009 .   ...

      ....  !  ...

  ...     !     "       "       ,         -              .
         !
                             !
            !
            "" ...  5         .       8         1 .98 .(    ) 
            ...       !
             10     () !!!
     !
          ,      !)))

----------


## LegO NSK

> !


   ?



> 


  5  .

----------


## efreytor

> ?


   ...        ))



> 5  .


   ...   ..      ..

----------

,

----------


## LegO NSK

**,  :2: 

*efreytor*,      -?    -   .       .     .

----------


## efreytor

> **, 
> 
> *efreytor*,      -?    -   .       .     .


                ...
   25  2008 .  * 22*         5   1       (              )
....   .. ..   ?? !
    ...      ..       ...  .....       2                   ))
        ..
P.S.           ))   (   ) ...      ...

----------


## LegO NSK

*efreytor*,    .

----------

, ,        .
     -     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

4 .

----------


## efreytor

> , ,        .
>      -     ?


,    ,      ,    ..  .
      .)))
   ..,,, ,.
      ,      ,     .(   ))))

----------

2004    2  ,          2006                                    -                  ,            2004  2008                             3

----------


## LegO NSK

**,   ,  ?   ?




> 


 ,    ?




> 


 



 80  




  -  2006        ?

----------

-  2006        ?                                                                                                                              2      ( 2004 2006)   2  ,

----------


## efreytor

> -  2006        ?     2      ( 2004 2006)   2  ,


 ....
    2004       ?     ?
             ?

       ...   2             ?(       )

         ..  ...       2        ..  ""    ...

----------

,    ?         ,       Z    ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,    ?         ,       Z    ?


       ...
                  4  ..
      ..      ..

----------

))

----------


## Clair

!       : "  ...           ....   ,        :     ,          9  2008.,    (  ),  15  2009.,  11.00 .  : ... .  716
         20  2009."
      ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

-     9 .  - ,      9   .    ?

----------


## yellu

*Clair*,       , ,         15 ???

----------


## LegO NSK

*Clair*,     -?
  ?

----------


## pilsonis

,         .     (    ) ,   39 ,         .   ,    (    )   ,    ,      ?

----------


## Ego

> ,


,   



> 39 ,


 ?



> ,    (    )   ,    ,      ?


  ,      ,

----------


## Clair

> *Clair*,       , ,         15 ???


       ?




> -     9 .  - ,      9   .    ?


  2008   .      .    ,     .   2009-       .     ,             100    .          .

----------


## korabel

,  - 80 ,   46        ,  26-.
 ,    12-2-3 , .     ..,?,     ?
   26001    .

----------

1.   6%   2008  .,    ,       ,  , . ,     (  ?).
1)    , ,    ,    2  ?    ,      ?
2)    ""          ?     ,   - ?
3)   ,        ?                ,    , ..   ?
 !!!!

----------

*LegO NSK*,          , ,         !  ...

----------


## LegO NSK

,   .

----------


## .

**,    .

----------


## 88

,       ?        ,  ?

----------


## Clair

> *Clair*,     -?
>   ?


   ,   ,       .        .

----------


## Clair

> -     9 .  - ,      9   .    ?





> *Clair*,       , ,         15 ???


     ?      ?

----------


## Alennna

,
    !

    2001 (   -   ).    (2003)      ,    .      ,      ,  ,    .  2003            2005.    -    ?    " .      .   23.06.2003". 
          ,   -       -     -    ? 
  ,  -   ?     !

----------


## .

*Clair*,    ,   ,    ,   ?   :Embarrassment: 
*Alennna*,       2004 ,    ,           :Embarrassment: 
 :Wink:

----------

*.*,     ,       ???

----------


## Clair

> -     9 .  - ,      9   .    ?


  -      2007, 3., 6., 9.2008.      ,    ?

----------


## .

.
      -     ?

----------

, , .  ... ...   ,     . 
         /   ?    -         ?
          2008  (   2009)    ,   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> /   ?


.  .



> 2008  (   2009)    ,   ?


  -   .    .

----------


## Clair

> .
>       -     ?


  ,    ... :Embarrassment:      ,    ,   ,     .     4 -      - 2007, 3 .2008, 6.2008, 9.2008        .      4 -    . !        :Confused: .

----------


## .

,    2007-2008    ,  ,        3-    .    , ,     ?
     -  ,    .   .    ,        :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

*.*,  .119      ,   .101.4.

----------


## Clair

> *.*,  .119      ,   .101.4.


      .23, 346.32  .119.
            .      .  ,    .

----------


## anna03

,       ?        ,  ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 88

.           ,      ?         ?         ,     .

----------


## usha

,   ,     ,    , /  .  . 
     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ego

. : 



> 80

----------


## .

> ,     .


 ,       .  .        .      ?
     ,

----------


## usha

*Ego*, ,         ,

----------


## 4056

!
 .    - , ,   1,2  2009  () ,        ,     01.01.09     .       ,  ,  ?

----------


## .

,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 4056

!

----------


## efreytor

" "  :Wow:

----------


## efreytor

. ....
        03.04.09....  15% ...
   2009  ?
        31  10 ,     5   ....  ...     ?

----------


## .

.     .     1

----------


## efreytor

...       ?
    1  ...   (    )
    ....    ..?

----------


## .

> .    ..?


  -   2009 ?   ,

----------


## live22000

26001    ?  .  80 ?

----------


## Ego

> 26001    ?  .  80 ?

----------


## efreytor

> -   2009 ?   ,


 ....   (        )

----------


## 4056

. 
 .     .   ,        ,    ,          -  .  .          ?

----------


## efreytor

> 


     .




> -  .  .


           ....   .




> 


        -   .

          ...    ,             .

----------


## elv-m1

. , .     2008.,  .5   ,    2009.    ( .).        -           -?

----------



----------


## LegO NSK

> -           -?


- - .
             ,      -     .

----------


## elv-m1

> ,      -     .


 :   ?        2008.

----------


## LegO NSK

*elv-m1*,       -    .

----------


## efreytor

...))

*             ,      -     .*
                   ...

----------


## LegO NSK

> ...

----------


## niskix

.
 .      .   ,      ?

----------


## Ego

> ,      ?


 ?  :Smilie: 

 ""      ""  :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?


 




> ""      ""


.448.52   -   .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ego

> .448.52


 ....       :Embarrassment:

----------

?

----------


## Clair

!  ,  10  (!)       ,      ,      .      ?  ,     (  )  11 ?

----------


## LegO NSK

-???

----------


## Ego

> ,     (  )  11 ?


 



> ?

----------


## Clair

,     ,     .  145       :             .                 .
    ?
,  ,  -    .

----------


## .

*Clair*,     .145     ?  /            .

----------


## LegO NSK

*Clair*,  - , 100%,   ,    ,             .

----------


## Clair

> *Clair*,  - , 100%,   ,    ,             .


  22.3  129-.   ,    7                      .   :
              ;
               , . .   .          :
-       ( 26001,      19  2002  439);
-     .
,          .    !

----------


## .

*Clair*,     .        .22.3

----------


## Kateyka

! 
     .    ,   .   .       (   ()       (.)).   .  :  "            "    ,    ?    -   ()?  ,       :Smilie: :   ,       ?

----------


## .

.
  ,   ?         ?    -   ?
 ,       ,      ?          ,          :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,       ?


 -    .
 -    .

----------


## Kateyka

*.*  

_  ,   ?_

, .  -    46,    (  )      .    . ,     ?

      ?           - .       "",     .      ?

----------


## .

> ,     ?


  ,     ,  -   .     .



> "",     .      ?


   .   ,      ..    , ?

----------


## ling ling

,   .   01  2008 ,              .      ,      , , ...   3300 .  . :    ?      ?  ?      ,     ?     ?

----------


## efreytor

> :    ?


 


> , , ...


:    26001   ,    . 80 .,        .



> ,     ?


 .




> ?


   ,    ,         ()

----------


## .

,

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,     ?


  ,      !   :Big Grin: 



> ?


   .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,     ?


 .

----------


## Kateyka

*.*, ,      -   .
         ?

----------


## .



----------

> ,     ,   
>      ,   5          (     )


 ,             (     )? .

----------


## .

28    ,         :Frown: 
,

----------

, :    ( ) ,       -  ?
     ,        ,    ,      ?  !

----------


## Ego

> -  ?


 




> ,      ?

----------


## QWELI

-      12-2-3   ,    ,

----------


## Ego

: 26001



> 12-2-3


 ?

----------


## .

-  ,  2005   .   26001

----------

"" ! ,      ? !

----------


## Ego

** ,     ,     ,    ,  -      ( "            ...")

----------


## LegO NSK

,    ,     ..

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


 -        3  + .

----------


## Ego

> -        3  + .


....      :Smilie: 
        -       :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

- ,     
(.     23  2007*. N*470)

16.    -          5         ,    - .     -    .

*Ego*, ,  ,   .




      "-1102" . 123456,      .


1 .2006 - 0
2 .2006 - 0
3 .2006 - 0
4 .2006 - 0
 2006 - 0

.....

   .

_____   .. 15.13.2009.

----------


## Ego

*LegO NSK*,    :yes: 
    ....    :Wink:

----------

,      .    .   2008.    .   .   /     ..    . ,        .       ?

----------


## LegO NSK

**,   .

----------

,   .     ,     +  .

----------

,        .

----------


## QWELI

!!!  :Smilie:

----------

.  ,  .   46-       ( ,   ..)?

----------


## LegO NSK

:Embarrassment:

----------

> 



....  ,      :-D.

  ? 
  :
 N46  : 125373, . ,  ,  3, .1
 ?
      ,          ,      .
 , ,       .

----------


## .

)

----------

> )


,   )))) !

----------

!!!  !

----------


## live22000

.       .      30 .      (  ,  )             .        .      .  ?

----------


## .

.      -      .

----------

.    .

----------


## LegO NSK

**, 

) ,               1*-*8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      "      4 *9   "              ".

----------


## Steelmaker

.    :      2005 .       ,     
         ?   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?


,     .      .  :Smilie: 




> ?


     -    .  :  29  29.  "".      .

----------


## efreytor

!!!  :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## LegO NSK

!        ! 

*efreytor*,   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## usha

(  )

----------


## .



----------


## efreytor

LegO NSK   22.04  8.30 ))

----------


## efreytor

> 


      ,    , **      ,,,   ))))

----------


## LegO NSK

*efreytor*,   .             ?

----------


## usha

>

----------


## efreytor

> efreytor,   .             ?


     ,      ,,      18 , *" "*              ,        ,    ,     ...

----------


## LegO NSK

*efreytor*,   753826- , ""      ,  ..         ,  .
     ,       .         .

       ,          .  ""      (  ).

----------


## Frider

30.03.09.    ,   .   ,      .
   ,   ,       09.04.09.    ,    http://info.russianpost.ru/servlet/post_item          62007312015999.
 ,          .
  ,             ?         ?

----------


## .

.                  .
 :Wink:

----------

!   ,   5 ,  -! ,,  25 ,     ,          , .      ,
 !

----------


## usha

> .       .      30 .      (  ,  )             .        .      .  ?


  ,   ,   ,        , .

----------


## usha

> (  )


  ,  ,        
  ,      ,     :Frown: ,    ,    ,  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Gray_bird

> . -,        . -,    180        100     . 
>         ,       .   100 .


.
          ?
  ,     100      ,    ,         .

----------


## .

*Gray_bird*,       100 ?     ,   
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/Glava_16/Article_119/
*usha*,     ,     .

----------


## Gray_bird

6%.   2008.    .      .    .
      .
,      1 2009  "          ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    ."
    ,      25   .    ,       ,  180      .

----------


## usha

> .
>           ?
>   ,     100      ,    ,         .


   ,  , 100.   ,     ,

----------


## usha

*usha*,     ,     .[/QUOTE]

,     ,   ,     , 
  ,

----------


## .

*Gray_bird*,      ,    .  ,          -     .

----------


## usha

,        ,    ?  :Embarrassment:     ,    ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

1152017
(  )

----------

80 . ?
   46    ?
.

----------


## Ego

http://service.nalog.ru:8080/

----------

,   ,    .

----------


## Ego

**,      )

----------

,      .... ,      )).  .   ,     46    (37).

.

----------

! , :     ?
 .  ( )       .      ,   ! !

----------


## efreytor

...

----------

.  ? ..       ?  ?

----------


## .

** ,     ,        ,

----------

?

----------


## .

, ...      .         .

----------

!

----------


## Ksenya80

,     ?
    ?
       .

----------


## efreytor

> ?


.




> ?


.




> .


.(   ..)

----------

30 )))
  :
1.           (    -     -  ?)
2.   80 .     ,   - ?
3.       :
 - 26001,  
 -
 -  
  ?   -?

----------


## Ego

1.          ,        , ,  
2. http://service.nalog.ru:8080/
3.

----------

-   34,     46?
   - ?

----------

80 .   (    34)   46?      -  46:

 .     46  .  
 :  7733506810  773301001 
 : 45283593000 
   : 40101810800000010041 
 :  1    , .  
: 044583001 
 182 1 08 07010 01 1000 110

----------


## efreytor

> 


,      ....     ..

----------


## 2

46  ,  5       ,    -    15         ?

----------


## .



----------


## Vito009

.   .
1. 2005  .     6 %.
2. 2005, 2006, 2007     ,   .
3. 2008  -  :   ,  
             -  :   ,                  
           -  :     
    (    ,   .     
       4 . 2008).
          2008 . 
        2008 .
4. 2009    . 
     1 .         .
    2    .
        2009 .
)      ? 
)   ?   ? 
)     ,      (100 .)
)?       4 . 2008   ,  ,     2009 ?

----------


## Vito009

2005  .         .    26001    .     ?

----------


## ayrat9

.

    ?
    ?
  ?

----------


## .

> 26001    .     ?


  .



> ?


  ?

----------


## 1

..   ?
       ?..    ..

----------


## .

,   ,       .

----------

> ,   ,       .


 ,      ..     ?

----------


## .

.

----------

10  -         " 10 "

----------

,   ,   ?

----------


## efreytor

,   ...     ,   .

----------


## warrior

,      ,   65001,          .      ?

----------


## efreytor

,                    .

----------

: 16.02.2009     , 20.02.2009  ,     .   17.05.2009                  .               ?

----------


## efreytor

...-   07.05.2009 .
         ...   ))

----------

> ...-   07.05.2009 .
>          ...   ))


    07.05.2009,      ????

----------


## efreytor

?

----------

> ?

----------


## efreytor

...

----------


## .

*efreytor*,        1   :Smilie: 
**,    .         ,    ,   .    .   ,      
      2008 ?

----------


## efreytor

> 1


      )),     ,       ,           ))

----------

2008 ?[/QUOTE]


    2008   1  2009,         ,     .

----------


## .

,     ,  ?   :Embarrassment:  ,    :Smilie:

----------

> ,     ,  ?   ,


 12.05   .

----------


## efreytor

**,    ?      2008 ?

----------

> **,    ?      2008 ?


 21  2006 ,   ,         ,         ,      .

----------


## efreytor

?
   ?

----------


## .

.
*efreytor*,      ,        :Wink:

----------

> ?
>    ?


  ,     .   .

----------


## efreytor

*.*, 


> ,     ,  ? ,

----------


## muzikant

!
  .
               ,     .               ?    ?

----------


## .

,     :Frown:     -     -

----------


## selenav

,   ,      -   .   .
     ,      46  (  ),           ...        ...      ,       (   ,   ,     ),     -   ,     ,   ,   ""    ,  ?       ,        ...

----------


## LegO NSK

""        .




> 


   .

----------


## selenav

> ""        .
> 
>    .


     -  ,      ,   - ,     . 
  ,        (     )        .      -                          ...

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


 -   ,     .




> 


.




> ,


  .




> 


       .

----------


## AndrewS85

, , .                ,     .     (300),        .   -      ?

----------


## selenav

> .
> 
>   .


-,        :Wink: 

   ,     !

----------


## LegO NSK

*selenav*,  ,            ?   :Cool: 

  ?     ()

----------

...  .
    3 (2005-2007).   .    .           . :
1.    ?    ?(         ,     )

2.      ?      ? 
(               ,   2008  (  ))

----------


## efreytor

**,     ...      ..        ...

----------

,        (   3 )

----------

> 3


  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> (   3 )


 !    .

----------

( )  .   ,   .     2002. ..     , ?      .  119    180     .       2008.  1,2 . 2009       4 2008  12009.     ,.

----------


## Ego

> 2002.


 2004.  ?
     ?

----------


## AndrewS85

,     .     (300),        .   -      ?

----------

> ,     .     .   31 .  ,   ?       ,       .   -     .  .

----------

>

----------


## efreytor

**, 



   ( )
 80

----------

2004.         2005.

----------

> 2004.  ?
>      ?

----------


## Ego

,     3 ,

----------


## LegO NSK

2006-2008  +   2009 ,  .

----------


## alenka5

> . 10%


       ?
    ...   ?

----------


## Ego

> ?
>    ...   ?

----------


## efreytor

....      :
1.....   2009 ..         ...5 ...  .... 2010 .....?
2.       ...    3  ...   3     ....        3 ?...  ....  ...

      ..

----------


## LegO NSK

1.   .  ,  .55 ,       .     . ,       30.04.2010,     .       , , .
2.     .


              ,     
(.     11  2003 . N 148)

4.*        31   .
         31*    ,     ,          .

    -  ()           .     .     . 
   -    .

----------


## efreytor

*LegO NSK*, !

----------


## alenka5

> 


 -11?    -?

----------


## Ego

> -11


+

----------


## alenka5

> +


 -

----------


## Ego



----------


## usha

> **, 
> 
> 
> 
>    ( )
>  80


 100 ,     
   ,    ?

,    , 


  -?

 ?
   ?

      ,       ?
 :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------


## .

> ,    , 
> 
> 
>   -?


    .      . 
     .

----------


## usha

> .      . 
> **   .


 ?

----------


## usha

, ..   ,   ,        - ?

----------


## .

*usha*,  , .        



> , ..   ,   ,        - ?


          ,     ,    .

----------


## usha

> *usha*,  , .        
>           ,     ,    .


,  ,   ?
   ,

----------


## .

*usha*,      .       ,    .       ,       .
   ,       ,      24001

----------


## usha

> *usha*,      .       ,    .       ,       .
>    ,       ,      24001


 ,
 :Rotate: 
  ,       ?
    , ..       ?

----------


## .

.     ,    -

----------


## usha

> .     ,    -


 :Frown: 
 ?  ?

----------


## efreytor

*.*, 24001       3-    ...    ..( )

----------


## usha

> *.*, 24001       3-    ...    ..( )


    ,     :Frown:

----------


## .

( ),     ,

----------


## efreytor

*usha*,     ?

----------


## usha

> *usha*,     ?


      ,  29.04.09,     , ,     ... :Razz:

----------


## efreytor

*usha*,     ....  5   ... 2 ...  ...*.*,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## usha

> *usha*,     ....  5   ... 2 ...  ...*.*,    ?


 ,    , ,

----------


## .

*usha*,  5 ,  ,       .

----------


## efreytor

*usha*,    ...    ...   26001  



> ,


  !

----------


## usha

> *usha*,    ...    ...   26001  
>   !


   ?

----------


## usha

> *usha*,  5 ,  ,       .


     3  ,  ?

----------


## efreytor

> 3  ,  ?


              ....       ... ...     +3  - 2 ..

----------


## efreytor

*.*,   26001      ?

----------


## usha

> *.*,   26001      ?



--,   !!!!
     ,       .
. 26001

----------


## efreytor

*usha*,   ...   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## usha

> ....       ... ...     +3  - 2 ..



 :Dezl: 

    26001,   ?
  ,    ,       ?

          ?

----------


## efreytor

...        ...       ...     24001...    ...

----------


## usha

> ...        ...       ...     24001...    ...


 24001  ?    2 ?

----------


## efreytor

*     +3  - 2 .*.   29     3

----------


## usha

> *     +3  - 2 .*.   29     3


 ,
    ,  ,    :Redface: 

         ?

     ?
       ,   27         2 ?

-        :Redface: 

   ,   3      ?          ,       .

----------


## Ego

> ,  ,


.4.5  



> ?
> 
>      ?


 



> ,   27         2 ?


,

----------


## usha

> .4.5  
> 
> 
> 
> ,


!

   :
    2009 , 2008       :Frown:

----------


## Ego

> :
>     2009 , 2008


   ?

----------


## usha

> ?


   ,      :Razz: 

    -  :Mad: 


   -,

----------


## efreytor

> 2009 , 2008


  :Wow: 
   !
     !    ,, !

----------


## efreytor

..   ..  ...      ...

----------


## usha

> ..   ..  ...      ...

----------


## usha

...     ,   ,    ?

----------


## Ego

*usha*,      :Smilie: 
    ,   ,     - ,

----------


## efreytor

2.            :

)   ,          ( -  ) ( ,       );
 22.2.        ,       
3.        ,     ,   ,   8   .

----------

?  2001      .  -       .  .  2004         -    ,      ,      ,       .        ,   - -    .  -   .     ,   .     -  ,  -    .  2006      .        ()  -             .....       ,     -  --  ???    -???

----------


## .

> .


     ,   .



> 2006


  ?    2004     ?        2004      ?
        . ,     ?     ?

----------

1.      .       -  ,   . cd- .       .
2.    ,   .        ,   .     .        ,     20--   (((

----------


## .

**, ,      ,     ? 
   2004  ?

----------

.    2004  .

----------


## .

1  2005    .

----------

,    ,     2008 -          - "  "            2004 .   ?      .       ()  ,   ,     "   -        "-  -    ()      -    .

----------


## .

> 2004 .   ?


   ,    1  2005    .  -       .
,   ,            .   


> ,               1 - 8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      "      4  9   "              ".


    ,         .
       ,        ,   ,    -   .   ,     ,        .         .

----------

,      "    "
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=271677

     .   ()   .              . !!!     .

,        .          ( ,  " "   ,    )... 

     (  , )       : 1. , 2.     3.                 , ,      ?

      -               ?

    !

----------

:        ?    ,      ?       ?

----------


## Ego

> ?






> ,      ?






> ?

----------


## efreytor

**, ....    ...

----------


## marina_ch

:     ,    - , ,    -    .         .          -                14 .      .    .

----------


## efreytor

> .           14 .


  :Wow:   :Wow:     5 ...

----------


## Ego

5 ,             -     2-3

----------

> :     ,    - , ,    -    .         .          -                14 .      .    .


,   ,       ?

   - Ego & efreytor.   ,      ,   ,       ?      ,    ?     ?      ,      ?    ?

----------

> 5 ...


   .       .    -   ? .   ?  .   9 -  6  . .   -  ...

----------


## efreytor

**, 


> ,   ,       ?


           ..    :Big Grin:    ))

----------

> **, 
>            ..      ))


    .  ?   ?     ? )))

----------


## efreytor

> 


 ....             ... !
....  ....    ....

----------


## efreytor

**,  ...   :Smilie:      ..

----------

> ....             ... !
> ....  ....    ....


   !   -    ""   ,             ?   -  ,   ,   , ,   ()  :Smilie:  

   -   .   ...    )))

----------


## efreytor

**, ...)

----------

> -   .    .


       .         5     ???

----------


## efreytor

.......... .......

----------

> .......... .......


   ""  ....    ...  ,    ...       ,  ))

, ,       (   .      ) -        5 ?

----------


## Ego

> 5


  -     ,

----------


## efreytor

**,   ...        :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

*Ego*,          ....

----------


## Ego

*efreytor*,    ,     ,

----------


## efreytor

*Ego*,      :Big Grin:         !  :Big Grin:

----------

> *Ego*,             !


,   .    ))

:     .     5     ?   -       -     ,       2008 .,      .  ?

          (    )            .

----------


## efreytor

> 



    ..

----------


## 15

-  -     .   2007   -  ,       ; 01.01.2009    6%,    ,  2     (- ).      -   -   ,          (  - ).

----------


## .

,

----------


## LegO NSK

*15*,   ,    -  .

----------


## 15

[QUOTE=LegO NSK;52193836]*15*,   ,    -  .[/QUOT

!    -     ?

----------


## .

>

----------


## 15

> 


   -     ,     2  ,     3 ,   4  -  ?    -      ?

----------


## Ego

:Smilie:

----------

.   -  2009 ?        - ,     ? 
   ?   ,   ?       ?

----------


## .

.    ,

----------

!

----------


## Elena Bbbb

,       
       ,   10, ..  10 .
1.      2004 , 
2.        5  2005 
3.       2004 . 

4. 5  2007   . ..   2007   2008       
5. ,    ,   2009 

          ,   . 

,

----------

> ,       
>        ,   10, ..  10 .
> 1.      2004 , 
> 2.        5  2005 
> 3.       2004 . 
> 
> 4. 5  2007   . ..   2007   2008       
> 5. ,    ,   2009 
> 
> ...


,       ,        .   ,    .      5   ?  :Frown:

----------

> ,        .   ,    .      5   ?

----------

2007   .  /  2 .     .       .    ?

----------

,

----------

28   ,  ,   .  11 .   ,    ?

----------


## .

?   ?

----------

.     .     ,     ,     ,   .

----------


## .

**, 5   ,  . , 5       .        ,   :Smilie: 
  -     .

----------

.    ,          .   ,         , -   .  ,        ,   .

----------


## efreytor

**,     ...

----------

?    ?      ?        .   ,     ?!

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## .

**,   ?        (5   + ).  ,              ?     :Smilie: 
     -  ,          .       :Frown:

----------

> **,   ?        (5   + ).  ,              ?    
>      -  ,          .


  ( ).       ,      ,    .  ,    .      1200,   .       .    ,    .      .   ,    .

----------


## .

> .


        ?

----------


## efreytor

**,    ,       ,      (!)    ....  ,       ...      ,    ,    ,      :Wink:

----------

> ?


,    .     ?

 efreytor - ,    ,       ,      (!)    ....  ,       ...      ,    ,    ,    

    ,   ,    ,  ,    - ?    ,   ,    ?   ,     ,      .

   .

----------


## efreytor

...      ....  :Wink: ....     ....  ))

----------


## .

(

----------


## LegO NSK

http://www.russianpost.ru/resp_engin...tal/TrackingPO

----------


## 1741

, !

            ,    .
  6 %,  09.02.2009.
   ,            .     .
      ,     .  1      (  2,  ,   ).

 ,        ( ,       , , 01.07.2009: 

1.                  6   01.07.2009      15      ?

2.              15.07.2009 (   7  - )     ?

3.    - ,                 ?

4. ,   -         ,            ?

4. .           -     -    -  ?

5. ,    ,   ,      .          ,  5       ( )    ,    ?  ,        .

6.       ,  , .       ?

 ,

----------


## .

1.   ,   
2. .    .      +     . 
3.    
4.   ,        
5.  .           :Smilie: 
6.    ,  .          .

----------


## 1741

, ..!

----------


## Ego

,     .1 .81  

 ,           ,        3 ,          ?

 ,    .178  ,       ?

----------


## .

,   .      .  , .20 



> -    *  ()*,      .  ,   ,       ,     .

----------


## Ego

*.*, 
..          : / +    ?
   ,     ? (    )        ?

----------


## .

,          ,      .     .
    .    ,   ,   ,   ,      .        .        -

----------


## Ego

.178,

-           (  ,          )?
-       ?

  ,     ,  -   
       -  ,

----------


## efreytor

> 


-  "",  (),  .

----------


## Ego

*efreytor*, ,       ,        :Stick Out Tongue: 
    ,      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

3.      

1.    ,      , ** ,       .               ,    (  )    -     ( - )            .
            .
2.    ,      ,            11        ,    ,  , ,    ,            ,      (  ),    () -     .

----------


## efreytor

. ........................ :Talk:

----------


## Ego

*efreytor*, ,         ?  ?

----------


## efreytor

... 


> : / +


(  )

----------


## efreytor

. ... ...
        .        .              .
-       850 .         (),      :Big Grin: ,   .

----------


## Ego

*efreytor*,   :Smilie: 

  ,         , ..         ,     ,        (  )
 ,       ,     ,     ,        (      -    ,  - )?
   ,     ,    (      )

----------


## efreytor

> 


 ...

----------


## efreytor

,             ,         14    ,          .               .                        .

----------


## Ego

*efreytor*,     :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> ,     ,


             ...          ()  :yes:

----------


## Ego

*efreytor*, ,       3        (     ?)   :yes: 
,     :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> ,       3


      ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> 


          ...

----------


## Ego

> ....


      ,  ,       2     :Wink:

----------


## Ego

*efreytor*, ) 



> 


 ,      :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> 


  :yes: 



> ,       2


  ,       ....



> ,


              !    :Big Grin: ( )

----------


## Student-ka

,       .        ?   "0"     ?

----------


## Ego



----------


## efreytor

...

----------


## Student-ka

Ego, efreytor,    ,    .
,       ,        -    ,      ? (    ..) :Redface:

----------


## Ego

> 


  :yes:

----------

?  ,   ,       ?

----------


## Ego

> ?


 



> ,   ,       ?


  :yes:

----------


## Student-ka

Ego,   .

----------


## efreytor

> ?


     ... ... ...

----------

:Stick Out Tongue:  ,    ,    ,      :

  01.07.09.   .  , ,       -       01.01.09  30.06.09 -    ?

  10  -  -      .     -    -    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

** ,       ?       ?
      ,    3-

----------


## efreytor

*.*,             ..?

----------


## LegO NSK

*efreytor*,   .

----------

> ** ,       ?       ?
>       ,    3-


  ?          ,                          01.01.2009  01.07.2009

  3-       2009   2010

    ,   ...

----------


## .

> 3-       2009   2010


    23,     ,     .
         -       .

----------

> 23,     ,     .
>          -       .



  ,      . "" -      - ,      ,            .   23  -     :Big Grin: 

,         ,  -        ,

----------


## .

-       .    ,   :Smilie: 



> 


   - .    ,     :Wink:         ,    .

----------

> ,            ,    .



 :Wink: 

, ,     ,     ... ,   ...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## .

** ,     .            .      ,       :Wink:

----------


## Man of the World

!   .         4      : ,    .     ,       .    .   ,        :Speaking:           ?

----------


## Man of the World

> ** ,     .            .      ,


, !         .    ???     -  .  :Love:

----------


## .

> 4


   -    ,    + 5    , +     ...
,   1   ,    .
 :Smilie:

----------

> ** ,        ...      ,



 ,  ,         ,             .    -  .     ,     .

----------


## .

** ,    ,  .        ,     .  ,     :Wink: 
,             .    ,   ..

----------

,    .  ,     ,   ... ,    :yes sir:  
,

----------


## efreytor

> -    ,


    ?

----------


## Man of the World

> ,  ,         ,             .    -  .     ,     .


** -       .           .      ,    . :yes:   ,      .

* * *

**,    .      1  ))

----------


## Man of the World

> ?


    .    :Frown:     -      .    .  -  .      -     (!). , ,  ?     .

----------


## efreytor

*Man of the World*,        ....    ..

----------


## Man of the World

> *Man of the World*,        ....    ..


  :Wink:

----------


## s-vp

.     ()!

----------


## s-vp

> .     ()!


 ,

  80 .
:
 : 40101810800000010041
 1    , . 
: 18210807010011000110 : 044583001
:  7733506810  773301001
 .     46  . 
 45283593000

----------


## Svetlana1982

, ,     26001     ?      ,         2?

----------


## Ego



----------


## Polza

!      -           ? 
    -  ,  6%,    ,    6%   ,   15%,     ,    , -  .     -    ,    ,     15%.  ?    ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?






> ?

----------


## Polza

> 


      ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


 ...

----------


## Polza

+ ,  ,     ,       ?   ?

----------


## efreytor

.....        ""        .

----------


## Polza

?



> ""


 -     ?  ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


. .



> ?


.

       5    ...       .

----------


## Polza

...     :Smilie: 
!
PS     ...

----------


## .

> .


     ?

----------


## Polza

,   .   ,   ...

----------


## .

,   .   ,

----------


## Credo2009

> ?


         ,   1  ( ,    ),     3    (   )?   :            ? .

----------


## efreytor

- ""



> ?


    ,       .




> 


 .89       3      +  .

----------


## Polza

> ,   .   ,


*.*,   ,        :Smilie:         - -            .         .

----------


## Credo2009

!

----------


## .

> .

----------


## Polza

> 


     ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


  ?         ?   ...     ..       ...      ""...
        ...    ...,       ...

----------


## Polza

*efreytor*, *.*,    !

----------

.     ... ,      ,        ,   .      ,         ,      .  :      26001,  ,       ? ..                 ? 
P.S. (  )

----------

?)          ?       :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

....     ... (   )...   2004 ..

----------


## .

> :      26001,  ,       ?


      .

----------


## Absurd

,       26 ,      .       ,       ...
         - ,  ,      I- .
     II-    (  )      - .
    ,      3-, ,       ?
!

----------


## efreytor

...  ...       !

----------


## Absurd

> ...  ...       !


-  :Wow: ,          -   ,  2008 ,    ,    ()   ...
 ,  ,    06 ,           2009 ?  ,   .

----------


## efreytor

...   ...     6 ...    ...      ,     .   (  )

----------


## Absurd

> ...   ...     6 ...    ...      ,     .   (  )


,       ...  6-   ,       ,    :    -      ,       :   ...
,    ,     ,     .    -    -          ...
!!!

----------


## efreytor

> ,     .


 !     ...        15...



> !!!


     ...      :Embarrassment:

----------


## Absurd

!
  ,        :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

...

----------


## Absurd

> - .
>  -   .


  :Smilie: .     .     .
  !!!

----------


## Katuny

?????? :Help!:

----------


## efreytor

*Katuny*, http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?116570

----------

2003.    2005  .            .      .      .
      2005.         (   ),   ,        .   2005.(      ) 
      40000, +   4000.       2006  (      )         2006  ?  2007, 2008     . :   ,           ?         ?         ?

----------


## efreytor

..     ....            ....     ..


> 


?  ?

----------


## 007

,  .... :     ,         ?         ,      ,      ?)  .     ?     (    )?      ?    ?     ?

----------


## .

.     .      . ,    (),   . .



> ?


     .

----------


## Katuny

,           ..........            (  80 .)?....    ,   ?......       ,     .... .

----------


## .

> (  80 .)?


    .     ,  .
    ,   .     .   ,  .   .

----------

,    ,     ,      :    ,    ""  ( )    ,   -  .    ?         ,          ?
!

----------


## .

,    ,           :Smilie:

----------

-   .
  !

----------

:   .     - ,     ,   ,   (  )   . , ,      (!).   10   (  6  7 )   .       (          )   .     :   ,   ,  ,    ,     ..     :      ,         ,  ,        ,  .         ()        2009 ,    -   .      13.00.  ?       ,  ?

----------


## .

> -


 .   .

----------

(   )

----------


## .

-   .  ,     ?

----------

+           (,        1   ) -              ( ,  ,   ),      . 
,     ,      -    ...

----------


## Flameheart

39 . ,            (   ).        .         2009 .?  2010 .?      ,      /,       (6%)      ? ,     .     :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 


     ? ?      




> ,      /,       (6%)      ?


  ,    ,         .            ,   .

----------


## efreytor

> ?


     ""  .



> 2009 .?  2010 .?


   ...   2009   ...    ...  ...      2010 ..



> ,     .


     ...     ...

----------


## Flameheart

.      ,     ""
,   ,    ( )    . ?

----------


## Flameheart

,     .   18   .     . :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> .


  :Smilie: 
         7 ...

----------


## Flameheart

> 7 ...


 ?     ? ,   ,  ,  ,    ,    , ?

     ,     -,       .  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> ?


   ...



> ?




          ...

----------


## Flameheart

.    :yes:

----------

,      ,          .
       . 
1.             ?? (               ) 
2.  ,   ,   .           2009    ,   2   ,  1  3   .     .    ?       ?    ?? 
  ,   .   !  :Redface:

----------


## .

1. ,  .      
2.   ,  ,    ,  ,         . -           :Frown: 
     .  , ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

.  :Smilie:

----------

,       2 . :            ,   ?

----------


## .

. -,      . -,            ,

----------


## Gbanok

..    .  2003   ,   2004   ,   .      2004     (  ).  2004              .        ?         ,       .

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## Gbanok

> 


       ?

----------


## Gbanok

Andyko.       ???

----------


## efreytor

> ???


         ...

----------


## Gbanok

.       , ..        3  (  ,   ) ???

    -              ?       (        )     ???  ?

----------


## .

.     ,        ,      .

----------


## efreytor

> 


...              ...


   ??      ?
    5  ..  :Embarrassment:

----------

, 
     (2009)    ,    -  ,     . ..         ,   ,   ,   5-           . ,          ,        ?

----------


## .

,       ,

----------


## Andyko

;
  -

----------


## Gbanok

2004  !!!  !!!

   ,       ,  ,     .

   -   ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,          ,        ?


            ...

----------


## efreytor

> -   ?


        ?????      ?

----------

> ...


   - ...
    ?

----------

-      ,  -     ?

----------


## Gbanok

> ?????      ?


   ?     ,   .

     ?

   -    :Smilie:

----------

,

----------


## efreytor

....    ...        ....
                 ??           ?

----------


## .

> -      ,  -     ?


   .     ,   .,     .         



> ?    ,   .


    ,   . 
  -   .
         ,       , ..   
          .      2006-2009        :Wink:

----------


## Gbanok

?    ,  user!!!    ,   ,    ,   ,   .       .    - ,   -  .   ,       ,    .        ,   ,  .       .

      , 16   -     .  :Frown:

----------

> 2006-2009


  -   -      06  09

----------


## efreytor

..

----------


## Gbanok

?          ?

----------


## Gbanok

,      /        ???

----------


## .

*Gbanok*,  ,      .    -   .

----------


## efreytor

> /


   ....      ...    ..+ %   ...        ..       ..

----------


## Gbanok

.

  ?   .

----------


## efreytor

> .


 ...    ...       ...     ...    ...   ...   ...   ..

----------


## usha

...
 ,            

     ,   26001,  - ()  ,   3  (.. 1,2,3 ),         .
 (    ,    )   (   ,            ,    )   , 
  ?

        ?
-    -( ?)

----------


## efreytor

> ?


..



> ?


,        .. 


> -

----------


## .

,     .         .
     ,        .

----------


## usha

> ,     .         .
>      ,        .



,   ,
..        , 
        ?
  :
          ?

----------


## .

> ?


 ?       ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


 ..

----------


## .

,   ,    ,          :Smilie: 
*usha*,      ,

----------


## Gbanok

,    !!!

 :Frown:

----------


## -13

.
     5 .     .       ..       .        .   ,         ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,         ?

----------


## -13

?

----------


## .

?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


 ...  :Big Grin: ...      ...            ?    500-800

----------


## EugeneD

> ?


!            -   ,  (  ),      !    -   ,  ...

----------

!     :    ,     ,   ,    ,       (  ,       ,      - )   ,     ,    ,   ,      ! :      (  )  - ,  ,      (   )?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## EugeneD

, !     -  ... ,     -         .

----------


## efreytor

> 


    ?

----------


## Feminka

*efreytor*,    " ........."   :Smilie:

----------

,         ,  ,          2-   ( 31 )  -,      ,      ,                ?       ,        .           ?

----------


## .

,    .         (2006-2009)



> ?


   - 3

----------

,   ,      ,             ?

----------


## efreytor

...         ...
 . 2009     2012

----------

,      ,   ,    ,     . ?

----------


## efreytor

> . ?


     .....        ....  ..

----------

,     ,    :    ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


   ...  :Big Grin:

----------

,     ,     ,  ,        .     ,  ,  ,   ,   ?

----------


## Feminka

.  , ?      .

----------


## efreytor

**,       ?  **     ......

 25.  ()  


1.  ,       ,      ,     ()   .             .

2.           ,       ,     .   ,      ,        .

*3.                    ,      ().*

4.       ,  ,     ,     ,   ,         .

   ,   ,  ,        ,      .

5.                   ().

----------

,        ,      ,      ,       ,    ?

----------


## .

.  ,      ,      ,   ,   ,      .
    ?       ?   ,   ,        :Embarrassment:

----------

,     !

----------


## .

,

----------

, !   23.07.09.   .      .          01.01.09  22.07.09  ?  ?  :         .      ?  :           ?   ? ,   .

----------


## .

> 01.01.09  22.07.09  ?


 
    .

----------

, !!!

    ().    ,     ???

----------


## efreytor

> ???


    ..

----------

!!!

----------

> .


,      -     ?  -   ? 1-, 6-, 9- 9, 0-   ?             ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,      -     ?  -   ? 1-, 6-, 9- 9, 0-   ?             ?


              30 ...     ...( **        )           ...



> 


  .

----------


## EugeneD

.   ,  .

----------


## efreytor

> .


...        30 ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## z_zajka

> .     .     1


      ,  ,         22.06.2009  58,        ,        ,     (    06.08.2009  14493).

       2009 . ,     ,  ,       ,    .
  ,     ?      (-6%,  ),3-    4-...         :Love:

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## efreytor

...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .



----------


## Lexi

!
 !
 ,  6%,       =(
      ,   15%,    ?

----------


## Ego

> 


,      

    , ..   ,

----------


## lexi

? 
      ?  ?

----------


## Ego

*lexi*,    ,       2-3

----------


## Flameheart

.   .     :     ,    9    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

...         ...

----------


## Flameheart

.    .     occ  ( )  22  2009 .. N 58 .  "      ,        ,    "

   30 .          30 ?

----------


## .



----------

46   .    ,       ,  "      ,           ".   , ,    .
,           ,       .   ?  .         , ..   .          .  ,         .    .   ,     .

----------


## Expert

!
  , ,  ,           ""  .      ,      ,  ,  , ,      ""  .
  !

----------


## efreytor

** , 


> .


 **!    ....
   !  ...     ""      ...  ...       10 ......

----------


## 1983

!  2006 .     (  ). /   ,     ( ).       .    ,   (2006,2007,2008..).
  . , ,    ,  :
1.    /    (   ?);
2.    ;
3.  26001,           .

----------

> ,  ,    ,  ,         . -          
>      .  , ?


     -    ?    .

 ,    :Frown:

----------


## .

(   - )
     .        ,      :Wink:

----------

.   !  :Smilie: 

 19, .

----------


## .

46- ,          ""

----------

-   ...        ?

  .    2009,  -  2009 ,  1  2009    ,  2  3  .   .

  ,  
  (80)   ,    3- ,   ,                   ..        -   ?

   -    3-  ..       ?        (   )?  ?

----------

2008 )

----------


## efreytor

...   ..

----------

. 
 /  -           ?

----------


## Feminka

> /  -           ?


, 7

----------

((   ...  ?

----------


## Feminka

,  ,   .

----------


## efreytor

> ((   ...  ?


 ...         -      3-    :Frown:

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,  ,   .


  ?
   ?

----------



----------


## efreytor

> .
>  /


..   ...



> ?


    ?

----------

: 4 (),  26001 -  ?       ?    " ".  ,    ,   ?  ?

----------


## efreytor

?...      ...        ..

----------

> ?...      ...        ..


, . .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


,       -.

----------

> ,       -.


  ?  :Frown: (

----------


## .

,

----------

?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


...   ..          5   :Frown:

----------

> ...   ..          5


 ,   ?   ,     ?

  ?

----------


## --

,    . 
     ...   ,     ,       .  ?      ?    ?   ? 
      .

----------


## efreytor

*--*,         ...     ..

----------


## --

,        .
    ,     .   ?

----------


## efreytor

957 ...

----------


## --

,    .  :Smilie: ))))
    ,   ?     ,         ...
    ,      ,    .  ?  - ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,   ?


?



> ...


 ,        (     ..   10   15         5)                    ...    ...     ..

----------


## --

,   !!!!!!!

----------


## Nikushka

.        .    ,    -                ?
.

----------


## efreytor

> ?


...   ..      ...           ...

----------

:        ,  ..     ...,     -         .   ( ),     (1.5  ) -     .    ,   .

----------


## efreytor

..      .... ...   ...    ..

----------

-   :Smilie:  (   ,     - 2     2  ).  -  ,      .  :Frown:  .
     ?     ?   ,    ,    .

----------


## efreytor

> -  ,      .


  ?    5           ...5      ..



> .


           ..

----------

.

----------

2009 ,   .           ?

----------


## Ego



----------

?       ?           ?  ..

----------


## efreytor

> ?


 



> ..


    ...

----------

?     31 ?   ,       ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,       ?


 



> ?


           31     ...

----------


## .

.

----------

,     ?  :Smilie:  ...   ,      . .

----------


## LegO NSK

""     31 ?

----------


## .



----------


## LegO NSK

,     
(.     11  2003 . N 148)

4.*        31   .
         31*    ,     ,          .

    ?

----------


## .

*LegO NSK*,     ...              :Smilie: 
     ,  ,  
              ,          ,   ,

----------


## LegO NSK

.
      5-         :Smilie: 

..   , ,    ,   .

----------


## 1741

!
     (, 6 %,  09.02.2009,   ,        14 ..,       ,     ,   ).     ,   . 
27.08.2009  ,     28.09.2009.
03.09.2009          08.09.2009,   80 .,    .
03.09.2009, ..    ,       (,    ,    ,   ).
         (- ),    ,                . 
 ,   "  ",  "    ?",    ,   ,    .
    - , ,      .
   ,   ,        (      ..).
   ,        -   .
 ,   ,    5  ,    ,         .
    :
  ,   ( )  .            ?

  ,    ( ,   ..)         ?

 ,

----------


## efreytor

...

----------


## 1741

.    ...

----------


## Feminka

-  .

----------


## Nikushka

,   (),    2  ,       (   ),        , ?      - ,   ,   , ?  - ).

----------


## .

? ?

----------


## .

( 6%,   ),    , .          ,      , ..  .    ?      ?       ?

----------


## efreytor

?

----------


## grib7

: 
	   (    )        .
	        ():  ,   ,     ,     1 - 8  2  6   2  11            27-.

	       .
  ,            1 - 8  2  6   2  11   27-,  , (  ,    !)   ,     ,         2008 .    :  ,        -.
	        (   )    .
:       ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?



1.                              :

)        ,         ;
)     ;

*) ,               1 - 8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      "      4  9   "              ".*



> 


,  ...

----------


## grib7

2009   ... (   ...: "   ,      ???" : "   ? ": ... : ...  - ,      ,           .)
   (  )

----------


## grib7

! 
   ,         ,        ...!!!

----------


## efreytor

...
 23.    


1.       :

) *         ;*

     ...             .



> .


  ....      ...

----------

> ?


   ,      ,      -      ..
      .

----------


## grib7

,     - ???
  :    /   ,      ..  , ..         1 - 8  2  6   2  11 .
    ,             ,           !!!    ()    !
:   .

----------


## Ego

> ,     - ???


  ,     :Wink: 



> ,             ,           !!!    ()    !


 
             -

----------


## efreytor

**,      .....       ...   ...               ...     ..

----------


## grib7

....      ...[/QUOTE]

...     129?
   " "?    ,        :     !

----------


## efreytor

*grib7*,      ...          ..  ...           ...            129...     ...

----------


## grib7

> ,    
> 
> 
>              -


  -  ? 
 ...     , .. .   ,      ..
     .....    ,      !
  ,     ... - ,   ,   ..

----------


## .

efreytor, ..       , . 18, . 1      ( -  ?)?    ,       (..        )       ?
     ,         .

----------


## efreytor

> ..       , . 18, . 1      ( -  ?)?


          800 ))



> ,         .


  ..      ...  :Smilie: 



> ,       (..        )       ?


       ...   ...

              +5         ...

----------


## grib7

> *grib7*,      ...          ....


  ,     ()!   ,     ,  /   ,         . 25.1.   15.12.2001  167-      Ի   .
       ...
   "   "          ,   ..  /..."  -  " 
     129       ,         (  ?),   ..  ..
       .

----------


## efreytor

> "  -  "


   ..  .             ....         ...                ...


> ,     ()!


 ..  ...           ...   ...( )

----------

> ..  .             ....         ...                ... ..  ...           ...   ...( )


!    ! 
  ,     ...  /

----------


## Nikushka

> ? ?


,  . ,          ?

----------


## .

.

----------

!

  -       - ,   ,    ,        .
       .       ?    ?   ? 
, !

----------


## efreytor

> .


 ...       ...   5        (        )... ..


> ?


5 ...



> ?


  ...   ...

----------

efreytor. !

----------


## dmissa

,
   ,    ,     :
1)        ?    ?      (, ,  9 )?
2)      ?
3)   ,             ?  ,        ""        ?

----------


## efreytor

> 1)        ?    ?      (, ,  9 )?


   ...        30 .
          .



> 2)      ?


  ""           ( )    ** 



> 3)   ,             ?


   .



> ,        ""        ?


             ,

----------


## dmissa

!

     ?
       ...?

----------


## Ego

> ?

----------

, ,    .  .          ?    -  3-               .   -?

----------


## Ego

3       
 ?

----------


## efreytor

> .


  5-10  ...  .

----------

> 3       
>  ?


    -

----------

> 5-10  ...  .


, ,

----------


## efreytor

> 


   ....       ...   24001      ...      ..

----------

> ....       ...   24001      ...      ..


 .  !!!

,    :  ,       3-               .   -?

----------

,      
    ( ) 20  2009.
  1  2009.   20..       .     4    (  )   50..       .
    2009.      (  ()  ,  (  ).             (50 ..).   ?
1.      (    20 .)       (  )?
2.    

     ,      (      )
      , , ?    ?           ?

----------


## .

.    ,        ,       
    2  3 ,     .   5-      .

----------

!!!      (,    ).           :     2008 (   2009),     2009. (  , ..    ),    (,,)  2008     2009.?

----------


## .



----------

5-        (      ,       ).       /,   ?     ,    ? ,    !!!                 (   )?            !              ?   ?      ! , !!!

----------


## efreytor

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=291723

----------


## 1741

, !
09.09.2009      ( 09.02.2009, , 6%, /  ,   - ,    ).     .
       (, )   ,     ?
  ,  -      .

----------


## Vas"ka

. ,  ,        .
      - ?   .
!

----------


## efreytor

*Vas"ka*, 


> - ?


..



> .


  ?
*  1741* , 


> (, )   ,     ?


                ....   .           ...

    ...  ..

----------

efreytor,   "" .
  .
             ?

----------


## efreytor

> .
>              ?


     ....  :Embarrassment: 

 VII.1.  

 22.3.            


1.                              :

)        ,         ;

)     ;

*) ,               1 - 8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      "      4  9   "              ".*

129

----------

!

----------


## 1741

:
        .     2008  (    ).

----------


## 1741

.

----------


## .

, . 
.

----------

,        .         ,    46- ( )       ,     ?

----------


## .

46-

----------

> 46-


!

----------


## Toys_06

80 .   .

----------


## Vas"ka

*efreytor*,    #1375
*  ?!*
   ,       ,    - !
 ,      .        ,          ?
   ,         ,       .

----------

.  .         ,     ,  /        -11,       ?    )

----------

?

----------

.      : ,      .      ,          .                 .     ?

----------


## .

,       .

----------

(     )?    .

----------


## .

,  .

----------


## Pussy

. .
        ??       ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 17

,  .
       ,         ?        .
    80? )

----------


## .

,  ,  ,  ,          .    ,       .    ?    ?

----------


## stastop

( )    .            ,    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## colcom

.
   ,    ?

----------


## .

, 3-

----------

.     .        ?    :     ?

----------


## .

** , 47    ...                  :Frown:

----------

*.*, , 47 ...

----------


## .

. 80 .

----------


## grib7

"  "   ...
  8.10.09...    :
      30  2009 ,        (:  ) ,   ,     ,     1 - 8  2  6   2  11          ,            02  2009 , (: )    . 
	    703-04/599  06  2009 . 
	   ,       09  2009     ,     703-04/632  09  2009 ,   ,           -.
	    ,            1 - 8  2  6   2  11   27-,  .
	   ,    , ,    () ,            1 - 8  2  6   2  11    27-,  .
    ,        ,  ,         . 
	  ,       ,    . 25.1.   15.12.2001  167-      Ի.      ,   .      ,      ,           , ..          .      ,                 ()   ,       . "
  ???   ...

----------

-  6%    .
         4849.6 + 2424.8
    .
:

       ,       -,            (   50%    )?

        ,              ?

----------


## .

*grib7*,       



> (   50%    )?


 .

----------


## grib7

...  "": 




 31  2006 . N 192


 () 



( .      28.07.2008 N 224,
 23.07.2009 N 161)
.6.  ()         .        200 .  ,   -4-2,   ,   ,    200.
.8.  ,   ()    ,   (  ),         .  (),    ,    .
.10.         
.49.             ,         -4-1  -4-2    " ".
.50.            ,   (). *(???)* ()   ,       ,     -11.
   ...    -...? ( - - ???  - )    ""   , ,        ,  ,   ,     ,     1 - 8  2  6   2  11    27-        .   2  11  :      ,    1  ** ...  :  ,    ,       , (..   )
     ,      "",    ,   ? (   ... !)

----------


## .

,         ? 
         ,    .
        .    15.09.2009 .



> 6  2009 . N -7802/09
> 
> 
> 
> 
>             ..,   ..,  ..,         ..  23.06.2009              16.12.2008,       10.02.2009         08.04.2009   N 40-67742/08-129-301,  .
>       N 6       ( - )               .. (;  - ) 123  20      3  17    01.04.1996 N 27- "  ()      " ( -    , )      ,     ()      .
>       16.12.2008    (    14.01.2009    ).
>       10.02.2009       16.12.2008   .
> ...

----------

> *grib7*,       
>  .


      ?

----------


## .



----------


## grib7

> ""         ,         ,     - ,             .


-!   "   !!!!"
    .  06.04.2009 .:
... 2  1  6   15.12.2001 167       ,     *(  . .)*    ,       .
,  . 7   167 ,         .. ,   .  ,       ,       .
  3 . 1 . 8  27 ,      ,               .
   .1  27     ,   : ,   ..
    ,    ,                         .    ,  , ,    ,        :                 .
 .. 

    :

"

   65-1453/2009-2-34 



	     :
	  3  11    1  1996  N 27-          (: ):    -   (       )   ,   2  2.1  腻 
	 2  11 :      ,    1         ...  :  ,    ,       .   ,      ,       (  )  .
	 1   :  -  ,,    ,   ,         ,        ,     - ,             " :  ,     -  :  , ,  ,        ,                 "      "
	 ,      ,   ,       ..1 - 8, .2 . 6  , (      )         1,  10 :
	-       ()                    	        ; 
	-        ; 
	-       ; 
	-        	 	 	   	       5  7  	 	  	   ; 
	-   ,   2 - 5  2  6 	 	    ,     	  	  	   . 

  ,    2  10 :
	-             	         	  	 	            	 	          ( ),   	 	    ,   1 - 8  2  6  	        	     ; 
	-           	 	         ; 
	-   ,   2 - 5  2  6 	 	     ,      	   ,          	  	     . 

	         10,      .
	  ,                 ,       1 ,     (!)    .    , ,           ,       ,        .              .
	 , ,    020  3    ,        ,             .
	  ,   1  1996  N 27-         ,          ,       N 129- "                 .
	   ,          ,   ,     ,     1 - 8  2  6   2  11          , , ..        ,   ,   -   ,     ,   .
"

----------


## grib7

. 8   ... ...

----------


## .

*grib7*,   ,    ,   .
        ,      27-.      .              .

----------


## grib7

> *grib7*,   ,    ,   .
>         ,      27-.      .              .


          ,    (        ,           )        , ,       .
   :       (    )    ???????
 ,     ,       (). ..     (      ),         ,  : ,     !!!  ,               -4-1, -4-2  -11  ..,  :       ,      ,          ,   , !
,         ,    ,  :   ,      ?
  : "...,   ,     ,     1 - 8  2  6   2  11...",       ???  !      ! :     ,    ,   .
 ???     ,  ,      .

----------


## .

> ,


   .   27-    .11 .5,  ,   ,     ..      .       ,      ,    .



> ..     (      ),         ,


            129-.      ,        .     ,     ,   .     ,   .
         ?
,               .   . 



> ,               -4-1, -4-2  -11  .


      ? ?   .



> 1 - 8  2  6


 -

----------


## grib7

:         -  ()   ..(  - ),             ,      (     ),   ,        ,           ...   ,   ! 
 :     -   .

----------


## .

*grib7*,        .        ,    .
-

----------


## grib7

> -


     ,      ...


> ? ?   .


,            ...    ,    ...


> 129-.      ,        .     ,     ,   .     ,   .
>          ?
> ,               .   .


  ?      ...     ...
   ?     ,       (); 
       ,    ; : .2,4,5     08.08.2001 . N 129- "    .2 . 5 ,                         .
	   .4 . 5  ,    ""  2  ,          ,    ,               . 
	   .5 . 5              2   ,   ,    "" - "",              .
	   . 3.     167    15.12.2001       Ի, ,         ,          ,        .
	   . 1 . 25. **  ,    ,    ."
     ???     ?


> ,      ,    .


   : -  -,      ,   ...



> 27-    .11 .5,


    ,     ,    , . .7! 7.    ,    3  10 
              ,   , 
              5  5.1  .

----------


## grib7

> grib7,        .        ,    .
> -


 .  ...         ,       ,  ...   " "  "" ...    -   ,       -...  -     !!!        ,   ...

----------


## .

> ,


      .



> ?      ...     ...


  129-     .  ,      . .



> ,


 , ...      . 



> ???     ?


     .         ,      .          .          ,     .         ,           ,      .    .

       ,            .    ,       ,    - .   ** .    .

----------


## wega74ru

!!!
     ,  ,  .
        2008 .   .
1)     ,     01.11.2009      7.10.2009?   0?
2)     .  167-  19.12.2006?
    9 ? ?       /         ,      - 15%   ?
 , ..   .

----------


## .

1.     ?   :Embarrassment: 
2.     .       .
 9  .        ,

----------


## wega74ru

> 1.     ?  
> 2.     .       .
>  9  .        ,


     ?    ?

----------


## wega74ru

:   58  22.06.09              ?

----------


## .

,       :Embarrassment:    ,

----------

,       ,             ,        ,     ,     ,       ,   .

----------


## Feminka

?

----------

,   .

----------


## wega74ru

> ,   .


         .      ?

----------

?

----------


## Feminka

,        .

----------

:Redface: ,       ? )

----------


## Feminka

,   ,       .

----------

!!!
    ,     ,     ,        ?

----------


## Feminka

,   



> 


  :Wow:

----------

))      ))

----------


## grib7

> 129-     .  ,      . .


...    11+8...     ?  ?  : ,    ""  .     ? . .  -. .    -   ? (  ""):    ,   ,  ,       ,  ...  ,    , **     1    ()    ....  1  10 ,        ** :
  ....; ( )
     (),   *;* (  )
*;* (    .   - !)  .. , ... .
 2  10             .
,        ,    , ** ,          .
    !!! :  N 27,     , *      N 129*          , ..    -  (   )  .     .



> ,           ,


 ... : "...   .2 .11+.8...  27...",      ???    . . ...       . (  -   !)     ,     .    -   ( ""  "") 
    ?   . 4  5   129...          ...
 .

----------


## .

> :  N 27,     ,       N 129


       ,               :Wink: 



> ,        ,    ,     ,          .


    .             ,       .      .   .          ,      .



> . 4  5   129...          .


    -?   ,        ,     .       .
 :Wink:   ,    ,   .   ,   .   ,   .           ,       .            ,        -       .    .               .
    .             .
      ,     
   ,           ,          ,              :Embarrassment:

----------


## grib7

> -?   ,        ,     .       .


    .2 . 5  129,                  ** "...  : ",    ""  1   ""  2  
,       
   ,    
, **  
*    .*
(     23.12.2003 N 185-)"



> ,       .


  ???   - ,        .
   :   .   . : "   ?" : ".  ?" : "   !."  , :" ". :"   ." : "  ,    !,   ".
    :    "", ""  -  !

----------


## .

> "..


 .       ,      .        .          .



> - ,        .


  ?     !     .    ,     ,    ,        .
     ,    167-    ,      



> :


 -,         :Wink: 
     .

----------


## VaSeK777

!!!!                       .

                  ...

     ???????

----------


## .

.          ,       
      ,   100 ,        :Frown:

----------


## Alyonak

!
, ,      . ?

----------


## Alyonak

> !
> , ,      . ?


 46

----------


## .

,  .

----------

,             10  (       ,       ,  "     " - -  ) -   ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


 ...  ...       ..      ...        ..
   ...  ..

----------

, .

----------


## ()

21.09.09.   20.10.09   !

   ?        ?          .


.:   .   . 
  :  26001 (  ),       80.    (   2     ).


       !!

----------


## .

, ,

----------


## 29

:
 ()    2003 ,  ,        ,    (  1 , , 2005).
 .
:              7 ?           ,     ?    ,    ?   5-   ?   ?  ,           ?    ,             (-,  , )?

/  ,    (       -   !), ..     , ..    ,       ...  ?    ,    ?

----------

26001    (     )   -      46   ?
    )     ...

----------


## efreytor

*29*, 


> 7 ?


 



> 






> ,    ?


        ,      ,     100             .



> 5-   ?


..    ...             7   ...



> ...  ?


          ...           ...        ....

 :Wink:

----------


## 29

efreytor,  . =)
 , ,    .     -   ,  2*2.      - ,     -.    .     ,           ,     ,   ?
    "7   ".  ?

----------


## efreytor



----------


## 29

,     3  2007?      2003-2007     ?

----------


## .

.      ,

----------


## efreytor

*.*,     3  ?       ...  :Embarrassment:        ..

----------


## ()

? 

  ,    ,      ()       5      .      .

    ,      .
       .

----------


## 29

?       (,    )  .       2009  -          ?
.,   -   ,     ,     2003-2008 ?  -   ,      ?
     ,     2009 ,     ,   ?

----------


## .

* ()*,   . 
*29*,   .    . ,    .

----------


## 29

,  ,          -     2009    ,   ,   -  ?     - (6  9 )

----------


## .

100   .   -  ,   .

----------


## 29

:Smilie:   ,    -   
  -   ?       -     ?      - ,   .   3-, ,      ,   ,

----------


## Borm

2007,   ,   ,   ,   ...

    ,  , ...   ...
1   (?)    (    -      ?)
2    (    ,             ? )
3   80 (   ?    ?)
4   (  ?    ...  15  49?)

,     ... 
     . 
 ?          2,5 ?      ?     ?

  .   ,     ?         ?

----------


## efreytor

> 1   (?)    (    -      ?)


  ...    ..



> 2    (    ,             ? )


      ..



> 3   80 (   ?    ?)


  ..  


> ?


     ?...   2        ?

----------


## Jedai

,       ( 6)     ?

----------


## efreytor

> 


..   2009 ...


> ?


...    ...
       30   ...          ...
 .    ... ..

----------

!,,     46- ,  ,     ?      ?
   !

----------


## Koneko

!  ,  ...!
   2000.     3  ,   ,      3   .       ,   .
    .     ?
1.  ,     46.
2.      46  . 
? 
       ? ..        ,                ?
 !

----------


## Ego

> ,   .


      5

----------


## Koneko

> 5


  )))).   ,         ..((((

----------


## Koneko

,                   ? 
       ..,       ,     ...     ,  (((.

----------

> ?    .  , . 
> 
> "...     -  .     ."
> 
> Expert,         ,      .


        ?

----------


## .

.    ,  ?      ,

----------

[QUOTE=Expert;50606562]       . ..       ( ),     ,          (     ).

    :
   26001          .              .  !
   ,   ,       .

  ,          !


      26001  . (      ?)      -  .        . ?

----------


## .

:
1. ,   
2.   
3.   
    .
!!!

----------


## A kyda devatsya...

.
        ,   ?

      2004 ,         .            .            .         .
       ,        .           ,          .  
       ?
 .
 .

----------


## efreytor

> 2004 ,


  ?         ...

----------


## A kyda devatsya...

, .    01.11.04.

----------


## efreytor

*A kyda devatsya...*,       ..   ..  


> , .


    ...       ?
          ..


> ?


        ..       ..

----------


## A kyda devatsya...

, - . 
  -  ,        .(    ,      ,      7%.) 
-  ,           ,       ?
-                      2004  ,   ?

----------


## efreytor

> - ,         ,    ?


 ...   ...     ?         2004 ..  5      ?


> -               2004  ,   ?


*  ...   3 ...*

----------


## A kyda devatsya...

[QUOTE=efreytor;52450830]...     ?
... ...  ,   ,        ,    - ,    ,  ,  ,  ....

         2004 ..  5      ?

 ,   ...., , .   ..

----------


## efreytor

> .  ,   ,


     ...   ""     ...

----------


## A kyda devatsya...

efreytor,
   ,      .
 .

----------


## annv

!    ,    -., ,           ,  ,    20   30 ?  ,       ?

----------


## efreytor

5

----------


## annv

! ,  ?

----------


## hiker

> 5


,   -      :Smilie:      ,       ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,   -


 ..      3-

----------


## efreytor

229.  
3.    ,    227  ,  ()  ,    228  ,      **                    .
 227.        .     ,        
1.            :

1)  ,              , -   ,     ;

 ... 30 ...        ...    30   ..

----------


## hiker

> ..      3-


   ?    -   30 ,        5 .

----------


## efreytor

> -   30 ,        5 .


         5 ...    ... 119    :Wink: 



> ?


30

----------


## mferkel

....  ...       2004 ...  ...    ...    ...      ...      ( -  )...      . !!1

----------

!  !     2006 , ˨  .    ,   ,   .  ,    ,    .     ר   .  :  ,     ? (                 ,      ר?)      2009    ,   Ҩ  (  )    4      ?

----------


## efreytor

*mferkel*, 


> ( -  )


...    !
** , 


> ,


  ..


> 


 ..   ..



> ?


 ....         ..** ,    ...

----------


## A kyda devatsya...

!
     ,   ....

1.              -   .   .
2.          ,           . ,          . 

           ?
      ? 

        , ..      ,  , ,    ???    ...

----------


## efreytor

> ?


         ..



> 1.              -   .   .


 



> ?


           (/)



> 2.          ,           . ,          .


       ...           *        (  )*



> ?


            ...         ...         ...      / 



> , ..      ,  , ,    ???    ...


**(,,)   ...

----------


## A kyda devatsya...

,        ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,        ?

----------


## A kyda devatsya...

.
, ,      ,         - 15.09.09?  \. .10 . 346.29     ? ..      3      ?
    31.07.09.  - ?

----------


## efreytor

> 31.07.09.  - ?


...   ..


> ..      3      ?


 ..

----------


## A kyda devatsya...

...
   2     ?      ...(  )    0.5.        .,     3- ?

----------


## efreytor

> 2    ?


      2        ...
.  1800(  )  1.148  0.5  15% =   ..

----------


## sv72

, , . 
  : .   - ,   -.   .
          .            (3-6 ),    .
      . ?
     -  ,  , ,            ?

----------


## Andyko

,   .

----------


## sv72

-        ,   3- 6      ? 
     ,       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## efreytor

> . ?


..  ..             ...        ...         ...   ..

----------


## sv72

efreytor
   .     :Frown: 
 ,      , -,

----------


## efreytor

> ,      , -,


?             ...      ...

----------


## sv72

,    ...  :Cool: 
     -  .

----------


## efreytor

> ,    ...


     ...  ..

----------

.        ,    , ,     . ,         ,     .        .    ,    -   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## GoldenRay

...
[QUOTE=Expert;50611638]           (  ,    ). [QUOTE]

  . --6% .    ,        (  20 ).
 ,       2  ,   "    ,    2 ".
,      ,        26001.    ..   ?
  ,     Expert' =)

----------


## Ego

:    + 5 
   -     =

----------


## efreytor

> ,


+  3-5    ...        ...       ...

----------


## Winx

, , -!!!     ,     2.5,             ???

----------


## .

.    .

----------


## alexsnz

!

  .

     (  . ,      ).   .

     ,        ,     ,     .

  ?         .

 ,        ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?

----------


## alexsnz

> 


!

       ,  ,     "       " .229  .

----------


## efreytor

*alexsnz*, 


> "       " .229


.       ...    30 ..         ..

----------


## 1

!
   ""       ?
       ,   ..
.

----------


## efreytor

...



> ..


 ..

----------


## alexsnz

> *alexsnz*, .       ...    30 ..         ..


    ,         ?

----------

!       (6%),   -    ,           ,   ;         (   )      ,          .    ,      (       ,        ) -    .     ,    ?

----------


## efreytor

> .


          ...
          ..    1  ..        1 ..

----------


## efreytor

> ,        ?


    1 ...    ...    30 ..

----------

> ...
>           ..    1  ..        1 ..


  !    ,    ,     ,  "       ,   -   ",    ..

----------

!
  ,  /    .       .
   ,   ,   ""       ?
             ?
.

----------


## efreytor

> ?


, 


> ,   ,   ""


   ""   /

----------

> ,    ""   /


  .      ,        /?

----------


## efreytor

..             ..

----------


## Koneko

,    ......
   46 ,   .       ,      ,      ,    ....  . :     ,   5  10 ,   .   ,    ,         ,            .  :yes:

----------


## efreytor

> :     ,   5  10 ,   .


      ""?  :Big Grin: 


> ....

----------


## Koneko

> ""?


  ,   ,    ,       ,   ,    ,    .     , ..       10   .
     ,  . 
   ,     ,  .....    ,   ...

----------

2003 ,   2004  .      ,     .
 2006    . 
 2009               ++      2003  2008,     .
 ""  ,       ,   .
     .   .

----------


## kreker

!        .
 :         .   2000 .    .           ,    (  ,        ).           .    ,     ,           ...
1.      2009 .,   11         .
2.    2009. 
3.  .       .
, ,          ,   2009     - , -         ?        ?...
,   ,  ,           ,    *?
  .   ,     .   ,    ,   ?

----------


## .

2.      
3.        



> ,   ,  ,           ,    *?


   52         ?  ?   :Frown: 



> ,     .


  ?     ?

----------


## Vitalija

,    :      ,     2005,    ,   ,      ,       .             -   ?  .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Vitalija

(    ),    ?    ,     ,      .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

*Vitalija*,         (      )?       ?

----------


## Vitalija

.        ?     , , .

----------


## kreker

> 2.      
> 3.


     -    ,      ,  .    ?



> 52         ?  ?  
>   ?     ?


     ,   52  .   ,       . 
  ... ,       .             . ,    , ,  , -  -  ?

 , ,    ,   ,   ?      ?

----------


## .

> ?


  .    ,    ?      ,       3    ?      12       ?    24  ,       .       , 14    



> -    ,


 .

----------


## Vitalija

,  !

----------


## Sha_de

!
 ,   ,       ,   .    ,    ,  .,    .,             ,     (   ,         ,      ,   ).     ,    ?      ?
,

----------


## efreytor

> ,


   ?


> ?

----------


## kreker

! ,  , , ,            - ?

----------


## efreytor

> 


     ...         .....        , 3 ..     26001,  , ,         ... 5  ,  ,.        ,  ..       ..

----------


## 22

,    (   ),    .        ? .

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## kreker

> ...         .....        , 3 ..     26001,  , ,         ... 5  ,  ,.        ,  ..       ..


  2    ?   ..(     -  -   .        -         .



> ,    (   ),    .        ? .


, ,       ?    ,      ...

----------


## efreytor

> 


     ...    ..


> , ,       ?


       80    26001

----------


## tata404

> .
> , ,      ,         - 15.09.09?  \. .10 . 346.29     ? ..      3      ?
>     31.07.09.  - ?


     15 ,   1 ,      (     ).

----------


## kreker

> ...    ..       80    26001


   ! )   ,     ,    -.   ,     ,         .
,      ,          ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## kreker

> .


,  ...      .   ,    ,        .

----------


## .

,

----------


## kreker

> ,


     ..)

   :           ,     ,     ?       - ?

----------


## efreytor

,  ,  /.

----------

26001    ,          ,  18,06,1997   21,06,2004 (  ),       ?

----------

> 26001    ,          ,  18,06,1997   21,06,2004 (  ),       ?

----------


## kreker

> ,  ,  /.


    . 
   ,     (    ),     (  ),        ?      : , ?
,            ,       ,     ...

----------


## efreytor

?        ?

----------


## deftong

,

  2009.             ,     2004.  ,          . ,     2007.

             "       "?   ,    ,       ,     ?        :      ?

----------


## efreytor

> 


  24001,    ,  .



> :      ?


  ,    .
       ,      , 31 .

----------


## kreker

> ?        ?


 .    .   ,        .     -    .

----------


## pincod

!!!         .     ?

----------


## efreytor

*pincod*, ...             ...    .

----------


## pincod

:yes:  !!!       ))  !!!    26001?   ?     ?

----------


## efreytor

24001

----------


## pincod

?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


  :yes:

----------


## pincod

:Smilie:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:  ::nyear::

----------


## deftong

> ,    .
>        ,      , 31 .


.       .                  .    ,    (   )           ?

          (1.   . 2.   . 3.            )?

----------


## pincod

24001  10    ))    ?          26001   .    . ?

----------


## efreytor

,  .


> . ?


      .

----------


## efreytor

> (1.   . 2.   . 3.            )?


... .

----------


## Mareck

. 
  6%
   . ,      .
    ,     . 
-          ,          ?        .
- ,                .
!

----------


## efreytor

> -


 ?



> ,      .


?      ...       ..



> - ,               .


.

----------

> ?
> ?      ...       ..
> .


Ѩ -        ,    1 ,          .           ...

,  ,  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> 


  ?  ?  ?


> .


 ?           ...


> ...


  ...


> 


  :Big Grin: 
         ...     30 ...       ..      ..

----------


## Mareck

,     .
    10 ,   12 , 
  18      ?    .  :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> 10 ,   12 ,


  ..



> 18      ?


       ...



> ,     .


      ...

----------


## Mareck

- ,     ,   . 
-    ,   ,     .
-      20      ,   ...    ,       ,      .

----------

> *pincod*, ...             ...    .


      ?

----------


## efreytor

> **


.

----------


## --

.           .              ?

----------


## Feminka

**   .

----------


## --



----------


## efreytor

*--*,         10    ?  :Frown:   :Frown: 



> ?


 .       .

----------


## Mareck

> . 
>   6%
>    . ,      .
>     ,     . 
> -          ,          ?        .
> - ,                .
> !


  -  -  ,     ,    ,     (         ,        5 . ).
       5    .
       ,           ,      (     ).
   ,      ,        "".
 ,  ,            .     .
   ,    ,   ,      .

----------


## efreytor

> 5    .

----------


## --

*efreytor*  :Frown:           .

----------

-   ,   ,   .        ,    118 ..       .  ""   ?            +

----------


## Andyko

**,      ,

----------


## efreytor

*--*, 


> .


?        3 - ...    5 .



> 


      ...24001+    +26001+ 80 +   ...

----------

,      46-   ,           (,    )      ?

----------


## efreytor

..  .. .

----------


## __

, -       ,   ?     ,        ,    ,   ,     . -   ,   ,    ?  ,    .

----------


## .

*__*,   ,      .   ,      . 
        .     .       .          .

----------


## 69

!
   .   ,  "" , .      .
,         ,  ?

----------


## .

???  ...

----------


## kreker

,         ,           ?  ,   - ,           ? ,   ,     -     ?

----------


## .

> ?


 .      ?   ,    ? 
         .      , ..     .

----------


## efreytor

> ?


 ... ""    ..    (    )    ..




> ,   - ,           ?


        ...     ...( )  .....           ...    ..


> ?


           ...        ...       ... 1-10  ...  .

----------


## kreker

> .      ?   ,    ? 
>          .      , ..     .





> ... ""    ..    (    )    ..
> 
>         ...     ...( )  .....           ...    ..           ...        ...       ... 1-10  ...  .


         :
1.   
2.        
3. ,      
4.      .   ,     .
5.        .          
6.      ,   .

-  .

----------


## efreytor

> 5.        .


       ...,   ,        ...         ""

----------


## kreker

> ...,   ,        ...         ""


 ... ,    31  -     ,   31   ?      ?... 
       .



> 1. ,   
> 2.   
> 3.

----------


## efreytor

> ... ,    31  -     ,   31   ?      ?...


...                ...    31         30-31 ....
          .
      ...              ..   .      ,         .

----------


## vrom

> ,  ,  /.


    -      . 

       (      , ..  ).       20 .

    ? 

     3   ,    ,           6%,       ,   ? 
       13%  ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


      ?

----------


## vrom

> ?


  ,   ,  ...

----------


## efreytor

> 


    ...    .... ...  ..  :yes:      20 ...    ))       20     ...     ...    ...   .

----------


## vrom

> ...    .... ...  ..      20 ...    ))       20     ...     ...    ...   .


   (  )       46-  24  25 ,       ?

----------


## efreytor

24-25      ..  24...



> 2.           **  .1.                  .


           .   



....)))

----------


## kreker

> ...                ...    31         30-31 ....
>           .
>       ...              ..   .      ,         .


.  ,     .    .. "  ",  ..  :Frown: 
     .      ,        "". 
       " "  -.    ,      .     ,      .
,      ,         ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,      ,         ?


    ?    ...        .. ...     -   ...   ,        .

----------


## kreker

> ?    ...        .. ...     -   ...   ,        .


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=91680&page=3  ,    ,    ?

----------


## efreytor

...  2009       31 ..   ....

----------


## natpol

2010     ? 
  ,      ,           . 
 ,      ?

----------


## .

.
 -          .        .
     129-

----------


## natpol

> .


*.*,      ,     ?    .       . (      ).

----------


## .

> .


  - .   129-     



> ,               *1 - 8  2  6   2  11*   "  ()      "      4  9   "              ".

----------


## vrom

,    "...  -"          .
       .
     ?         ?

----------


## .

, .       ,

----------

-!
 .   55 , ,             (...).
    3 .         ?    ,    ?     ?      ,,   ,  -   . 
!   ,  100 %

----------


## mferkel

27/10/09           ...      ...  ...?

----------


## efreytor

> ...?


 ..

----------


## mferkel

...       ,     ....    ,       ...        ...

----------

30 .    .   13%.   /.
     ,  6%.   ?

     ,           ?       ?    /.
     ..  (((
   .

----------


## efreytor

> /.


  ?



> ?


   ...      .



> ,           ?


 30 



> ?


 ...      ..



> /.


         /      


> ..  (((
>    .


    ..

----------

.
     ., /.

----------


## efreytor

**,   .       ?        /..

----------

..     . .   .

----------


## efreytor

**,    ...     /...    .

----------

/..    ..

----------

!

1   ,         .   .  .      .

:
            ?

   ,     , ,  606 ,  ,         ,  ,       .   ?

    ?  ,    ?   ?

!

----------

6%         ?

----------


## Drol

.                  !?  2   .           ?

----------


## .

.         -

----------


## Drol

> .         -



 !!!

----------


## RRR39

,   ,      .    ,      . 
  ""  22.3  129      :

,               1 - 8  2  6   2  11
..            ,  ,     .
   :    ?      ?

----------

[QUOTE=;52536097] -!
 .   55 , ,             (...).
  ,    ? 


      .
     .  - " ".
    .
   46 .

----------


## .

> ,   ,      .


  .        



> 


  ?  ?  - .     ,    ,

----------

,      ,             ... ,       .       ?

----------

?  ?  - .     ,    ,   [/QUOTE]

             .

----------

> .        
>   ?  ?  - .     ,    ,


        ( 1632),          . 

:      .

----------

, ,        .
   .    ,         ?

----------

> , ,        .
>    .    ,         ?


    ...,   .  ,     10.

----------


## natpol

> .


         .  ,  ,          , ..      46-?

----------


## shaimova

,     ,     4      -.     ?        ?

----------


## .

> ( 1632)


  -  ?   ,    ?       ?  :Wink:  
*shaimova*, ,     ,

----------


## shaimova

.,   . ,   -   :Smilie:

----------

[QUOTE=.;52544948] -  ?   ,    ?       ?  :Wink:  


      2 . ,  ,      55    , ..   . 
    :     2009. 1, 2,  4 -,   .  3   85 .          ,       .      (      )  .    ,       .   ,   ?      ,        ,    -?  ?

----------


## z

?
    ,     ..               600..  :Frown: 

p.s.     .  :Smilie:

----------

[QUOTE=z;52545187]         ?
      46 , .  .
   , 0, 5

----------

,  ,            -?
   .

 10  ,      ,    !
        26001.

----------


## .

15- .          
     25- ,      15-

----------


## -

!
  6%  


       .

  070   :

 . 001 = ""1"": . 050 - (. 260 - . 280),  . 260 - . 280 - . 050 < 0

050 = 13978
260 = 21252
280 = 7274

    ""  "0".

 4-    .
  9           .


  ?

----------


## GoldenRay

.    :
  97   5  (  )
   .
*   896,85* . 
* 97*   , * 993.85*

  ( ):

  662.69 
  331.35
* ,   994,04!*

 19  ,    .       ,   ,  ,      97    .

    -11? ,   ,   ?
       19 ?! =(

----------

> .


    .
          ,    ,   ,       .
  ,     .

----------

!  :    ,     ,    -  .  2009.   .,     .  .      3-,          2010.?    ?

----------

> 15- .          
>      25- ,      15-


      25-.

-      ? 25  15? 

   -    ((

----------


## Sliderx

!
      (,   ,  )  .
, ,      ,      2006 ,     ?

----------


## mferkel

... ...   !!!...      (  -  )..    ... ,                 ...    ...      ...

----------


## .

*Sliderx*,     .    



> ..


 ?

----------

,  !

,   25  15 ? 
 25 . 
     15 ...

----------


## ,

!  :    ,     ,    -  .  .  ,  .   2009.   .,     .  .    3- ?          2010.?       ?      ?

----------


## ,

!  ,     ,      ?    ,  .   :
1.     26001, . ,  1- !
2.      .
3.      80 .
       3-4 .     ? -  .

----------

> !  ,     ,      ?    ,  .   :
> 1.     26001, . ,  1- !
> 2.      .
> 3.      80 .
>        3-4 .     ? -  .


   26001   4- . 2     2  .      4 ,     .

----------


## ,

!            1- !  ?   ?

----------

> *Sliderx*,     .    
>  ?


 ... ?

----------


## Ego

> !            1- !  ?   ?


 ""

----------

.   ,         . :        , ..  2010 ?

----------


## .

.     ,         15

----------


## aleksandrochka

,    ,     ,    ,     ,            ?   ,              .  ?

----------


## .

,

----------

! 
 ,            2009.     ...

        ?      ?          .
     ,    2010     2009.

  ?

----------


## .

,

----------

,                10       ,                           ? ?

----------

,     .        .  ,   ?

----------


## .

.  .

----------

!

----------

,  .  ,    ,   ,      .

----------

2009   ,    ,   ,   .     .               ?

----------


## .

.    .

----------

!

----------

> ...        ...       ...     24001...    ...


, ,      2 ?             5000      ( )?    .

----------


## .

.4.5

----------

> .4.5


 ..
 , -              ?  ,      .2  :
 "2.     ,   1  ,       ."
        ,           .   ?   ,    !

----------


## .

,     .
     ,

----------

/,  ,          ,    16  2009     .    ,      7274,40.   2      ??? 
 ,    ,       ,  ?!
    !

----------


## .

> 7274,40


   .     1  +  15  
     31 .    ,       ,      ,   .
  ,

----------

:
  16  2009,   .
  :
   26001   
     2009 
       2009 

 :
   80

     :    +    80 +    26001 

 :
1.      ?
2.         2010  ?(          15  2010 .)
3.     2010  ?
4.      2011         1  15  2010 ?

----------


## .

1. 
2. .    .
3. .     ,     .    12003   
4.    ,

----------

> 4.    ,


    ? 
     1152017    2009      2009
      2010  ..?

----------

!

----------


## .

> 2010  ..?


 2010

----------

(    - ,   , ), 15    .        :
1.        ?
2.          ?
3. ,  :       30 ,          5 (?) ?  5 ,        ?
4.      /?

 -  ,     30 ?  ,  ,       =\

----------


## Buzz

> :
>   16  2009,   .
>   :
> <...>
>        2009 
> 
>  :
> <...>
> 
> ...





> 2. .    .


     .

 ,         ,       2010 :
1.    ,              *2009* ? ..   ++ -  ,      2010     ** ?
2.  .   ,      , ** ,   , **  ** .     ?

----------

, 24.12.2009            ,    28.12.09  .  ,       46,   5-        .        ,         .    ,    ,              ?

----------


## sviper

,    ,  .
     ?
     (      /).

----------


## dmissa

http://xmages.net/show.php/868583_pfz.jpg.html
   ,         46 ,            ++.   .
  ?

----------

> (    - ,   , ), 15    .        :
> 1.        ?
> 2.          ?
> 3. ,  :       30 ,          5 (?) ?  5 ,        ?
> 4.      /?
> 
>  -  ,     30 ?  ,  ,       =\


          -       30 ?

----------


## ipnick

.   20- . 
,         (          =  , , 6%, ,     ). 

,       (       )?

            ,     (140     ),     1,5 .   ,   ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,

----------

,      2009 ,  ?




> 2.          ?
> 3. ,  :       30 ,          5 (?) ?  5 ,        ?


 .

 -  ,     30 ?[/QUOTE]

   ""   .

----------


## ayrat9

: ,    ,   . !           ,  (!)    46- .        46-  .
             ? -       ?

----------

.    .  .

----------


## ayrat9

?
,   6 ()     ,  ,  2    ,  2          " -,    (  )   ".
  21 ,   : "  !   ,        46-..."

    , -     ?

----------

, .         .   :
http://maps.yandex.ru/?text=%20

----------

,  , ,   :

, ,        ()?

  182 108 07010 01 1000 110        ,      , ,      ,           .

 ,   ?

----------


## -7

,    .       ,   ,      ,   2005 .      ,    ,   -  " "   .   ,      - ,  , .    ?   ?      ??  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,  , ,   :
> 
> , ,        ()?
> 
>   182 108 07010 01 1000 110        ,      , ,      ,           .
> 
>  ,   ?


        ,    .

----------

> ,    .       ,   ,      ,   2005 .      ,    ,   -  " "   .   ,      - ,  , .    ?   ?      ??


  ,    ,   ,       .

----------


## .

*-7*,         15-.     ,       ,    .      ?         
     .          ,

----------


## -7

*.*, .     .   :Big Grin:

----------

57 ,      ,     46,        ,     30.12.2009,      30  5 ?     2010 ,            5 ,     ?   ,        ,         ,  ?       ,    (       ,   , ).

----------


## .

> 


      ,  - ?   :Embarrassment: 



> ,


  ,    ,    -

----------

! 
,   2007,  ,     2007  2009 (,  - , - )   .      .      ?     -    ,     ,   ( ),   ,    ?

----------


## z

> ! 
> ,   2007,  ,     2007  2009 (,  - , - )   .      .      ?     -    ,     ,   ( ),   ,    ?


    ..     +  ,            .

----------


## staff26

, !!!

:

  .
    (  ,  ).
  ,    3-        ,   (    ).

:

        (,   ,   )?
         ,      ?
     ?

    :



> 1.   (         )            50  (.3  14.25 );
> 2.       ,             (. 1 . 4.5  );
>           :
> 1.        .
> 1.  ,   ,       ,    . (,                ).    ,               (. 2 . 4.5 )
> 1.           - . (             ).     ( ),              .
>  :              (   ).
>    ,         .      ?

----------

> ,       (       )?


   ,        .  .      :Smilie:     -

----------

,

----------


## markva

!
     2010? -.,     ,    . ,      ,     (   ), ,    ...
    !!!!!!!!!? :Hmm:

----------

> ,


  46

----------


## .

> (,   ,   )?


     ,      .



> . ,      ,


  - ,    .     .       .

----------


## markva

.      ,    :
1)  .,
2)    .,
3)  -,
4)  ,
5) + .
  2  3   .
 -    ?!!!!

----------


## .

3  2010    ,        ,    .2        ?
-  5  .

----------

,       ,        (  -   11  2006 .  041934/2006(21247-7519)).         (   )     :
                           26001 (. 2     19  2002 .  439). 

               ,         .                .  ,       ,       (   ). ,                     (  -   27  2005 .  4311412/20059371).
     (. 8.1 . 1 . 333.33  ). 

 1  2006 .                 20             ,     80 . (20%  400 .).

    ,              .

      (. 9   8  2001 .  129-).   (   )       .                        ,     .    .      ,           .

                      .       ,           .       .        .

                            65001 (. 5     19  2002 .  439).          .

              ()         .       ,     .      .

,         .   ?

          ,     (. 5 . 84  ).  ,               ,         .                .


  ,       .

----------

> ,  , ,   :
> 
> , ,        ()?
> 
>   182 108 07010 01 1000 110        ,      , ,      ,           .
> 
>  ,   ?


  182 108 07010 01 1000 110        ,      , ,      ,           ; 

-     1    , . 705
-  40101810800000010041
-  044583001
-      -   46  .  
7733506810/773301001
-    .  (   46  . ) 
-      45283593000

 46  .

----------


## .

**,  ,        ,

----------

,                 ,    10 ,      ,    46 ,    "     ?"         ,            ,         ,          .      ,  .    ,  ,     .

----------

,  ,   2007    ,     .    ,    ,    ,           ?

----------

?         .

----------

,     ,      .  11.01.2010,  ,  .

----------


## Step48

2009         .       31.01.10,    ,  .   .     ...

----------


## .



----------


## Step48

!  .        ?         .   ...     ...( )

----------


## .



----------


## vrom

28.12.2009,      .
 .
    14.01.2010,       .

:

1)           ? 
   01  2010 , . http://regforum.ru/showthread.php?t=25858 

2)    ,        2009     ?

----------


## .

1.  .    ,    
2.

----------


## Step48

,             .           (     ,    ...    )       ...      ?

----------


## .

*Step48*,       .  -  -     (    )      ,   ,

----------


## Step48

.   .

----------


## Step48

.         , ,   .      5000     .   . ׸   ....?     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Step48

.   .            ( )      ...

----------


## .



----------


## Step48

.     ?

----------


## Step48

.         ?

----------


## .

,   .
   29 .

----------


## Step48

...      (     )

----------


## Andyko



----------

.

      99.     2004.  2004.   .     ,      .     .

  ,      .        ,  .    .         .      ,     .

  ,       ,    .

----------


## Andyko

> 


    ?

----------

> ?


  ,         .   ?.

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


      ,     .

----------


## -13

.   .    ,     ,   ?  ,  , .       ,     ,     . 
    ,           .

----------

> .   .    ,     ,   ?  ,  , .       ,     ,     . 
>     ,           .


    ,       .    .   20     .

----------


## -13

> 20     .


,      ,      ?      ,      ,   .

----------

-  !  !      2003 .     . ,    .  2005    , ,      .   ...  ,    ,    .  ?    ()?     ,    ,     ,     ,   !!!!

----------


## .

> ,      ,      ?


 
**,
..    ,          ?
    ,  .

----------

,   ,   ...

----------


## myhp

!
    . 
 .     46 ,     - 20 .
  :
1.        
2.       ( )

----------


## matilda04

26001,     .      ,       .   ,  ,       ,     (  ),        . 
     :          (26001)           ?

----------


## Expert

> ,       .


    .       ?!      ?!
     ,   .

----------

-          ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> 1.


  46-
*matilda04*,       .     -  ,       .
,

----------


## matilda04

!     "  "

----------


## markva

-,         ( -),   ,     ?
  !!!

----------


## markva

,     ,   ,     ?

----------


## .

> -,         ( -)


   ?   -? 
    .

----------


## ipnick

> 46-
> *matilda04* ,


   ?

----------


## Ca

*markva,* 

 :Smilie: 

http://service.nalog.ru:8080/

----------


## ipnick

> http://service.nalog.ru:8080/


          .    :

      ,      , ,      ,       (18210807010011000110)

----------


## .



----------


## ipnick

.  0 . ,    ?

----------


## .

-        .     
       160

----------


## ipnick

> 160


,   800!  ,  400 9   ) * 2. 
    nalog.ru ?   .

----------


## .

.

----------


## markva

> ?   -? 
>     .


 - .    .       ,15  17 ?

----------


## .

15-    17-,    25-.

----------


## markva

> 15-    17-,    25-.


  :Confused:  15,17,25   ...
   .     .
   15 ,    17(, -).     25???
  3 :
1)     ?
2)    ?
3)      ?
  ,       !

----------


## .

25- ,     15- . 15-  ,     ,   .
      15- .
     ,  .           ,

----------


## markva

> 25- ,     15- . 15-  ,     ,   .
>       15- .
>      ,  .           ,


     15 ?
.   !!!!!!!!

----------


## markva

.,   -   !
        ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## markva

-6%

----------


## .

.  ,

----------


## markva

?

----------


## .

2010

----------


## markva

, ?

----------

! ,  - ,  ,         :
  2009     ( ),      (   -  ).   .     .
               ,   .
  :   ? 1)   ,     
2)       )
3)  
4) 
5)    , ,   
?
  - 1)   ,       
2)    ,

----------


## .

2)     



> ,


 .        



> ,

----------

[/QUOTE]
    ,   ?  ?

----------


## .

?      ,

----------

(  )?
      ?
 ,     ? (   )

----------


## .

5     .
    ,      .

----------

..,  !
    ,  
 :      (   31     )?          ?
   , , ,     ( )!
  5 ?     ,      ?
     5  ,     ,  ?

----------


## .

.   .    - ,     ,   



> 5 ?


      ,     ,    .  -       
   2009  ?

----------

2009 
  -  ?
   ?

----------


## .

2009     2010 .    2009 ,       2009 ,       .
      ,    ,   ,  ,

----------

-        ,      ()?

----------


## .

,

----------

3   2009  (..   )  1   2010. ?

   ,  .

----------


## .

2009  - 3   , 3-  .  2010  3-    1

----------

,   3     ?

----------


## .

.     3  ,

----------

,  .      (   )

----------


## .

,

----------


## olgasel

2009 .        -11?

----------

.     .     2008.   , -        ,    ,     .   :  ,     , ..      . - -    ?      ,      ? ,    ....(((((((

----------


## .

*olgasel*,  .       ,   . 

**,        .    .    ,

----------


## oolex

!     12 ,      2010 .            7  . -   .      .     -      ? 
p.s.   \  2009.   .

----------


## .

.               .

----------


## oolex

-  ?!        ,   ?!

----------

:Smilie: ))

----------


## .

> -  ?


  ,    ,   ,   . 
    2 .        ,         ,       :Smilie:

----------

,     ?    ?

----------

.,   ,   , ..          ,   ,     28.01.2010, 14:13  . 59       ,  "     ".     ???    ,    ,     ,      ,    ,   .

----------


## leonbn

!
   .   18 ,    (26001)   15-,         ?

----------


## .

!
    - :        (, 6%)  ,      .     -   .       . ,  ,     ?

----------


## 007

.
 ,  ,        ...
          ,
          ?
 .

----------


## .

.

----------


## 007

> .


     ,       ?

----------


## leonbn

*.*
   :



> .   18 ,    (26001)   15-,         ?

----------

> ,       ?


         ?

----------


## 007

> ,       ?


        ?

----------


## .

*leonbn*,          .         ,          :Frown:

----------


## .

* 007*,

----------


## 007

> * 007*,


))))))))) ...

----------

> .    ,    .            .    ,   .
>        .


   :
   2005   . , ,      ,   ,      -   .    .   2006      .      2008       , .
   2009   (  ?) . 
. 
1.       .   (         ?)
2.     ?     ,    (    ?)
3.       ( )       ?

----------

12-2-3   ???

----------


## .



----------


## olgasel

[QUOTE=.;52612914]*olgasel*,  .       ,   . 

  ,   .      2009 ,         -11  2009 ?

----------

> ?
>     ,     ..               600.. 
> 
> p.s.     .



   10

----------


## natpol

> 600.


z, , ,      -       ???

----------


## .

> -11  2009 ?


 .

----------


## .

!      .  :

     ,    ,    .   ,     ,    .

    (  )        ?          3 , ,     ?  ,       ?
  !!!

----------


## .

.

----------


## .

:

1.     - ,   " "?

2.   ,  ,  ,   "     ".         ,       .   ?

,   !

----------


## .

,  , :

3.    (00 ) ,    (866 ),     ,     (150 .). ..,     ,        , ..,     150 . ( 030    2010 ,      ). ?          ? ( 060   ).  , ! (       )

----------

.    .        /.   -             ,  /    .   ,        ?   ,     ,    .    /...

----------


## -7

> ,        ?


 **   .

----------

!
, ,            2009 ?   .  ,    ???

----------


## .

100    .      
       ,

----------

(       2009 )
       2009 .    2  2010?
    ,            ?

----------


## .

> 2  2010?


 



> ,            ?

----------

1999.  2004  ,  2009   .  2008.       /,       . ,     .    (    )  .    .  120      ,    .           "      ",        (40 . )   2008.         2009  + 6%.     1/4 ,     ,        ..  ,    -,     20,      .       -   6%
 .
          "  --...     4-  2009".   ,  -    ,  40  (   40000)  10000    .        500     ,     12 .    (),   -         ,   ,   .
     , ,     .
     ,    .. -     ,       ,     ,   ,       -  .

     :
1.            2008.   .
2.           2 .( )
3.   /,        .  
4.  ,      .

          .

----------


## .

> ,  -    ,  40  (   40000)


     !        100  (      100 ,   4330),           .
        .   ,    ,          
  -     .          .
      (   ,     ,     ?),            .

----------

,       10000.

----------

,      ?

----------


## .



----------


## vrom

:

      2009 (    ).

        ( -11)  2009 ?
(       2009      ,   ,     2009 )

----------


## .

.

----------

!
1.    (       ,  ,              ):
     26001,   (..  ),     -  ( )     .    :  ( ) - 3,    - .  :  - 2,    - 1.
  ,      ,          26001, .. ,   - 4 ,        1.
    , ,  !
 ,    ,      ?
     ?

2.    :
  ,     .      46    (  24,     )?  2009    ? ( 2009   ,     2007  ,      )
3.    :  ,     ,     2  2007, 2, 3  4 . 2008 .  ,      3, 4 . 2007  1- 2008-,   ,  :          ?
 !

----------


## .

2.     .       
3.   ,    .

----------

.,    .   2010-     ?
         26001?

----------


## .

> 2010-     ?

----------



----------


## DDA

-   2004      ,          ( )   - .(   -       )
1.     ?
2.      1.2.3.4.?
3.  3   ?
 2007

----------


## .

*DDA*,     !
   .   ,      2007

----------


## aidx

.     ,  . 

    2007 . /c  ,   ,     ,   (   )  ( 2007, 2008,  2009). 

   ,      -  : 

1.         .
2.  . 80 .   .
3.             (1      , .   2007      -   12 ,  100 . *12=1200 .).
4.  -    2009 - 7200 .  2010 -     -  3000 . 

? 

  -             (      ),            ? 

       ?   :Frown: 

    .

----------


## aidx

(((

----------


## .

> 2.  . 80 .   .


  160



> (1      , .   2007      -   12 ,  100 . *12=1200 .).


   ,     180    .



> -    2009 - 7200 .  2010 -     -  3000 .


     ,     .     .
 ,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 80

. :          -       ,              .    ,     ,        ,       .    ,   ..     .. ,               ?           ?       ,         - " "   ?          ?

----------

,    .    ....            .        -.       ...     - .  .  .      ,    .       46     . (   ).
  ,  ,      ?  ,

----------


## .

> ?


   .
**,        ?  ,

----------

> 160
>    ,     180    .
>      ,     .     .
>  ,      ?


  - , .   -           12  +    4-  2009  (     )? 

  -     ,        7200   . 

     -         !?!?!?     !!! 

          ? 

     ?       , ,       .???

----------


## aidx

> 160
>    ,     180    .
>      ,     .     .
>  ,      ?


  - , .   -           12  +    4-  2009  (     )? 

  -     ,        7200   . 

     -         !?!?!?     !!! 

          ? 

     ?       , ,       .???

----------


## natpol

,   ,    "",    .        .     ?             ?
   ,   5 .

----------


## .

> -           12  +    4-  2009  (     )?






> -         !?!?!?     !!!


 -        ,    .



> ?


      .     ,      129-  



> ,   ,    ""


      2005 ,   ?

----------


## natpol

> 2005 ,   ?


   ,      2004   !        2004,     2009    .   ?

----------


## .

,    ,

----------


## natpol

> ,    ,


  ,    ,   ,   ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## natpol

> ?


*.*,     ?      ,    .    .
    ? 
    ""        ,     3 ,  ?

----------


## .

> .,     ?


 ,     -        .       ,   ,      .

----------


## lika25

,   .        (    ),,   , .         ,     .         ?

----------


## .

.  .      ,

----------


## lika25

> .  .      ,


,..,   ,   ,  ,     .    .    ,   20   ,      -,    ,  .  .   - .

----------


## .

> ,  ,


       ,      .          .

----------


## aidx

> .  .      ,


    -   ?        +        180  (2  ?) -      +?

----------


## .

.            ,       .



> +


     .     .

----------


## kalem

,  !
  (   2008),   ,     .        2010 ,    ,  .,  ,  .
:
1.   ,     ,   ,      ,   ,    .       ,      ,       ,    . ?
2.         (   25,   ,  ),      . , .
3.       ,  15   25?
  !  :Smilie:

----------


## .

1.    
2.       .       ,   
3.  15-.
,      160

----------


## Ca

!   ,    ,       ,     .

----------


## aidx

> !   ,    ,       ,     .


, !  !       .

----------

,,          -   .      15?

----------


## .

25- ,   15-

----------


## grib7

*.*,
   .... ...   . ( -  )
    !      (       .....) !    ...
....    ""        !!!   .... .

"-,       ...." -  ,   - ?????
!!!!!   ...   ???????

----------


## Astronaft

!
               ( )  . , ,        ,   - !        ,     ( 2010 )               , ,  ,  ,  ...
           ,       .
P.S.       ,  ,       ,      ,      .

----------


## feliz

2010 .     ,      ,  ,   ,        .   ,      ,       ,     .     ??        ,  ?

----------


## feliz

, .
          2010 ,   .     ,        ,           ,      .    ,    ,   ,  ,       ,   .        ,        !  -   ?

----------


## .

,       ?
         ,         ?

----------


## feliz

.     . ,       ?
   ,  ,      .

----------


## .

...     ,   .          ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## feliz

,           .    ,       ,  ?        .
  ,       ,     ,  .   , ,  -      .      , ,       .

----------


## EugeneD

> ,       ,  ?


  ,    ...

----------

2009.        .   ,   ?      ?

----------


## 2011

.

----------


## Feminka

> .


        ?      ....

----------


## 2011

,       ,       .   20  ,     ,  ?

----------


## 2011



----------


## markva

-!
  ,,      15         ,      :
1.         ?
2.  ,             ?
3.      (   09.02.2010)?

----------


## .

> ,       ,       .


     .    . ,           ,     .      ,              .           .



> 1.         ?


      .    ,     .



> 3.      (   09.02.2010)?


    ,    .         ,       -   ?

----------


## .

> .     .


 ,        ?      ?        ?

 ,            ( ,   -  ,     -      ),   -     -   "" (     )?     ?     ?

 ,    ( ,     . )  ,   ? 
     "" (    ?)

 ,   , , ,       ,  ( 6%,  )   , ,    ( ,    ,  \)      ,     ?

----------


## .

> ,        ?


      ,   .      129-     .      ,     



> 


     ? 



> ?     ?


    .       .



> ,   , , ,       ,  ( 6%,  )   , ,    ( ,    ,  \)     ,     ?


   .

----------


## .

> ,   .      129-     .      ,     
> 
>      ? 
> 
>     .       .
> 
>    .


1.    ,    .     ?      , , ,  ?

2.     ?   :     .    -   ,   ,  ,        ,     ,    ,   ...       (   ),   ,      ,    .        ?

3.  . ,   ,    ?   - ?   (, )  ?      ?

4.   -   .  ,  ,    ?  -    -       ,       ?


 -        -. ,      -    -         ,       .
   - ,       ?
    ,   ?  ?
      ? ?
 -      ?

      -     -    ,       .   ,    ?   ?

  : ,  ,  -   .    .   -11,  ,     ,  .     .  (    )      ?

----------


## .

> 129-     .


  ,   ,    :

 9.      
1.                   .             ....


...4.1.                    (     )      ,   ,    .



   ?

----------

13  2001 



20  2001 

.. 22.3.            

1.                              :
)        ,         ;
( .    23.07.2008 N 160-)
)     ;
) ,               1 - 8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      "      4  9   "              ".
(. ""     19.07.2007 N 140-,  .    30.04.2008 N 55-)

    - ,     .     ? 
         01.01.2010

----------

..  ,      ,               ,   ,        ,        .      . 

      .      .       ..              ?      " " (.  )

----------


## .

> ..  ,      ,               ,   ,        ,        .


    ,     ?  .   ,         .           .   -,     1 - 8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      ",   ,    .

----------


## .

> 1.    ,    .     ?      , , ,  ?
> 
> 2.     ?   :     .    -   ,   ,  ,        ,     ,    ,   ...       (   ),   ,      ,    .        ?
> 
> 3.  . ,   ,    ?   - ?   (, )  ?      ?
> 
> 4.   -   .  ,  ,    ?  -    -       ,       ?
> 
> 
> ...



1.  .          .   ,         ,      .           :Wink:  
2.   -  .      ,         .
3. . .1. 
4. .                  .          .        ,       ,   - .       .        ,     ,         .     .

----------


## .

> ,       .


   ,    .   -    ,       .



> ,   ?  ?
>       ? ?


        .



> -    ,       .   ,    ?


  - ,      ?  ? 



> 


 ,

----------

.     (),   2009   9      .         ?      ,         9 ,     ?   ..

----------


## .

.  ,

----------

!

----------


## .

> ,    .   -    ,       .


,   ,   .  , !
,       -    ()   -  .   ?   ,       -        .




> .


          ,     .    -  ,      .     ?




> - ,      ?  ?


,   ,   .  "-" ,     -  . ,  .  .




> ,


   ?    ,            .       ,     . 

 ..! ,     ,      -  ,  " ,    ,   ".  ,       .     -    (  ).    .3      .1,      ! 
    :   (  )  (  )      ?    ,     (  ?)   ?

----------


## _

.        ,   .
     ,    ,    ,      .

----------


## Astronaft

* .*
       ?
        .
       ,   -    ?
         . . ...

----------


## Astronaft

.
        /    .
  ?   2-  ,  ...   ,    ,             (   )

----------

,   :Smilie:      -

----------


## Astronaft

** 
 ,         ?        ?

----------


## .

.      ,

----------


## Astronaft

,  ...          ,   !!!     ,    ,   ?

----------


## _

! , ,         ,    .  !!!

----------


## .

> ,     .    -  ,      .     ?


   ? -      ?



> ()   -  .


       ,    ,                  .         - .              .



> ,   ,   .  , !


          -?    



> -  -         ,               .





> "-" ,     -  .


   !             .           .  ,       .     ,     ,    . 



> ,     .


   .       .      .       .



> (  )  (  )      ?


          .
 ,   -   .    ,     .    . 
  ,      .  ,       :Wink:

----------


## .

> ,    ,    ,      .


   ?

----------


## Evg71

.
   .    ,   .    . ,   ,          .     ,  2010     12 ..       . 
  ?    ,   .

----------


## Astronaft

*Evg71*
,       (    ),       ,   ,     .

----------


## evg71

*Astronaft*
      . 
   ,  .  - .    2005   .    2002-2004,     2004  - 1800   .    .

----------


## .

2007-2010.   .

----------


## _

> ?


 .        ,   . 
 ,      .   .       (  ).

----------


## .



----------


## slimtimys

,   .
    28.12.2009.     .,       24001  26001?            29 ?    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## slimtimys

,   ,     , 1    29 ?

----------


## .

,      -   .       29  ,        .

----------

25  2010 .    .     .   .        .
 :1.       . ?      ?

----------


## .



----------


## nickel-1

(, 6%,  ).      ,    ?

----------


## LuckyBuh

, ,  -   .    ,    ?

----------


## .

.  - 5       .   5  (    )

----------


## LuckyBuh

> .  - 5       .   5  (    )

----------

.   5 .

----------


## greengrad4

!

      1.02.2010. , 
9.02.2010    46 , 
12.02.2010    ......  -  30       160.


          ,      .


  ?
    ? ? ?

----------


## .

?

----------

2002        ,   2003  3       .               ,              .     ?
     .........................?     ?

----------


## .

2004 ,   2005     .

----------


## .

, .    ,   , . 26     , ,         20 ,       ( ).

26        , ,    27,   ,   1 ,             1  (..     28 )?

,    ,  -2    26001(  ),  . .

   . ,              ?

         ?

 .

----------


## .

1 .



> . ,              ?


 



> 


       ? ?    2009   -   ?
   ,  2010      3- (5    )

----------


## Astronaft

*.*
, ,    3-.
         2010    3-   5 .
    3-  2009 ?       30 ?

----------


## .

.     ,  .   :  (    ?),   -    ,  ...
,     ?

----------


## .

> 3-  2009 ?       30 ?


  30 .     ,  ?

* .*,     ?

----------


## .

*. ,*

        26001,   ,    . 
   ,    ,       .

----------


## .

?
      .    - 5

----------


## dmissa

!
   . 
   46        ( ,        ) 28 ,         30 ,        1 ,               160 ..
     ?

----------


## .

*.,*

   .            ? 
  ,      ?   ?

----------


## nickel-1

> !
>               160 ..
>      ?


    46-      ,       -   80   1080  (    ).

----------


## .

> ,      ?   ?

----------


## .

46-   ,      http://www.klerk.ru/doc/172412/

----------


## Yaga

, ,   ,    .    .   -      ? ( , -   ..)

----------


## .



----------


## vera_

. 

, .

  . 
 6% -  ( ,  ) .,    ,  ..

 1   .  .

  ,      ?

.

----------


## .

!
     :
1.	      :   ,     , / ,         . 
2.	   .
3.	    ,  ,    1  -?,      ,  ! !
,  ,    .  ,      ,   .

----------

!    ...
  ,    -      2009 .
    .     .     46.

 46     ,         .   -   .  ,   .    .
  ,         ....
     -  .

 ...   2010 .         2009.
    ....
    2010...    - .

    .       -- 2010.    .      46-   ?        ?

    !  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## .

> ,  ! !


 . ,  ?        .     .  ,    ?     .



> 46-   ?


   .     ,  .

----------


## .

!  .   .

----------


## Gamayunov

.         . ,        ,         ,      . ,   ! 
   ,    :   .     !!!

----------


## sell

.      .      .       .
.       .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,      . 
    .

----------

> !!!


  !       !

----------

> 


    ...
  -   ,      !!!    ... ,    ...

 :
"  ...  ...
 ...
    ...
 ...
 ...
  ...
 ,   :

-     .5 . 11   01.04.1996  27- "  (.)     . "   .  . 1 . 6   30.04.2008 56- " .    .        . "

-        . .   ,  .14   15.12.2007  167- "  .  ",        ..."

   ...       ...       .  129-    :Frown: 

  .. - ...      ...

----------


## .

!            ,   ,     .    .   15 .
  ,      !
 :
,    ,    3  ,        . ,   ,   .      ,      ,     ,     ,    . 
    :
-   ,      ?
-         .       .
-        ,      ,    !
-      ,   .        ,   .
-   ,    ,          ,    .
!

----------

...     ...

!     ?      ?    ...     46- _

----------


## nickel-1

> ...     ...
> 
> !     ?      ?    ...     46- _


     .       -      ,      .        .  46-  - !

----------


## Gamayunov

,    !!!      !!! ,  -  !

----------


## kreker

, , . 
   ,    :
1. ,   
2.   
3.    
  .  .   ,  -      ?     ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


  ,    !    ?             !      ...    ...

!    ?      ?     ...     !   ,     46- !

...     .       .

----------

,      ,       ( ).     -        ?

----------


## .

.
    .         .

----------

> .
>     .         .


 !
       ,  ,             ,    ,   ...

----------


## V

,       ,   ?       26001?

----------


## klera

?

          -?
 - ?

----------


## .

> ,       ,   ?


 .          .          
*klera*,          . 160

----------


## 1232011

.   .     2005,   ,   2007     ,     "",          ,    ...(((
    ,     ,   ???   ?  !!!

----------


## .

.   1,5       (    ),       :Frown:

----------


## Lapohka

2009   ,   2010     /    .    ,       :Wow:        4 !!!   !            .   .

----------


## .

*Lapohka*,       .   ,

----------

,      (  ,   160 ,  ).    ,     .        ?

----------


## --

> .           .              ?


     .           .   .     .

----------


## Lapohka

!!!!

----------


## LuckyBuh

> !!!!


  #1999.   .




> .


   .

----------


## .

*Lapohka*,       .         .    , ,    . ,   46-  ,     .
     .    ,

----------


## Lapohka

!         ,       2 .               ,      .       ,    .

----------


## _

,   ,      .       :
1. ,       ,       26001,      .
2.             ,  .   -   , ,        2004 ,    . 
               ( - , ! -             . , -      :Smilie: )      ,     ,        ,   ,     5 .   .    ,    2004  2007    ,   2007    .          2008 ,   ,   ?     ,      ,       :Smilie:  
          ?                ,   -     ?

----------


## .

- .      ,     .    -     ,

----------


## lika25

> - .      ,     .    -     ,


   ,    . :Smilie:

----------


## _

.  lika25.  ,        !     ,  ,   .., -...

----------


## Man of the World

.! ,                .      .  ,     ,   .      2009     -   .     .      -   2009 ?  :Cool:

----------


## .

.     ?

----------


## Man of the World

> . *    ?*


    2009 .     2009 .    .     .      ,        ( 30  2010). 1     . ?

----------


## .

!  .
         1 . 2010 .     639 .   ,  ?     ?      1  ( - ),    .       . (.  2010 )? !

----------


## .

> ,


          .      ?   :Embarrassment: 
* .*,   .      ,   ,      .
       .
-2  .           ,         ,

----------


## Man of the World

> ** .      ?


        - 2008 !     2009   2009      - 2010 - .   ?

  ,      ,         .                 - ?

----------


## .

[QUOTE=.;52689590] !

----------


## .

*Man of the World*,    ,  .

----------


## 1232011

, ,       :   ,   160,    P26001, ? ?  .-   , .-    ( )  ????  -  ,         .    !!!

----------


## .



----------


## usha

,        ?
  ,     ,         -          ?

----------


## usha

> .           .   .     .


!!!      ,    .

----------

, .!!!     ....      .-   ,   .-   ?

----------


## .

, .

----------


## usha

, ,     ,      ?

----------


## Alexeypetuin

46-   .  ,   -       ?
  ,    ,   , -  ?

----------


## .

> ,    ,   , -  ?


  .

   46-

----------


## Alexeypetunin

.

----------


## usha

> 


          - ,         ?

----------


## .

*usha*,         129-,        .      ,     ,    ?      ,      .

----------


## usha

,  

-  
  ,       
 -

----------

.
   .
      (   ,      ).

   2008.  ,   ,  .
:    ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,   ,  .


   ?

----------

,   ,    -    ,    .      -   .,    . .  ..
 :Frown:

----------


## .

** ,  - ?    ?

----------

,    (  ,    ),       ,

----------


## .

,     .   2009       .
       2008 ,     2009.

----------

,   ?

----------


## .

2009      1 .

----------

?

----------


## .



----------


## 3105

, ,      6%                   19/03/10.
  : 
1)         (   ...)  46   .      (?)    ? (5  ?)
2)      (     )?
3)  ""    (  )?       ,        ?
3)   -      ?
4)     (   )  --    46        +  +        ?
5)            -
18210807010011000110? 
6)   / -      ?

     .   .

----------


## .

1.  ,    
2.     (   ,      ),   
3. ..2
3. 
4.       ,       46- 
6. .       -2,

----------


## Rogsana

.       -2        ,     . 
     2009      ,      .    ,        . 
  ,      11  2009 . N 979,    22- ,       ,         2010.      ?

----------


## .

.      ,

----------


## Na28ta

-         ?       ,  , ,   ...

----------


## .



----------


## Na28ta

, ..     ?     /? ?

----------


## .

.    ,      ?

----------


## Na28ta

.   10      .     .    ,     ,     ,    . 5    /,     ...

----------


## .



----------


## Na28ta

.

----------

> .       -2        ,     . 
>      2009      ,      .    ,        . 
>   ,      11  2009 . N 979,    22- ,       ,         2010.      ?


   ...
     -   ,    ,     ...
   (  30 ) ,     ,   ,   ,     ,      2010. ,  ,        (    . )...
          -  ...

----------

. ,      ?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## .

, ,    26001      46     .     ?

----------


## Astronaft

46-             .     26.02, ..                 .          ,   ,     13.03...     )

----------

, ,        .




> 2 ,    2001 ,   ,     ,    1000     ...


 !       :      ,        ,     " " (  " ").     -   "",     .

----------


## Na28ta

**,    ...    ,  ,   .     : "  !".  -        :yes: .           :Smilie: . ,     ( )   ,     .  ,    .  .

----------

:     -       ,   ?

----------


## .



----------

26- ,    46-? 
    .

----------

, ,   , -  2010  . -    .     :
1.   01 - 2010
2.   2010 .
 ?

----------


## kreker

> ...            ..   .      ,         .


,                  .         .
  .         ,          ,    ( )    .   ,                   (2-4 ),         ,      ...

----------


## .

**, , 
*kreker*, .   .     -2,      .
      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## kreker

> **, , 
> *kreker*, .   .     -2,      .
>       ?


  ,       ? - ...
  ,  -2   -11?       .  3   ,  ...

----------


## .

*kreker*,     .  .          .

----------


## kreker

*.*, 
 2000 ..))   .       ...
  ""     ?..)

----------


## .

*kreker*,     ,     .
        ,

----------


## kreker

*.*, 
     .  :Smilie: 
     ? 



> ,          ,    ( )       , , ?

----------


## natashasmile

,
  ,   :
1.
2.  
3.   

:
1.      46    ?
2.          ?
3.      ,   (      ).      ?

  5  -    46 ,     ,      .

 -    ,    ,     2010  ,   ,    ..

----------


## .

*kreker*,      -   .       .



> 


  ,  46-.



> 


   .   ,       ,    .     -    :Frown:

----------


## -

!    .   ! :Smilie:          !       . ,:           ,   /  ..   : "    ",    : ,,,   . :Stick Out Tongue:  
       -   .!    !
     , !

----------


## Na28ta

> , !


   :    (   ),      :yes: .

----------


## telepat

1.   ..    (     )    ..     ..(  .   )  ,        ..     ..       ..   ,                . 

2.        26001   ..   . 

3.   ...      ..     ,   .. .. ,  ?       .

----------


## .

1.                   .
3.   .    ,

----------


## Na28ta

26001      .   ,       .        /.  ,   ,    19      .    18- ,   . ,     ...

----------


## Ca

,         .  :EEK!: 

, ,          ? 
         ?

----------


## .

> ,


    ?    ,     ,

----------


## Ca

* .,*

       ,        . :Redface:

----------


## .

.

----------

,    .   6%,     15%.
      ,      2-3 ,               (  )?
 ,  .         ,                  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ca

*.,*

----------


## .

> ?


   -    ?    :Wink:

----------


## ( )

> -    ?


   ))    )
    ?         ,             ,       ...          ()  ...

----------

, ,         (    ),    ?   ,    ,      ?  ,           ?    .  ?
!

----------


## .

** , -   2-3 .
   .
**,   ,      .        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

.,  .      .       -    ,      .       -   ,    .      ,     .
   ?

----------


## .

,      .145,

----------


## kreker

,        ,    ,             ( , - )?          ?      ,

----------

, !           .    .   .    ,      . .       . .   , ,          .     ,   .             .       ,               ?

----------

*.*,  . !        ,       .     .
,    ,       :Smilie:

----------


## lika25

> ,      .145,


,   .     ,         ?    .

----------


## sliderx

.     ,  ..    2009,   2010   ,                  ?

----------

,               .
     ,    4 2009   1 . 2010.
    ???     .
    ,      ???-    ,  ?
                 .
       6  15%  ?

----------


## kreker

2000,     ,  ,    ,  ,      -   . ,    ,     ...

----------


## kuzina a.b.

, ))
 :        31  2010 .         06  2010 .   . /  ,   .    ,  . 06           ,   .     3200 . (   ),     !!!          ,        .  :   ,   ,    ?   31 ,    ?

     ,     ,    .    :Smilie: )

----------


## EugeneD

> ,               .
>      ,    4 2009   1 . 2010.
>     ???     .
>     ,      ???-    ,  ?
>                  .
>        6  15%  ?


  -   ...    ,   ,      ,      .    ,   .    ,  ...  " "    .

----------

> -   ...    ,   ,  .....


  ,                  15%,        ?
     ,      ?
             .

----------


## kreker

- ,       ?      .

----------

> ,                  15%,        ?
>      ,      ?
>              .


       150  ,      .       150  ,      . 
          (,    ),      .     .     .                 .

----------

, !!!!

  20.08.2004,    ,     ,   .   .  ,        .  ,      ,    (        ?)    6%.

----------


## Feminka

?

----------

Feminka,

   ,        ...   , .. ,       :Frown: (((( 
,   .     ....

----------

,  ,        ,

----------


## kreker

:Smilie: 



> - ,    2010        ?      .


 -  ,    ...   ,  .   4 ?

----------

**,   ,    , .   .

*kreker*,  ,         -    .    ?       2010  -   ,           "", ""  -  -    .

----------

. 
1.                   .

 ..
     ,        ???   ??

----------

> . 
> 1.                   .
> 			
> 		
> 
>      ,        ???   ??





> ...
>           , 
>    ,    , 
>             , 
>   .
> ...


 ()   . 346.28

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/140141/

----------

> , ))
>  :        31  2010 .         06  2010 .   . /  ,   .    ,  . 06           ,   .     3200 . (   ),     !!!          ,        .  :   ,   ,    ?   31 ,    ?
> 
>      ,     ,    .   )


 !  .  27  2010,    .   .  ? .

----------


## kreker

> **,   ,    , .   .
> 
> *kreker*,  ,         -    .    ?       2010  -   ,           "", ""  -  -    .


        ?

----------


## dexxxqqq

.    ,    . 
, 6 %  ,  .   ,           .

1.   ,   ,    ,    .
2.  ,          46.

 1:     2010-  (  ,    5        ), ?
 2:     ?    ,       ,       ?
 3:    ,    ,        ?  :Smilie: 

 .

----------


## kreker

1152017  ? ?

----------

*kreker*, ,   .

 N 1

  ,


 ,



 22  2009 . N 58





34   	                                                   	   
50   	     ()        
 (                 
 ),          



.. - *50*

----------

, 
1, ,     5-     ?
2,         ,      ,  5    ,   ?

----------


## kreker

> *kreker*, ,   .
> 
>  N 1
> 
>   ,
> 
> 
>  ,
> 
> ...

----------


## marik87

.   .    2010.,     .  ,    , .              .   ?

----------

> 1, ,     5-     ?
> 2,         ,      
> ,  5    ,   ?


  ""?!



> *.*
> 1.                   .





> .


 :Big Grin: 



> ?


          ,
   "  "    :Wink:

----------


## marik87

, -        ?        ?

----------


## Na28ta

*marik87*,  ?    ,          :yes:

----------


## marik87

???      .     .     , .

----------


## Storn

> ???      .     .     , .


 ! :Mad:

----------


## Na28ta

,    ?       ,           -2 (    -   , ,      ,      )   ,   .        .     .  ,        (       -2),        . 

    ,  -       ,    , ..     .

----------


## marik87

,?           ,     ?

----------


## Na28ta

-       .   ...

----------


## marik87

,  .

----------


## Storn

> ,?           ,     ?

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie:   .    . .      ...       :Smilie: .   -     .

----------


## marik87

.     -.     " ".

----------


## Storn

:Frown:

----------


## Rogsana

15 ,   .
 ,                   2010 .
    ,   ,    . ( :  ,     )
   -             ,      .      4 !

 -            ?

----------


## Storn

....    ,

----------

1,  4              15???
2,    ? 2   1???

----------

> 1,  4              15???


 ,   ''    
(  -   ,   )
  346.28



> 2,    ? 2   1???


  :yes:     ;  .

----------

!!!!!!!!!

----------

> !  .
>          1 . 2010 .     639 .   ,  ?     ?      1  ( - ),    .       . (.  2010 )? !


        .             ?
      ?

----------


## lionessa

! , ,          ?

----------


## lionessa

,   ,       ,    .?

----------


## Feminka

> ?






> ,    .?

----------


## lionessa

Feminka,  !  :Smilie:

----------


## .

, ,  ?      1997 .,  2003     ,    .      ,   .    .    .   ,     ,      ?      ,    ?

----------


## Zorgeon

. 
      .  :   () ,   (  6%)  2009           2008 ,  c 2009     ,        .             7500.,     ,   .
         (       )
           ((        :
1)    ;
2)  . ;
3)   ;
4)    (       ?)
5)  : 1      .    ; 2     . .       ..  .     .
  :      .. 5,               (,   ..)       ?      .

----------


## .

3-  4-      ,     0-.     . 3  .          .       ,          .  .     ? (  , -,  ).       ,  "" 3  .   ?  ?  ?    /?   ,     .....

----------


## kreker

!   ,   ,   ,    ,  ,  ...   ,     ,     .   , ,    5     ,      ...          .       ,    ,       -  .   ,        ...
 ?
.    .     2010     .    ,      5-7  ,   ?

----------


## Na28ta

,    ,       .           ,        ...       ,          ...

----------

> ,    ,       .           ,        ...       ,          ...


     .        .     . 
   - ,      5 .       -  .

----------


## Na28ta

?   :Wow:     ,     ,  .         ,            .

----------


## kreker

> ?      ,     ,  .         ,            .


      ...

----------


## kreker

- ,    ,          ?

----------

*kreker*,      ..          .   .

----------


## Pirozhok

!
     .   . 
 :
1.     3 :   ,    ,   .        . ?
2.        ?
3.       ?
4.              . .      ?     ,   ...    -        (      )??
   , 72   .
 ,          ,     .

----------

> ,      46-   ,           (,    )      ?


 , , -   . 
      :          46?

----------

> ,      .145,


,    ?      ?
     ,    .     ! :Redface:

----------

. 
     25  2009 .    11  2010.            11  2010.    ,       5 .          2009 .       ?

----------


## Na28ta

,    ?

----------

.     ,    .

----------


## Na28ta

, :        ,      ,    (     ),  ,        ,     .   ,          ,        .        -       .               .

----------

,       .     . 25      , ,    2009 .        11 .      ,      ,   ...

----------

,        ?        ,    ?

----------


## Na28ta

** , ,        (,      ,   .?),      ,           .   ,       ,   ,      ,     ,           .     .       ,     .          .  ,    ...

----------

,    .     ...

----------


## arskors

, ,    2003.,    2003   2005.            . .  2004.    .,   . .    ,       ,   ,     . ,  2005.  -         .   2006    2007       ,        (  ).      .   .      . .      ,     ,  .  ?     ?    ,  ,  .    ,                    ,   ?      .   . ?

----------


## enron

.

    26001 ( ).
 ,      .
     -  15  ?
 :  15  - 78086      - 7847.   2006   78086.

 .

----------

.

----------

!                 ?

----------

> , Expert,  .    ,  31        . 
>  -      .   ,         ,    .


...

----------


## -

!
, ,      .
  ,    ,            ,    ,     ...
             ,     ..
   ,       ...
       ,      ,     ,   ,          ,   , ,  ,  ""   ...
    ... 
 :Frown: 
 :yes: 
 ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

? 
 ,  ?       ?     ,   .
        73 .

----------

> ? 
>  ,  ?       ?     ,   .
>         73 .


, ,   ...

----------


## .

**,            .  ,   ,    ,       :Frown:

----------


## Roksana

,  , -     ,      :          26001 :
-   ?
-      ?
-  46-  () ?
-     ?
 ,   ,   ,    .
 .

----------


## .

,     .

----------


## Roksana

!!!

----------

, .
          .   .       ?   ?

----------


## EugeneD

-   ,   -  -      ,   -       .

----------

?   - ?      ?   , ,    5  . 
   ,       ,         .

----------


## .

.     ,

----------


## EugeneD

?    1999   2 ,  2000- ,    .             ,     .       ,     .  :   ?  ,   "5 ",  ! ,  ? ,   ,    ,   " " .

----------

,   .      .      .  5    .    ,     .

----------


## .

-        ,

----------

-  ,     ,  .      .       ?

----------


## .

,    ? ,   ,       ,

----------

.             - .    ,            ?           ?

----------


## .

,        ?      .

----------


## Roksana

26001 ,  , -     :          (       46  .  )     ... ,      ? 
 ,  .

----------


## Roksana

,  ,      : 77066 ,  .

----------

> 77066 ,  .


  :yes:

----------

80 \    
46- 
 
 ?

----------


## .

**,     ,  .        .        .
      29 ,     160 .

----------

46  . 
..  
125373, . ,  ,
. 3, .1
admin46@mosnalog.ru


115470  . 

     13  2010.*



  ...     46  .  ..  10118  12.03.2010.

  , 
             9  2010.          .
   ,         .
    ,    :           .      .   ,   ,         160 .         .. .
           ,      .
            :                 .
    10118.            ,     .
     .


 , 


_26_ ___ 2010 


*)             .



              (.9..4.1)          .
  ,    , ,    ,                .
,           .

----------


## .

> (.9..4.1)          .


  .      ,    . 



> ,    , ,    ,                .


   ,  .    ?
     ,       ,     .        ,  ,

----------

?

----------


## .

-?              .

----------



----------


## .

?       - .    .      .

----------

:Wow:

----------


## .

,           :Wink:  ,       ,   .

----------

2004      .     .   .

----------


## .

Caps Lock,    .
      ,     .      .    ,        :Wink:

----------

.   ,      ?

----------

> .


   ?
       ...   ,   (    ,     46 ,  ,   ).         ""    .     ""           . 
 -         ?    -   .     ( .    -)      .     ,    .    ,      -  .
      .       .

----------

5000 .          ..
     . 
   3 .
   ,   ,  .
 ,    ,    (   )
.    ,

----------


## lika25

> ?
>        ...   ,   (    ,     46 ,  ,   ).         ""    .     ""           . 
>  -         ?    -   .     ( .    -)      .     ,    .    ,      -  .
>       .       .


                  .

----------

,           2006.,    180 ,       ? (  ...) .... 20.. :Frown:            .

----------

-  ,    ...

----------


## .

> 180 ,       ?


     ?   :Embarrassment:       .  100    ,

----------


## Amigo23

!   ,  ....
1.   ( 6%),       ( 15%)-      2    ?!
2.     ,       15 % !?
    ,       ?!
P.s     , .

----------


## .

1. 5    , 5  
2.     .       ,     



> P.s     , .


      .     ,

----------


## Amigo23

...
  ,    (,   ) ,         (  1,       ),    ,         ,        ,          ...

----------


## .



----------


## Amigo23

,          .. 
   , ,

----------


## Amigo23

. .           ?!
      15%

----------


## .

> 


.

----------

3                                   !

----------


## EugeneD

1)           ,  . 2)       -        -  7   2009 ,      2008, 2007 -  .   2010  4 ,      .

----------


## 431213

. ..  .  .        .
 -           .   ,  - " ,              ,      ".
",         ,    ,         " .        .

  ,

----------

?

----------


## .



----------


## Yaga

, !
  .
   ,   .    .

     . 
 :      ??

----------


## efreytor

80

----------


## .

*efreytor*,       :Smilie:   160.    2

----------


## efreytor

*.*, ..   ...  ..  )

----------


## sema

...         ,   )))  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*sema*,    ?  :Smilie:  ,       ,    .   -       -

----------


## sema

))        ))).         ))   ))    ))))))))))))

----------


## Yaga

efreytor, .,  !

----------


## skuby du

.
     .
    2007   15%.   . ,  2008  ,      ,     ,            ,   ,    ,    ,     . 2009       ,    ,      .   .    2009   ,         .     2008 .          ???          ?      ??

----------


## .

,      .
    . 
    .

----------


## skuby du

.
              ??               (   .), ..       .???   ,

----------


## .

> ?


   ,      .



>

----------


## metallhead

,
   ,     ,     ,    .         ,  ?    ?

----------


## efreytor

*metallhead*,       ?       .  ""  ...         ...
         ..   ""         ...     .....

----------


## metallhead

.
      ,       ?

----------


## metallhead

,   ?

----------


## .

,       ?

----------


## .

, , ,      ,      ,    ,   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## .

?

----------


## efreytor

.

----------


## .

,   ?

----------


## .

?           ?  ,       ?

----------


## efreytor

1.              **          :

)   **     ,         ;
)  (**)    ;(160 )
) ,               1 - 8  2  6    2  11    "  ()      "      4  9   "              ".(** )

            ...          7      ..

         ..

----------


## efreytor

*.*,     ()



> 81.      
>        :
> 
> 1)    *   ;*

----------


## Nini

!  

       46.
 ,           46-   ?

----------


## .

46-

----------


## Nini

*.* ,    !

----------


## V

> ...          7      ..
> 
>          ..


  ,    :   30 ,   22  -    ...?   - ?

----------


## efreytor

> - ?


  ...
    .. http://www.russianpost.ru/rp/servise...lug/trackingpo     (  )     ))

----------


## lili_

> .


  ,       ?       ,     ?

----------


## 1234

.       .     ,  2009    .

1.       160. 
2.       26001,
3.          ?
         : -2     ?

----------

-   (    -       -    ),              ,      -         26001,   160.,   .

----------


## Na28ta

-     ...       -2,         -  .            (  ,   -2 ), ,     ,      .       26001,  .             (   : "        ")   ,   ,   ...

----------


## .

> -


       . ,           ,        ,     .        -

----------


## 1234

> . ,           ,        ,     .        -


        .       ?

----------


## .

.       .   ,         (        ).
      100    . -  ,         :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

> 100    . -  ,


 .,      , , ,     :Smilie: .       -   ,  FAQ?      ...

----------

> .       .   ,         (        ).
>       100    . -  ,


----------------------------------
"       " =    ?     ?     ?     ?

    2010                       ...

----------


## .

**,     ,   .     ,   .        .   160 . 



> 2010                    ...


     , .      ,      ,   .     :Wink:

----------


## stasbz

,    ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## efreytor

..     ...

----------


## stasbz

> ..     ...


          .            .
   . 
.

----------


## Andyko



----------


## stasbz

http://www.ipclose.ru/kak-zakryt-ip/

----------


## efreytor

> !        26001     .        .
> ,        .


    ..?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## -78

..     ...
------------
?   ?

----------


## efreytor

.      ,        .

----------


## -78

.
   ""       ? ?

----------


## efreytor

14  2006 . N 28-

     ,
   ()
    18  2006 . N 8388
2.3.     ,    ,       ,         ,   ,       .       ,       ,    ,     .

----------


## -78

,         , ,    .      . ,         .

----------


## .

> ,       , ,    .


  .                   
 :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> 


   ...
 :yes: 

     ...       .

----------


## Andyko

*-78*

----------


## serga22

,      ,            .   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## serga22

.

----------

.    6%,   ,      .       ???      ???

----------


## efreytor

.
             30 
   -2  1 
 20

----------

,   ????         ???

----------


## efreytor

> 


31 ()



> ???


            1 .

----------

!!!!!!

----------


## .

31    ,       .        - ,          :Frown:

----------


## ( )

!

       ( 2005 .),          ,  ,   .       2010 .? 



,  ,     .
  2004 ,  ( )   .
 2005,    2   -  .
         ,    .
       .

  ,       .   ,      ,  ,           .
   .

   2010 ,     ,         .  7000-9000 .              . 

        .        :

1.     :       .( ,   ..   ,      . ... )
2.       .
3.    .         20 .
4.       .     .

            .
                ?

----------


## ( )

p.s.:    ,  .

----------


## .

> 2010 ,     ,         .  7000-9000 .


  .   , ,  ?     .  -    .                3    . , ,   ,        1  ,       12000     :Frown:

----------


## ( )

> .   , ,  ?     .  -    .                3    . , ,   ,        1  ,       12000


    : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...9#post52819109

 -   ,       .
- ,           .
    . 
   , ,  -     .
      . 

     ,  ?

----------


## .

> , ,  -     .


 ,     .                 .     .



> ,  ?


    .   ,   100    .         .     ,

----------


## ( )

> ,     .                 .     .
>     .   ,   100    .         .     ,


   .      ,      .   

     ,           . 
    ???    ,                .

     ,       26001    ,    .
 ,            ?

      ?

----------


## .

> ,            ?


       .      



> ?


   " " ?              :Embarrassment: 



> ,      .


        -    ,    ,  ,         .

----------

> " " ?


  :Frown: 

  ,              ?    ?

----------


## EugeneD

, ...

----------


## efreytor

> 


   ..       ""..

----------


## Shah

!     . -            .
    .   .       .       (   )  10000-12000 ?

----------


## efreytor

> . -            .


  ..   5 



> (   )  10000-12000 ?


   12       ..        .

----------


## Shah

!   !

----------

> **, 
>      , .      ,      ,   .


 ,        ,    2010.     ?
        , (   ,       ,  ,                      )

----------


## efreytor

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=343024

----------

!

----------


## tulen

,      11.06.2010?

----------


## efreytor

,      11   .

----------


## tulen

> ,      11   .

----------


## Lari-Karlson

> ,           ,        ,     .        -


            :        ...
    , .

----------


## Lari-Karlson

> 26001,  .             (   : "        ")   ,   ,   ...


:  "        "  ?   ?
   ,   26001?
46    ?
  -    ?( )  ?
     :
         . ,    ,    :    13%,  . . .  .    .     , : "  ,    (  1 .    ),   ."   ?         ?     13. .,   .     ?    .  !   ,       !

----------


## efreytor

*Lari-Karlson*,    ...



> ,   26001?


?       ..



> -    ?( )  ?


       .

           ....
      , ,   ...       ... ..

----------


## .

*Lari-Karlson*,     ,        .

----------


## Lari-Karlson

.,       ?
  18210102021010000110
,  ,         :Wow: 
,      :Frown: 
      ,     ,    ,     ...

----------


## .

.        


> . . .


       ,   .

----------


## Lari-Karlson

2000 ,      ,     13% ,   -    .
  ,   ,   .    ....

----------


## Lari-Karlson

> .        
>        ,   .


,  !
   !

----------


## Lari-Karlson

,        ,    ,  -    ,       -   ,   -  ,  ...
  ?

----------


## .

.   .

----------


## Doubtful

,        -      +  +           .        3 ,   -    , ,        .           (       :Frown:  ) ???

----------


## .

> 


      5      .      .

----------


## Lari-Karlson

.   ()    ,         ,       ?(   :        ,    (    ),     ?)
 :
     15%  
 :

     2010
    2-  2010.,     ,     ?
 2  
   ?
     ?
    46 ,    ?
, ,  
  !!!

----------


## .

> ?


 .      



> 2-  2010.,     ,     ?


   ,     ? 
  .    .

----------


## Lari-Karlson

> .    .


.,  -    ?
  ?

----------


## .

.   ?

----------


## Lari-Karlson

!
   ,  ,   ,       :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   ?

----------


## .

.        ,      (  ,       ).  ,    ?      ...

----------


## .



----------


## .

,         , ,    ,    .   ?

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## .

,    .. 
.

----------


## efreytor

> ,


      ...      ...

----------

2010     ,   ,   ?

----------


## .

?  3-     
     ?

----------

.

----------

?

----------


## .

?    ?
         30

----------


## FIL-COM

!    15%.    - ,      ,      ,        1)      2010     ? 
2)     2-,         ?

----------

,   -  6%.    .         46 .        5       3,  ,    6%    ?   ,  :         ? 
P.S.  -    46    ,       ? , .. ,          ((.

----------


## .

> 1)      2010     ?


 



> 2)     2-,         ?


 .     .
**,   -   ?             :Frown: 
  46- ,

----------

.          2010 .    .         3 -  .

----------


## Na28ta

3-.        .       .

,    ,           , .      ,         ,   ...

----------


## Na28ta

46-    :
    N46  . : 8 (495) 955-99-87
     N 46 
8 (495) 649-38-95
8 (495) 955-99-99

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,       .     .

----------

!
 :           ().
    ,      .
   13 ( )   (--),    ,    .
 1,5      ,    .
  .  -   .
    , ..    ,    .
     ?  ?       ?
    - .
p.s.       .

----------


## .

?      .
 ,    - ,    -,  ,

----------

> ?     = .
>  ,    - ,    -,  ,


,   . 
  .
      ,     ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,     ?


           ,    .

----------

6%.
       N 26001,            .
    -              ?    -11 (     )?         ?
 -   !!!

----------


## .

-2. -11       
   .    
!    !      !       ,           :Frown:

----------

Na28ta,    !

----------

,  , .
  ,    16 ,    ,    .    ,   :
1)  -2,      ,     .    .
2)    ,  
3)  
4)         
:         2010?     ?      ?    ?

----------


## .

,      
      ,     -2.       ?

----------

,

----------

.
     .
    .
      . 
  ,    ,   ? -    ,     ,               .
 ?
  2       ,
       /   .
       ?   ?

----------


## .

.         
    ,

----------

> .         
>     ,


 !
 .
   ,        ,        ?

----------


## .

.    ,    
      .       .
http://www.russianpost.ru/rp/servise...lug/trackingpo

----------


## telepat

..        :        .

1.     ?     ?
2.  ?      ? 

         ,    .

----------


## Feminka

*telepat*,     ,     ?



> ,    .


   - .

----------


## telepat

> ,    ?


    ..                    ..      . 

     ?     ?
     ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?     ?


  ,     



> ?


  ,

----------


## .

*telepat*,           .  ,      ,          :Frown:

----------


## telepat

> telepat,            .  ,      ,


,   .     ?        ..        :Smilie: 




> ?     ?
>   ,


            ?

----------


## .

.     1 .            .



> ?


  .    ?        ,    ,

----------


## telepat

> .     1 .            .


  ,            .        18  




> ?


  ..     ..    ..        ..    ?

----------


## telepat

..          ?

----------


## .

> ,            .


     . 



> ..          ?


 ,  .



> ..        ..    ?


      ?             -

----------

,     ,        , ..  ?

----------


## .

?       ,  ,

----------

,  ,           ?
   ?
       ?
     ? ()         ?
      .

 160 ?

----------


## .

.    ,   



> ? ()


      .      
 160

----------

> .    ,   
>       .      
>  160


  6%

----------


## .

30  .

----------

> 30  .


 !
     .
        15- ,   , 21.   .

----------

> 30  .


         060 ,     
030 - 900
040- 2250
050 - 2700 (      450   )
210=240 - 90000
260 - 5400
280 - 7002

----------


## .

> 15- ,


,   15-  ?  -     25-   :Frown: ((     ?



> 260 - 5400
> 280 - 7002


  280    ,  50%   260.   2700

----------

> ,   15-  ?  -     25-  ((     ?
>   280    ,  50%   260.   2700


.
15- ,   ,   .
,  , 
  :      . - (   25  -)   
  060  ?  2700?  0?

----------


## .

> :      . - (   25  -)


   . 25         
 .060 - 0

----------

> . 25         
>  .060 - 0


  ,      .          .
 !!!

----------

.
    ,    .
     .
        ,       ,       45 .   :Frown: 
 ?     ?

----------


## .

**,      ,     ? 
   ,

----------

> **,      ,     ? 
>    ,


    ,     .
               .   .

----------


## .

**,  -  ?    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> **,  -  ?    ?


    ,    .
  .      ,

----------


## AZ 2

> ?


 ?

----------


## mariy201

,         01.08.10.   :
 /
        /?
          ?  4 ,  -1.      -2  7  2010?     .

----------


## .

,  -1  -2,    .
     .    ,  . ,      .    4-     .  .

----------


## mariy201

> ,  -1  -2,    .
>      .    ,  . ,      .    4-     .  .


,       ?        ?

----------


## .

*mariy201*,   ,   .       .   2          :Frown:

----------


## mariy201

,     (    )

----------

-          ?    25     ...  ?   ,        ?   46- ?

----------

B] , , ,     .  2   1-  5  ,    . 2 -      .    ,       ?           ?     ,    .    ?       ?  [/B][/I][/U][/U]

----------


## .

,   .    ,     .

----------

,   1    .    ?

----------


## .

,    ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Kosbar

,   15% -        1.  ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> !
>  :           ().
>     ,      .
>    13 ( )   (--),    ,    .
>  1,5      ,    .
>   .  -   .
>     , ..    ,    .
>      ?  ?       ?
>     - .
> p.s.       .





> ?      .
>  ,    - ,    -,  ,


   ,         ?

----------


## .

. ,   ,

----------

> 


      .
   ,   .    ,   .

----------


## .

**,       .    ,  -   .     ,      ?
   ?

----------

,

----------

-2         ?

----------


## .

**,       
**,

----------

,         -2   -   (   )

----------


## .

-2

----------

!

----------

46. ,            .
     -           ,     -   . 
   ,            ?

----------


## .

,  .

----------

.  1-  46     .   . ,      . ..      ,       .

----------


## .

.   .          -  ,

----------

!   .  1,5     .   ,    .    ,  .   ,   ,      .

----------

.  .    ? (  ?)

----------


## .

.      ,

----------



----------


## Lari-Karlson

> .  1-  46     .   . ,      . ..      ,       .


               46  .     ,     ?
     ?
  160.  ?

----------


## .

160

----------


## Lari-Karlson

!!!

----------

?

----------


## .



----------



----------


## Sweeper

....
   ...
1,5    .   ,       ,    . -   .  .  .     ?        ,  ??? 
    .
 !

----------


## EugeneD

,        ...   .            1500 .

----------


## Sweeper

...!
     ?? 
     ..  ..

----------


## EugeneD

, ... : http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0

----------


## Sweeper

.
  !
  - !

   ..  ..      ?       - ,         (6%),    .

----------


## Feminka

*Sweeper*,  .

----------


## antilena

!       .   .       6 ,      ? - ,      .  ,  !!!   :Embarrassment:

----------


## EugeneD

""    .   ,   30   .

----------


## antilena

.           5     , ?

----------


## Storn

5        -   :Big Grin:

----------


## antilena

:Hmm:       -       ?

----------


## .

*antilena*,  ,  ,     ,  .    -

----------


## antilena

, ,    ,   -     :Wow:

----------


## .

,          :Wink:

----------

!   1 ,         .    ,      -229!                  ?

----------


## .

> .


    ?   .
      2   ,   .       - 30  2011

----------

. !             100  1000?

----------

-      ,       ?       ?

----------


## .

> -      ,       ?       ?


 ,      



> 100  1000?


  .   1000   2

----------


## antilena

,        :Big Grin:  
      ,      .      31-  (5      )          .   ?            .     ? 
 ,     ,

----------


## efreytor

> ?


          ...


> 31-  (5      )


5     ...           ...    ...        .

----------

.

----------

> , ...


^__^

 ,          :Big Grin: 




> 


    :
 22.3   08.08.01 N 129-

    :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=243078

----------


## Lari-Karlson

> 


,  46     ,            ,       ,   .     .
 ,  ,         ,   46   .     ?
 !

----------


## .

,    46- .

----------


## Lari-Karlson

26001:
   . 3,       ,   ( ).          ?

----------


## .



----------


## Lentyaika

,  .     46    ?     ?

----------


## .

.

----------

?  ?     26.   .  -  ?

----------

**, 26001?  .




> 26.


    ?!  :Smilie:

----------


## Lari-Karlson

, ,  46 :
P26001   
   .  160.

   (    )

-  ?
 !(    1,5     :Wow: )

----------

> **, 26001?  .
> 
>     ?!


 26.  ?

----------

> 26.  ?


77046  ?!  :Smilie: 

       ,
      .  :yes: 
            ( 77066)

...

*Lari-Karlson*,   .  :yes:  (   ?!  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Lari-Karlson

,       :Smilie:

----------

: ,      ,     050( 030-10000,040-21000)    21000 ,  -   050        (-?) ,  .

----------


## .

21000

----------


## PolarLights

,      . : -       -2    ,   .      ,   . 
         ,    : -  .      .
     ,  .     .   , ..         5 .  (     ).        .  :Frown:

----------


## .

5 . 
  ?

----------


## PolarLights

,    .

----------

,    -2,  2.1 -3(      )

----------


## .

.  -

----------


## lika25

10 ,        -2.

----------


## PolarLights

,     ( )   ,           ,          ,    ,   . ,         .

----------


## stasbz

-       
         .

----------

> -


http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?type=22

----------


## lika25

> -       
>          .


 

http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_orenb_soft/6075.html

----------


## Lari-Karlson

! :    46.     (),   .   ,    10 .    3  (1 ,  ).   ,     ,      (,     )      .      . , ,       .    .   .        !

----------

> !
>  :           ().
>     ,      .
>    13 ( )   (--),    ,    .
>  1,5      ,    .
>   .  -   .
>     , ..    ,    .
>      ?  ?       ?
>     - .
> p.s.       .





> **,       .    ,  -   .     ,      ?
>   ?


    .  3        -   .
      , ,       ,   -,        5 . 
      ,   .

   ,    ,    ?
  ,       ,         .    .
   ...

----------


## stasbz

:    ,        ?

----------


## .

*stasbz*,      ,    ?          .  -  .    ,  
           .    ,   ,      ,  -

----------


## 777

,  ,       2008.   2008 ,    ,       .     .     .  ,   , 6     2009-2010.??
 .

----------


## .

.

----------


## 777

,  ,       2009-2010.,      .

----------


## EugeneD

!...   - ""  ,  (  ),  .       ,     ,   ,   ?   ,   ,  ?     ,    ,       ...

----------


## 88

,        ?   ,    .                ( ).      ,      .        -      -    .

----------


## 777

,                 ( ),       .

----------


## klb36

+ 1        (   ) 
 (  )

----------


## .

?  :Wink:     -  ,  . 
* 777*,    -2  -6-1.      ,      .

----------


## 777

.  ,       3-(  )   132   ,    .

----------


## .

.        ,   .  2010    ,    2010

----------


## indy11

> .  1-  46     .   . ,      . ..      ,       .


  ?...          -     ?    46- ,        .

----------


## .

:Wink:

----------

,  ,    "     2010 ,    -."     ,      , ,     212-.  .

----------


## Andyko

212-

----------


## .

,           .     ,     -     .

----------


## klb36

" " 
         -  ( 2 ) 212        
 -        
      ?

----------

,  .  ,      ,        .

----------

,   ,  ,   ,   ,  ,   46 ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,   ,  ,   ,   ,  ,   46 ?



   ,   ,  ,  ,     ,   .

----------


## mirra_s

,    .      .    ?          ?

----------


## .

.      :Frown:           . 
   ,

----------

160 
   46 (),  17 (..   ) ?
 ?

----------


## stasbz

:    46     19 .   25 .   .     ?   2 .       ?          .

----------

> ?


26   ..   :yes: 



> 2 .


 2  - , , .
  -  .
  -  .  :Smilie: 

__   :Love:

----------


## kile4ka

?          2  -6-1 ???               ???

----------


## efreytor

,   .




> 3.    -      ,   2   ,               ,    :
> 3)     ,           **      .


     ,,      .

----------


## .

> 2  -6-1


 




> ???


     ,       ,  .        :Frown:

----------


## kile4ka



----------

!
   ...     2010.             .    !

1)   .    ,     .      ? ,  5 ,     ,  .  ?

2)    . /     .         9 .    /  ?    ( /     )

3)   /       ?

4)      ,     3    ...      ?  ,    ?

5)                 -2?

----------


## efreytor

1.    ...         .
2.    /       
3....      .
4.""
5.  3-     ""  ..   .

----------

> 1.    ...         .
> 2.    /       
> 3....      .
> 4.""
> 5.  3-     ""  ..   .


 !

1)          . ,    ?  ...    ...       ?

2)  ,  /     . 

3)      ,    ? 

""...

----------


## efreytor

1. ...  ...  ...
2.,  .
3.  ,

----------


## Puella

> 5.  3-     ""  ..   .


, ,           20.09...    17.09....      (22.09) ,             ?     ?       ?

----------


## .

> 5.  3-     ""  ..   .


      . -2 -    ,     .     ?    ?

----------


## Puella

:          ,    ...  -1...    ...     ,       ...   ,       (      )   ,        -2...    ...

----------


## Puella

:           6-1...         ?      ,   ...   ?      ,       ...  -1    1,   9 .

----------


## .

6-1   ,    .
 -2  .   ,

----------


## Puella

.,    .    -2,   6-1           ,       .  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> ?


...  .



> ?


 .



> 


  212     ?

----------


## frogee

!

  15%   30   .   ,   .    .

      :
)  26001,  ; 
)  12-2-3 " .     ......."

  ?

----------


## .

*frogee*,        ,     



      .     84 ?   :Frown:

----------


## frogee

> *frogee*,        ,     
> 
> 
> 
>       .     84 ?


  :Frown: 

        ,     ,     ?     ...

----------


## efreytor

> 


 .         - .

----------


## frogee

> .         - .


     ?
,     -  ?

----------


## frogee

2  -6-1 -    ?????  :Frown:

----------


## .

.

----------


## frogee

...
      ?

----------


## efreytor

()

----------


## frogee

...
    ,    ...
..        ?  - ?     ?     ?

----------


## efreytor

*frogee*,                  (),         (    6  )        ,     -4,       ,   .     -2.         ""-160 .

----------


## Arianna

!  .      15 %,        3 .  ,     ,            .                9 ,         3 ?

----------


## efreytor

9          ,          ...    30  2011 .

----------


## Arianna

30  2011 ,       ,  ,

----------


## frogee

?       ?

----------


## Arianna

.   ?

----------


## efreytor

,    .

----------


## Arianna

,    3 ,        ,      ?       ?

----------


## .

? .        ,     ?

----------


## 2107

?   -  ?   ,       ?

----------


## efreytor

"" ...         ,     ""       ,     . ,      ,              .

----------


## _

?
  46 
  15
 2008 
   , /  
  2008  
 2009   
    2008 ,   2009  .

 :
1)            ,        26001          ?
2)            ,   2011        2010?       ?
3)    ,      :
 -      26001 ()     , ,   
 -  
 -          ( , , 26001)    .

          - ?

----------


## .

1.     ,      ? 
2.  
3.  26001     .    ,  ,  -2     
    ,  26001     .
         .

----------

> 1.     ,      ? 
> 2.  
> 3.  26001     .    ,  ,  -2     
>     ,  26001     .
>          .


    ,  ,      ,    (  :Smilie:    .

  ,

----------


## .

> ,      ,    (    .


  !  ,   :Frown:  -        :Wink:

----------

!        30.09.10,  ,        2009.         ,        ..      -30.09.10 .   - 14.10.10       .   ,       -1   14      . :          14 .

----------

# 2531,            ?

----------


## efreytor

.


> -30.09.10 .


     ,   .


> - 14.10.10       .


   14 ?          ""    5 ...

   ,     ,        ,                 ...      ,            14 ....




> 14 .


 .

----------

,   .        ,  .          )))))

----------


## .

> ,   .        ,  .          ))))


     .    .     ,   . 
,        -     ,       :Smilie:

----------

:Smilie:  , ,  2007   ...  ...  ...  2010     ....    ...,        12 .    ?  ,   ?     11

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## 2107

!   ,    ,     .       .       ,      ,        ?      ?    ,     14      ?        2 .           5    ?

----------


## .

,         . 
          ?
            ???
      ,       .

----------


## 2107

. ..       .

----------


## .

,      .  ,

----------


## 2107

.          13 ?

----------


## EugeneD

> 2 .


    ...

----------


## efreytor

> 13 ?


     "".

----------


## napoleon4

!     .          !  208   ,  2009    ,   .           . ..        .    ,       ,     . ""  ,  ,  ,     ,   .             2009 .      ,  ,     ,        ,    10000  2010 .       . 
     ?    2009   .       ,   2010   ,  ,         !

----------


## .

,    .      .     .

----------


## 2107

!   ,     4  2010. () .       ?

----------


## .

25 .   ,  -?

----------


## Yala

!  .   ,  .     .               ?

----------


## .

.      3- ,

----------


## Wet2007

.
        "".
 2009        60     .      .        .    .  2009     .     m  ,       ( )  "  ... "       **    , ** ** ,      .       .  .    +     "".   ,    (  !) - ,  **     (      ""    2009), , ...     !  . 
 :
  ,          .   .    ,       "",       2 . (  ?)
__ ,       ?     ?       ""?          : "   ,    ,        "???
-    ""?
-      , ?
-    2 ?
____ ,  !
PS:
 , ./, .  -    .

----------


## Na28ta

http://www.klerk.ru/cons/skobeleva/182030/

----------


## .

> ?


   .      ,    ,           .
         .



> 


    .    .  ,    .
    ?   60       ?

----------


## Wet2007

> .


 .
  ,           ,        (, )   ,     !,  ,       .       ,      .        26.06.2009  26.06.2010.   -      .             ?

       ,            ,     .  ...  ,    .       ,       .

----------


## .

> ?


   ,    .       ,     .       ,  ,        .
         .      ,     :Wink:

----------


## Wet2007

.
   ,    ... ,    !     ,          ,     ,     .   !   .       ,      ... , ,       ,      ...  ,   ...     !    .    ,    ,    - ?  ,   !       ,         ,     ,    !          ,     ,   ,    !      .     !    !  !
   ...
        ?

----------


## . .

,  ,        . ,                  .  , ,     . :                ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,    ... ,    !


      ?      



> :               ,    ?


  .           ,

----------


## Na28ta

> ,    ?





> ,


    , - ,    ,    :     ,  ,   ?   ,  ,        :Frown: .

----------

> ,  ,       .


 -      :         ,                .

----------


## .

,   ?
  , .        3- .

----------


## EugeneD

!     ,       ...   .,   :     " ",    " ". , ,        . ,         ,      .

----------


## Wet2007

> ?


   ,      ,       ,     !     ,       !       !         ,  , ,   ,   65%  !     20% ""...  ,     100, 140     ,    !!!   !     ,   -   !       - 2      !      !!! !!!    ,        ?     !           !   .    !    ,          !      -     ...       !  ,      ,        ,          ?       ,  ,  , ,    ! ???
       ?

----------


## Na28ta

*Wet2007*,      ,  ,     ?  , ,   :        ,        ,     ... ,    ,    ,    ....

----------


## Wet2007

Na28ta,   .
   ,            ,        (, )   ,   ,       .         ,      .     ?         26.06.2009  26.06.2010.   -      .
         .   ,   ,   .
      ?

----------


## Na28ta

*Wet2007*,         .     .   :    ,  ,   ...

----------

. !  . -      ,            ,         .       ,            ,    ,    (  ).  .     ,      ,      ( )      ,    ( ).                . ?  .     .       () (  "" ),             .       .     .      ,      .   ,  ,   ,    .    .        ,   ,    .       ,      .  .
PS.     .    ,  !!!

----------


## .

**,         .   ,    .     ,   .      .

----------

,    ,           ().      ,          .               ?

----------


## natali.spb6

,              ,    .
  ,     .   .

 ...  :yes:

----------

*natali.spb6*,   ,        :yes:

----------


## natali.spb6

,    . 
        ?   ,      ,       .        .

----------


## natali.spb6

26001,           .       ...

----------


## .

*natali.spb6*,           ,        .
      ?          :Frown:

----------

,     ,     .      ,  .
       .

 ...   ...

----------


## .

.     .    .

----------


## A

!
,   ,    .
 :Smilie: 

  :
1.    26001,  ;
2.     ,       ;
3.       160 . (   ?)

           ?
    2010       ?
             ?

  !

----------

> 26001


 



> ?




. 22.3 129-



> 2010       ?
>              ?

----------


## 777

,     2010 . .    46  .   ,      /  -   10.11.2010,  +    10 ,    (  /.-1955),    01.01  20.11,  =9238, =80 ,  -924,?           (    29).    ,    -2(    ),       .

----------


## 777

=80 , ,  509 .

----------


## .

,              
  ,            :Embarrassment:

----------


## 777

,  -     .         ?
1)  :   . (  4-  2  .  ..)                              
 :   ???    ???                                                      
 :  ???  
     ???   (    ??        )                                                                  

     40101810800000010041                                                             . 
    1    , . 705           
   044583001                                                                             
                2010  . .087-815-017407                                                                                                                                                                                   . 
    39210910010061000160
  (...)     ..                : 119297, ., ., .18,.20.                                         . .                                                               772903828920                                                      .                             
           ()  9238,00  :        :             9238,00,       

 ()             

2)    ,   ..    087-815-017407(.   -32-12091)
 39210202110091000160   .-924

3)   ,   ..    087-815-017407(.   -32-12091)
 39210202100081000160  .-572,         ,  ,

----------


## .

?    . 
   ?       .     ? ,      ?

----------


## 777

,            -4 (), .    .         .  4      . ?

----------


## .

*777*,      ,    ,          .
    .       ,     .
     ,    10    :Frown:

----------


## 777

.,   ?

----------


## .

,   .    .
 ,       .
 ,       ,      ,

----------


## 777

,       .
 ,       ,      ,       
     ,      ,             ?

----------


## 777

7703363868, 770301001,          , ,     ,  ,   ,       .        ,     .  ,   .        ?

----------


## 777

.      2579,  ,    .
    : 	   
            .
 2010  ,      ,         14%,     7274 .  2011             ,        .            .         . 2010   ,  ,   ,     4      .

----------


## EugeneD

"  "? 7274 " "    *2009!*  2010     ,   !    12003 .          ,     ,  !   ?

----------


## 777

,   ,     .30    ,   .    .     (   ).     ,    ,.        .

----------


## __

, ,  .
     (),  ,     .      (  ),     - . .
    ,    ?   ?     ?      ,    ?
   ,                 ,    ?   .    ?

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie:   ,   .     ,   -,     . ,   ,         ( ,       ),                 1 .

----------


## .

> ,    ?

----------


## natali.spb6

-    ?

----------


## efreytor

.

----------


## natali.spb6

.

----------


## efreytor

....    ...       ,, .

----------


## Na28ta

.        ,         ,  .      .   ,      ...

----------


## FREAK

,       :Dezl: , 
1.    : 
 26001,  2    ,  ,   ,  2   .        3  ?
2.     




P.S.

   46 ,   ,   ,     160 .

----------


## .

*FREAK*,    .      ,    ,          :Smilie:

----------


## FREAK

,      ,         ,          ,      :
1.   ;
2.   

      ,          :Smilie:

----------


## .

.

----------


## FREAK

.
    4 ,    .        ,   4-     .

..         ,     ?

,   . :Redface:

----------


## efreytor

...      ...        , .

----------


## FREAK



----------


## Iren

,       ().

1.  : 
)       ( ). 
)     (+ 3   )     (4 , ..  1969..)
)       (  ,    ,   , ..   ),       (   ),     
)     ,     ,          -2 (  )
2.  :
)     ,   , ,     (1  2 ,  ,  )
)  1200.
3.  :
)   :     
                                   26001 (2                                    +  3  )

                                   (  )
)         ( 100    )   46, 125373, ,  , .3, .1
   ...

----------

*Iren*,    ?
    ? 
 :yes:

----------


## Iren

:yes:

----------

!
     ...  -     ...
  ()      -  .       .
1.    .   2009 . 485 . -    () ?
2.     2010 .?    ?      1982  ? ,  ?
3.    ()  2010 
4.    2010 . ( 2009 ). -11?  -2  ?

!      :Frown: (((

----------

> ,


     ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?

----------

**,

----------

!
   :
1.    .   2009 . 485 . -    () ?
4.    2010 . ( 2009 ). -11?  -2  ?

 :Smilie:

----------

2010 .
         ??
    ,   ,    ...
 ?

----------


## Iren

.        2009,     ,   .

----------

Iren,       .       ,     .      ...     10  16   , 4   ...
  ...
     !

 :Frown:

----------


## Fouol

Wet2007,    ,  .  --,       .    -    ,     (, , --).     -  ,          ( ,    ),     .   .       .   2 :
1.         (        .  ,      ,        ,  ,    ..) 
2.        (    -,    )
       , ,   .
,        )))
  -     ,       . =   .  ""... 
      ,    :              ,    .    -       . 
     .   -

----------


## 123

.    ,    ,  ,      ,       ,     .           .   46 .  5     .     .     ,  ,    ,  .         .   (   ).  - .

----------


## Annete

! ,  ,          ,  ,   ,  :Smilie: 
  ,   ,      :Smilie: 
,        ,   .  ,      ,       .       (   3  ),     ,    , ,    .  .
     ,         ,     .


   -      ?  ,        ,  .?...      ,       ,  ,   ?

        -  , ,   - 5    . (       ).      ,      .

----------


## .

?    ,      .

----------


## Annete

.,
      , .    ,        , ,         ..
     4   " "     "          ......".
  ?=))

----------


## .

,            .

----------


## Annete

,  =(

----------


## Pam-82

!!!
   ,    ?
   2007 , ,   ,      ,  0    . ..    ,      ,     ,    2-  .         .    2-    24001    26001. ?    ,    .        page 1,2  ..  46       ,   ,    .   ,       ,    ,    ,    ?            ?      ?         :Frown:    ?       , , ,               ?

----------


## Pam-82

1.   ,      ,       ,  ,      , ,     ,      46    .   ,     ,          ? 2.       (),      -,          ,        -   ? 3.             ,     -        ,           ,     -          ?   -  ,     .

----------

.   ,        ( -2   .  ).      ?   ,     ,   .      ( 2008 .) ?

----------


## Na28ta

.  :Smilie: .   ... ,      . -2  ,   ,  , ,    ,      .

----------


## ..

!   ,  ,     !    ,        ..  
    2005.,     ,     / .   ,       2005  2006. (    2     ).     .   .     ,         ,  30.000 (!) .    30 .      46-    ,   5 .    :           2007, 2008, 2009, 2010 ?  , ,          ?

----------

-2,   :
1.  1  120.     2009?   ?
2.  2  2.1   ?       2008 .    -2   .
3.  3.   510    31.12.09?     2010    2009  (   520).   .   530       2009?   ?     2010?

   .        ...

----------


## .

> :           2007, 2008, 2009, 2010 ?


 .     



> 1  120.     2009?   ?


 



> ?       2008 .    -2   .


  1    



> 2010    2009  (   520).   .


    ,    .      ,   .   1  2    ,

----------


## ..

[QUOTE=.;53030945].     

 .   ! ,     ,  ,  ,      . 
          2007, 2008, 2009, 2010  ?

 ,     180 (  ?)  -  .    2010    .        , -,   -    ?    :
1.  -  ?
2.    ?
      .

----------


## .

> 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010  ?


 .   2010  ,      . 
     .   ,  .

----------


## ..

.!
     ?  ?   ,     ?

----------


## .



----------


## Pam-82

-    ,   ,    -   !!!!

----------


## .

*Pam-82*,      .      http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?type=9
         -  .
    .            ,     - ?  :Frown:

----------


## Pam-82

.  ?
         .,     .
    ,        ,   . 
  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Pam-82*,     "",       . 
.      .

----------


## Pam-82

, ,    ,   24001   ,  -   ,   ?      ,   ,    ,               ,  ,            ?

----------


## .

, .      .
    -.      .  , ,

----------


## Pam-82

,      ,            .      ,    ?    , -,      .
*.*,    !!!!   :Smilie:

----------


## Wet2007

> Wet2007,    ,  .  --,       .    -    ,    ......  ...  -


  .     ,      ,    .      "".
    .

----------


## Wet2007

> -     ,       . =   .  ""...


   ,      !        ,  ,         !       ,    ,                "    20%    "  :Smilie:    ...     :
   ?    ,          ?

----------


## .

*Wet2007*,   -  ,      ?   ,        ? 
    .      .        ,      .       .    ,   ,    !
     ,

----------


## Wet2007

*.*!            (  )            ,          .
     :        _ /_ **    ,     , (.. ,            !  "0"),      "  "       -   ...  ,     ,         -         ... (          ,              ...)  - ,  ""       -       ,           ,    "   . 1  122     20 %   ".?    ?

----------


## .

> 


     .        .
       .

----------


## Wet2007

,      ,         .    (   ). + ,      .       (     )    ?       (         ...). 
           ...

----------


## .

,  .



> ...

----------


## Wet2007

> ,  .


  !  .



> 


, !  ,    +  (..) + .   ,     ...   .

----------

,    1 ,     ,   ,     ?

----------

!  ,      , ..     31 .  30       .     7900 .     1  -   .   -    ?        (     )      ?

----------

,    .      , ..        ,    ,               ( 2   ""   )        ,            ,   ?

----------


## efreytor

> 






> 


 



> ?


  .



> 


...      ..



> 2   ""   )


       ..



> ?


 ...  ()    2 ...       ..     .

----------

.
                (  -  ,        )         ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


 ,     ..



> 


  ?       ...     ...     ...   .

----------



----------

(    ),    ,   ,   ,       ,     ,   ?

----------


## efreytor

.

----------


## Fouol

> :
>    ?    ,          ?


 ,   ,      .     6%,     -     ,   ,   -      .       ,    . -  ,     .      ?  ...           ,      ,          .     -    "",   .

..,     ,             ?   ?         ...
        ?

----------


## .

,       ,

----------

,    2007,    ,    .            ?

----------


## .

-?   :Frown:

----------

.   ,   .

----------

(,    ),              .      24001   ?       ?

----------


## .

,

----------



----------


## Annete

-  ,     ? (,   ?)            () ...         =)     ?    -      =)       ,        ,     =((

----------


## .

.   ,  .         :Frown:

----------


## AKO08

.     .          .   .   26001            ?

----------


## Annete

..     ,          :Smilie:

----------


## 2107

,   ,         (,   .)?  ,    ,     ?

----------


## .

4 .

----------


## 2107

?

----------


## .

?

----------


## 2107



----------


## AKO08

.     .          .   .   26001            ?
!

----------


## EugeneD

> ?


 :yes:

----------


## Oksanel

!  ,  :    2004.  "" ..        .     "" .
      2004.     ,   ,      ,   ?

----------


## .

.       (   ).      2007-2010 .     .     ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## klb36

3   
     ,   ,        ( 2 )

   .

----------


## .

*klb36*,   .      ?     ? 
,      5    :Wink:

----------


## Oksanel

.     ,  30   ..,    :Abuse:              ,     ?     ?

----------


## klb36

- 6

----------


## Oksanel

:Big Grin:      .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

,        2010 . (   ).
  24.11.10
 :Smilie: 
        ?   -?

----------

!    ,   / ( ,  ,   /  ).    ?    ?     /      (   ?).

   ?       ?    ( 6%)   2011 ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

**, ,    .       ?

----------

... ?
    ?     :Smilie:

----------


## .

.     :Frown: 
     ,   .        ,

----------

.,       ..
   ,       :Smilie: 
 :Smilie: 
    .  (, )  !  !

----------

/ (  ,    )
      ...  ?

----------


## .

> /


 ,       .        



> .


       ,

----------

!  !   -    ?      ...    / .

----------


## .

,  .

----------

.   ,      (   )         (   ).
  ?
 ,   - . ,           .      :Smilie:

----------


## .

,    ?

----------

,  - !
    ,      -    )

----------


## .

** ,         .         ,     .

----------

2009,    ...              .  ,             ,   -      (   )...            . 
 1 -   ?    ,    .
  2-        ,       ,    ?

----------


## efreytor

**,    ?
      2009  ?

----------

6% .  ,   ,... .    .           .         -    ,  .

----------

2009,    ...              .  ,             ,   -      (   )...            . 
 1 -   ?    ,    .
 2-        ,       ,    ?

----------


## .

.   ,       2009 .
      ,       :Frown: 



> -    ,


      ,  ,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

,                  .

.  :Big Grin: 

              ""...    .

----------


## efreytor

...   ..   ))))

----------


## dexxxqqq

.     .  :        (6%),    ,   ?     ?

----------


## .

30  .

----------


## efreytor

> 


    ?  :Embarrassment:     ...  ...
       / ....                  .        ... -  .     ...           ...

----------

> .   ,       2009 .
>       ,      
>       ,  ,      ?


 ... ...       :Smilie:  
    !!!!       :Smilie:

----------

> ,                  .
> 
> . 
> 
>               ""...    .


!   :Smilie:       ,   .      ,  "    -,     ,       ,     ,     ,        ...  ...

----------

,  !     (    ,    -...)      -          -...  :Smilie:

----------

,    .
 2010 .      ()  :
1.    ( )
2.      ( )
3. -2 ( )

     ,      2010 .,     :
4. . .   ( ) - ,   ?
5. -11 -        -2?
6. -6-1 - ?   ?
7.     - ?

----------


## .

?   ?
-6-1    
       -2

----------

,     ?

----------


## .

.

----------

-6-1 c 2010  ?   2009   ?
http://www.klerk.ru/cons/shinkarev/191260/
   ,    .

      ... ,     ( -2,  ,        .)

----------


## .

2010  -6-1
    ,      1 .         .     ,             
       ,            ,     .
      192    07.07.2010

----------


## lenski

,        ,         1,5 ,    ,   21.12.    ,  1  ,   ?

----------


## .

,   ?
    .

----------


## lenski

, ,   ,   !!    .     21.12    ,    ,     !!!     !!

----------


## .

,            1  81  (     .4 .77).

----------


## lenski

.   ???         2   ?    "" .    ,      (   7 ,           ,    ,   )  ,  ,   ,          1,5    :    10000,         ???

----------


## dexxxqqq

> dexxxqqq
> 
> 
>  .     .  :        (6%),    ,   ?     ?
> 
> 
> 
>  30  .


,       :         ,        ?

----------


## .

.      ,

----------


## lenski

. ,    2726            ??

----------


## .

,    .    2

----------


## lenski

?

----------


## Annete

, .....        15.11, 24-25.11  ,  22.11   ...     ,      ...    )     ,   ..   ,      22.11,  ,     .
    ?   22  ..  ..    (

----------


## .

29  5  .         .        .
        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Annete

,        ,      ,         -     ?  , ,   ? ,      .
       ..  ))  ,       .   ,        :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,         -     ?  , ,   ?

----------


## lenski

, ,   2731

----------


## .

*lenski*,

----------


## elena78g

,           .        ,  ?    ,  3-        ,    ,      26001 ,      - ?

----------

> 26001 ,      - ?


 

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=343024

----------


## Marina1983

!
,  (    ):
  :
1.  
2.  
3.       ,     ,   ,     ,      ,    (    ). -    ,     ,       " "? 
  ,            ?

----------


## EugeneD

1-2 - ,  3) -     ,       ,     -   .   -  ,    (   5 ).

----------


## bublik009

.     6% +TYDL/  ,    , . .  :     ( )    ?

----------


## EugeneD

- ,    .         ...      -   ,      . ,  ,    ?    " "?       3 .

----------


## Marina1983

> !
> ,  (    ):
>   :
> 
> 3.       ,     ,   ,     ,      ,    (    ). -    ,     ,       " "? 
>   ,            ?


..    -              -   ?

----------


## Marina1983

,   ,          -      2  (  /?)

----------


## Iren

,     , ..      .               ,       .         .

----------


## Credo2009

! 
  ,    - 
1)           46    ?
2)    - ,      ?
.

----------


## .

1.  46-
2. .   .

----------


## Credo2009



----------

-2, -6-1, -6-2, -6-3

     ,      ,      .   ,    -2. 

, ,          ?  , ,  ,  .

----------


## efreytor

, -2

----------


## Wet2007

> -   ,      . ,  ,    ?    " "?       3 .


   (  )    ?   .   .      ,  ?   ?         ... ?

----------


## Wet2007

> ... ,  (    ):
>   ...


 ,    ,     !    ,      ! ,   ,   -  .   ! "        ,      60 ,   160"...   ,   :   ,      ,    ,      !     ,      !!! , ,    ... "  ,      " -    .   ,       60,  600!  -     !!!!   !!!!  :Demonstration:

----------

> , -2


!

----------


## .

*Wet2007*,            :Frown:    160            .       -  ,

----------


## Imya

,   ?
      (  .)   . ( ),           (    ).       ?           ?

----------


## idw

.     ?
  ,        ,   ,         .      ?

  ,         ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


 .



> ,         ?


  ...

----------

> .
> 
>    ,  ,   5000 .
>   ...


.     ?

----------


## .

,   /   .

----------


## idw

> ,   /   .


.

----------

,      -2.
  ,        212    -2, -6-1, -6-2, -6-3
   . -      )))    ,       ,     .

----------


## .

-6-2, -6-3    .

----------


## idw

: 
          ,              .      .           ?

----------


## EugeneD

, ...         .  ,      -  .

----------


## Pam-82

!!!
 ,     ,     24001.        .,     .      . ,     -        ?    ,     ,  46     ,  46   ,        ,   ?          ????
 ,  , ..    , ,    ,       .
   !!!!

----------


## .

,     .        .

----------

!!!!

----------


## assolato2006

!  ()  ""  .  . ..,             -      ?       ,      ?   ,    ,          :EEK!:

----------


## .

,    .      ,      .

----------


## assolato2006

.        .     . 
,   ,   :   ,  ,    -   ,  . -       :Frown:

----------


## .

,         .

----------


## assolato2006

: ,      ,      .        . ,     "   ",  .   ,      .  -       :Frown: 
*.*,       !          .

----------


## kile4ka

- (  )??????

----------


## efreytor

.

----------

-   2 ,  ,  -  -     ,    3000 !  .    , 
        2008      ??

----------


## efreytor

> -  -


    ?    ,"" .    .    ,       ,            ,  .        ,  ,   ,     )))

----------


## Booker888

-       26001  ...

----------


## kile4ka

V( / /   ),       ????       26001????

----------


## kile4ka

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/116570/      26001

----------


## rostorgueva

.         ,      .  (.)   .    .       6%-   -        .    .

----------


## .

*rostorgueva*,     .    .         .

----------


## alex_01_1

.      - ,  ,         .   . -       ,       ,-    , -  , -         .....         .        ?                 /       ?  ,       ,    ,   / ,  ?          ?

----------


## .

> ?


   -?      (  ),       ? 



> ?


       -       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## alex_01_1

:"  ,  ? ,  ,  "  , :       -   ?           ,?

----------


## EugeneD

.

----------


## .

*alex_01_1*,    ,   ?    ,   ,

----------


## alex_01_1

*.*, *EugeneD* , !  :yes:

----------


## rostorgueva

> .         ,      .  (.)   .    .       6%-   -        .    .


           .   ,            . ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Stoun00

!  ,   . 
 ,  6%.

 :

1.    ,  .

2.    ,   .

3.  .  160 . 

4.       46 , ..       ,   .

5.       5-           . 

6.  30  2011-      2010-   .

  ?

:

1.    ()   .?
2.           -   ?    - ?
3.  ,    /c    ,   ?   .


   .
 .

----------


## .

1.   , ,     
2.  
3.    .

----------


## Stoun00

> 1.   , ,


   - :Frown:  ,         ? .    .

 : http://www.r77.nalog.ru/str.php?topic=imns77_46
  .

----------

!!!
 ,   ,     ,    -2,    ,   ,  ,          1   .  .        ,       -  . -       ..       ,    ???

----------


## Na28ta

?          2- ,         .      .       .     ,    ,   ,       ,        .      ,           .    .

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,     (   -     -2,  ,      ),   .    ,  -2        .
**, -2      .      12 .      15     -2

----------


## Na28ta

> *Na28ta*,     (   -     -2,  ,      ),   .    ,  -2        .


.,  ,         . ,     ,   ,      : ,       (   ,    ),  ,  ,        ,       .     ,    ?       :      ,         ,      (      ,   ).

  , ,      : "   -2,    ,   ".

----------

,    ,       31 ,            ,   ,  2- .           .    .

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,   ,   -2? 



> ,    ?


     ?  ,       (    ,     ,      ). -2    .    212-  ,   -2 -   .      ,    .         ,    .           :Frown: 
           .

----------

> ?          2- ,         .      .       .     ,    ,   ,       ,        .      ,           .    .


         ,            ,    - ,               ,   .  ,    -  .

----------


## Pam-82

,       ,   .   ,   1.4       3077.....     .     .      4107...    15   ?      1.5  .    14  2007 ,   29  2010 ,   ?

----------


## efreytor

14 ...



> 3077


  ...

----------


## Pam-82

, efreytor  :Smilie:

----------


## 111

,
, ,  !
    (,  ,   ).   ,     .    ,     2010      2010 .      2009  (   ,            -11   ,  ,       ..)
 ,           ,    .       2008        .     . 
 ,              (   ).        ,                .         .    .     "  ",     .   ,        ,   ,    ""?  ,     ,         .
       .
       2010 . (    ,  ).   ?
1.      2009  + . 
2. ,   .       ? (      ,   ).                       . 
3.     ?
4.     2009 ,       ? (-   ,      (    )   ,    (  ? ,    ,       ).         (       ).
5.   -     ,   ,   -  ,        ?          ,     .

 ,  ?     -   , , . (      ,  ,      ,        ,   ,    ,    -  (,        ( ,    ).

----------


## Serei

, 6%,  ,   ,   2010 .,   ,    ,   46   .       2010 . .         2   ,    ?

----------

! , ,     ,            .     ,      ,   ? 
   ,          . 
   !  
.,   !

----------


## Na28ta

, , .

----------


## yuppi

-,    :

1.          ?
2.          (,  ) -     ...
3.           .,  ?

4    - .    .   ,   .?        ,             ?

PS:     -       -   . : "  31.12.2010". ))))

----------


## .

1.      ,  
2.      
3.  ?      ,        ,     
4.  ?     .

----------


## anjuta-tajga

! 
, ,  ,      02.11.2010,   09.11.2010, , ,           4 ? (, ,   ).

----------


## .

*anjuta-tajga*, ,    ?           :Frown:

----------


## anjuta-tajga

*.*, ,        :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
P.S.:

----------


## .

.     .   
-2          .      .

----------


## anjuta-tajga

*.*,  ! !    ,  !
   !         !  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## niks35

.     "" .     .  ..

----------


## yuppi

> 4.  ?     .


  :       ,      ?

----------


## EugeneD

...      ? , ,  /     .     ,  ..,  ....   ,    .   ,    ...

----------


## .

> /     .


     ,   ?

----------


## EugeneD

...  , -,     ,   ,      -  ,   .  - -      !  ,    ,      .    ,   -   ""?     ,      ,      ... ,   -  ,          ? ,   ...

----------


## .

*EugeneD*,            .      ? 
  ,      ?



> ,   -  ,          ?


       .    ,   ,         :Wink:

----------


## EugeneD

... , ,     !  , , ,    ,  , , ...
    ?   .       ,    . ,     :  1)    ,       . 2)     ,     ,     . 3) ,     (         !!!)  ,    ,   ,       . ,      ,          (,    ,     )... !   ,  "", ,     :          ,   ,   . -,   ,     -   ,    ,  ..  .. !       .         . !   ,   ,       ,    . 
  4)     ,       ,  ?      !      -  ""   ...  ,      ,     ?     ...
  5)  ,   -  ,  ..,  ..! ,       "" ,       ,    .     -     ,     .

----------


## .

*EugeneD*,      -    :Smilie:  



> ,      ,     ?


       .

----------


## yuppi

,     ())),     ?
         ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## EugeneD

,   ... ,  ,   ,         ,          .

----------


## EugeneD

:     "  - "?        , ,     ,         ,     .

----------


## .

*EugeneD*,    ,  ,   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## EugeneD

,  , ...       .         -      ,     ,  " "...  ,      :     ,        ?     . ,           ,  ?   ?  -     3 !   ...

----------


## EugeneD

> .


 !   (  )     ,    .        .       : , ,   ,   .      -     !  -   ? ,   ,     ,   : "   ,      ,      "...

----------


## .

> (  )     ,    .


   .



> : "   ,      ,      "...

----------


## EugeneD

, !  -,      ,       ?

----------


## lenski

, ,      -   .   39??    ,    ,   39,   7813,   25 ,    15???

----------


## .

,     :Wink: 
       15-    .
   25- ,

----------

, ,   ,  
         ? 
        ,           -2 ...
   ,       .              .             .
   ()   ?  ,   -2      ?
  ,  1

----------


## Na28ta

: . ,  , .31	366-31-23. ,     .  ,     1.     ,     ...

----------


## Stoun00

:  4 4     46   20- .    ,   4.    21--22-   4     ""?

----------


## .

*Stoun00*,      .

----------


## Stoun00

> :  4 4     46   20- .    ,   4.    21--22-   4     ""?





> *Stoun00*,      .


 -        :Frown:

----------


## zhur

> :  4 4     46   20- .    ,   4.    21--22-   4     ""?


, 21   "".        !

----------


## Stoun00

> , 21   "".        !


  ?         ?     ?

----------


## lenski

, ,         ?           (..  ),      -       -1    ? 
2.         4 ??   ,  ?

----------


## .

> ?


 
   ,   



> 4 ??   ,  ?

----------


## lenski

.                ?

----------


## .

.    .       ,

----------


## lenski

?

----------


## .

.

----------

,   .      ,      .      ?

----------


## .

**,   .   
  .

----------


## hiker

> ,


     -     ,  .  ,   ,         .

----------


## .

> ,   ,         .


 .  ,         ,    ,  . ,    :Frown:

----------


## qwas-as

!!!!!!          2008            8000            2010 12000

----------


## Andyko



----------


## abricol

! , .       ,    ,  .  ,  ,        ,   10 .              (   2010,  , ,     ,   ).           ,    ,       ?   ?
!

----------


## .

> ,


 .

----------


## abricol

"  10 ,     ".     ,     .   ,  2      3 ,      ,     .    .  ,         ,     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## abricol

- ,      ?

----------


## Gold fish

.       .

----------


## .

*abricol*,      -       .   -

----------


## abricol

,     !

----------

,    ,    .      ,      ,         ?

----------


## .



----------

.1.5 26001      (   07.06.2000)     11.01.2005 (.. )   67001  ?

----------

,  ,    ,  ,      "  "  ? , 46  ,    1.    ?
       46  ( ,  ?)
    ?       ?
 ,      ,  ?

----------


## .

46-

----------


## lenski

, ,     !!            (        -)      .      (    1,5     ).   :Frown:

----------


## .

> 


      .    -  .      ,      .
        ?

----------


## Na28ta

*abricol*,      ,     :    ,    ,        -         (  ).        , ,  10 ,   :        ...

----------


## lenski

> .    -  .      ,      .
>         ?


    1,5      ,   ,    ,  : "     ,         ,    ." :Wow:

----------


## .

> "     ,


    ,      .       ?

----------


## neo_nic

.
 ,  6%,  .    2009 .      .    11   .   : 
                ...             ?

----------


## Storn

> 


     ....
 ....    ....

----------


## neo_nic

Storn,   !

----------


## lenski

.,         81 . 1     77 . 4   ???

----------


## lenski

??           ??       .  22.12.  29.12.

----------


## .

,    
   "       ,  4  77    ".

----------

> ,    
>    "      *
>  ,  4  77* 
>    ".


  :Embarrassment: 

" ,  1    81"


. 15-16    (    16.04.2003  225)
 84.1.

----------

,     !
    46 ?         
   ?     ?
  ?
1. 
2 
3 
4   
5    
6    
   ?   ?

----------


## Booker888

> ,     !
>     46 ?         
>    ?     ?
>   ?
> 1. 
> 2 
> 3 
> 4   
> 5    
> ...




 26001      
  160

----------


## lenski

> ,    
>    "       ,  4  77    ".


 .  , ,  :Wow:     ?? :Redface:

----------


## Booker888

.         (   ).     ,    .   , ?   . 
-    !!!

----------


## .

> ,    .   , ?   .


 -2  -6-1

----------


## .



----------

> " ,  1    81"
> 
> 
> . 15-16    (    16.04.2003  225)
>  84.1.


  ,  -       ??

   77 . 4  81 . 1??
    77 .4, ..        77 .3,    80.

----------


## .

**,   .     .  ,     .81

----------


## Booker888

> -2  -6-1


       ?

----------


## .

> 7.       ,   ,   ,                                           ,   ,   , .
> 8.   ,         6  7         ,    15       .


 212-

----------

, ,  23  -2      2010
 ,       
 ,

----------


## Booker888

> , ,  23  -2      2010
>  ,       
>  ,


  , -2          22 .        +      .      .  ,....

----------


## .

.  ,     -2,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Booker888

> .  ,     -2,      ?


         .

----------


## _cd4

.       2010. . .  .   experta    -    .      1,5    ,       . ,   ,  .          ?
 :    ,   ?       -    ?
          :       ,      ?

----------


## _cd4

?

----------


## Storn

> ?


  :Big Grin: 



> 


 



> ,      ?

----------


## Andyko

;
     ;
 ,

----------


## .

> experta    -


    -?     2005 ,    5-        :Frown:

----------


## loveisafix

!

 ,   ,  .

   2008,  ,  ,   .      ,   ,   ,      .

    1  2011.      ?

 !

----------


## efreytor

...  ...  .

----------


## FriD

( 6%  ).    -    97 .    ,    ,   .                  .       , ..    . 
  -  , .

  :
           ?      -  -   ...            ?


1.    ,    ?
2.      ?      ?

, ,  !

----------


## .

> ?


 -  ?       



> ?      ?


        .
   6%   ,

----------


## FriD

!  ))

----------


## Uvelir

*.*, .
    .     2009 .      2009 .   .      2009,   2010 .    2010   .   ? .

----------


## Na28ta

2009 , 2010   2011 ,     .           2010     2011 .    ,     .

----------


## .

,  ,         .
       .        :Frown:

----------


## Nass

> 2010     2011 .


,         2010?     .


 ,  ,     .
    2000 ,     2005,     2007.   2006, 2007    500 ..,   .
  ?

----------


## .

> ,         2010?


  .   20%  ,       



> ?


    ? 2007

----------


## Nass

*.*, 3   ?  5?

----------


## .

3

----------


## Nass

> 3


 ,   1,5     :Frown: 
!!!

----------


## kate_019

,         ?  ,  ,   ,          .   ,   ?

----------


## Na28ta

2     , ,    ,   ...

----------


## .

.  . ,       ,            . ,            ,       



> ) ,               1 - 8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      "      4  9   "              ".                    ,     .
> (. ""     19.07.2007 N 140-,  .    30.04.2008 N 55-,  27.07.2010 N 227-)

----------


## Na28ta

,  ,     :Frown: . .,        .     30-  (,    ),          ,          14.01.11   :Wow: .   ,   31-     ,  30-       ,   ,    , ..    (  ).           ,       .

       2011   !    !    ,   , ,    .        : ,    ,    ,             ,    2011       :Frown: .      . ,       ,      ,       7    ,  ,       , ..   ( , ,     ),        :Frown: .    :Frown: .

   , ,       11   ,   , ,   ?    ,    ,       ...

----------

> .


   ,    (  ),     -2  -6  2010,          01.01.11  20.01.11 ( 20- ), ?       2010.   12003,00?     ,   ?            20 ?   2011.  ?

----------


## Na28ta

.       2 .

----------

2 ?         .

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,                .   ,       .
  .        ,

----------


## Na28ta

, ..

----------

!        .     ?   (      ?). , ,   .

----------


## Storn

+   (   ,        )
+  160 .

----------

!

----------


## .

**,          ?

----------


## Na28ta

*.*,      ...        ?  , , ,  ,       ,       ,          ?    ( )      1  22.3    129-       ?

----------


## .

> ?


 , .     .

----------


## Na28ta

... .  ...

----------

> :
>    26001          .              .  !


    ? , ?    ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## Nass

.
        ,      .             2010 . 
:      3-,            ?

----------


## Storn

3-     .....
     .....   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nass

> .....


 :Smilie: 
   ?

----------


## Storn

.....
  -      2010 ,      .....   .....

----------


## Nass

,     -     ,   ,   ,   , ..      + , ,  2-  ,        :Smilie: 
      ,    ,    .     :Frown:

----------


## Storn

*Nass*,     ....

----------


## Nass

*Storn*
 ,           :Embarrassment: 
  ,  , ,     (     ),             .

----------


## 89

,            ?

----------


## pilsonis

,          . 12      +    -1.       .    ,    .      ,      .        ,      ,        .     ,       ,    .   ,      ,    212    ,  ,  ,         .    ,    .      "  /" .       .       , ..      -2.   ,      . ..   ,      .          .

----------


## .

> ,  ,         .


 .
     ,   .      -  ,        .  ,             ,               ,            .
   ,

----------


## alenka5

- ,    ?       - ,        .

----------


## Fraxine

:Frown: .
   ,        (           ?),        ,        227-?

----------


## .

> (           ?


      .      ,        .          .      ,  .
      .

----------


## Fraxine

,          ( )-  ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## .

,

----------


## pilsonis

> .
>      ,   .      -  ,        .  ,             ,               ,            .
>    ,


.
 ,  .
.. ,             -30 ?   ,   .

----------


## .

.       .

----------


## pilsonis

> .       .


, . ..    ,      .

----------


## pilsonis

> .       .


 ,  .   .  ..,        .
P.S.       :Smilie: ,     .

----------


## Fraxine

(     .     .     .    ).
 - ?

----------


## lenski

, ,              ?

----------


## Na28ta

,     ,       ""?    , ,     3   100..,    .    ,       .  :       ,    ...

----------


## pilsonis

> ,     ,       ""?    , ,     3   100..,    .    ,       .  :       ,    ...


 ,   .    .

----------


## Fraxine

.

----------

> , ,      
>         ?


http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr30.htm
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/120988/

----------


## Gold fish

> *Na28ta*,  -2      .      12 .


       20-  .   (!)      ,    17  (!).
            ? 
..   "" -      2011      -2?  :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

17-     :Frown: ,      "".          .      . 12     -2  2011        , ,        .

----------


## Na28ta

*Fraxine*,  .    :          ,      ?!  :   ,   . !   !        ,  ,    ,     (    )...

----------


## Na28ta

> ,   .    .


     ?   ?

----------


## ..

> .  . ,       ,            . ,            ,


!
, :    ,                 (    ,     - )        ? :Hmm:

----------


## .

.

----------


## ..

> .


  -  ?

----------


## .



----------


## ..

> 


    -  ? ?
      ?

----------


## lenski

, , 
1)         ??
2)    -    ?

----------


## .

> ?


 



> ??


  ,     



> -    ?


    - ,    .

----------


## ..

.
  . :Talk:

----------


## lenski

> ,            1  81  (     .4 .77).


.           .

           2 .        ,       ???

----------


## lenski

2963 , .

----------


## Storn

> , , 
> 1)         ??
> 2)    -    ?


1.  ,     
2.

----------


## .

> 2963 , .


  -      :Embarrassment: 



> ,       ???

----------

. .20.10.2010 . ,    , 
   , ,      2003-2006     5500 ,     ,      . ,       . :
1           ,      ?
2    (   )2003-2006,       20.10.2010 .   ?
3    ,      ?
    . ,     , ..      .

----------


## Storn

> 1           ,     ?


       ...


> 2    (   )2003-2006,       20.10.2010 .   ?


  ,      ....



> 3    ,      ?


  :
-  -   
-  -

----------

,   ,     ...

----------

, !   ,       49     ?   49   ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Storn

> 49   ?


   !
   ,     ?

----------

> !
>    ,     ?


    ,

----------


## Storn

,   ""  ?

----------

,

----------



----------


## Storn

> 


 



> 


 



> 


  ?        ?
  - ,    ....    ....

----------



----------

,                        ?

----------

,         ,        !

----------


## Storn

> 


  ,          ...


> ,

----------

,     4  ,           49 ,      ,

----------


## Storn

>

----------

-     -

----------


## .

> ....


      ?

----------


## Storn



----------

> ?

----------


## .

.



> -


  ?

----------

,      ,    ,            ,          ,    ,      ,      ,    ,         !

----------


## lim

> . ..       ( ),     ,          (     ).
> 
>     :
>    26001          .              .  !
>    ,   ,       .


29  2010              46-   :

1.      26001         .
2.      (  160 )           .
3.            .

      ,     ,    .

          :

"...    :

           , *      3 " ",       .*
    ""  1  23   " ... ... ...."              22.3  ..."

  -  ? :-(

  :_     (    ) 2      
2     (. 4.5 )._

----------


## .

*lim*,      ?      ,

----------


## lim

> *lim*,      ?      ,


 ,     ,      ,          -    ?

----------


## .

*lim*,        ,        .
 ,  .      .    ,      ,  -

----------


## lim

> *lim*,        ,


          ,        ,    -     22.3  




> .


   ,   - -  :-(    -      ,     ,        ,    ... :-(

P.S.    -       ,  ,         :-),      :Frown:

----------


## .

> -      ,


     .

----------


## lim

> .


,  -     ,           :

 .85:

"8. ,     ,         ,          :
      ,         ,     ,     ,         ;"

----------


## .

> ,  -     ,           :


         .

----------


## lim

-       :Embarrassment: 

 :Smilie:

----------


## dexxxqqq

> .      ,


  .  .  .    ,       ?   .  ,   ,    .  .      ,       .      ,     ?        ?  ,  ...

----------


## .

,     -2. -     :Frown:    12

----------

.     ,          .   , .  2009    ,           2009  2010 .    .  .      2010    ,           ,       2009.     .   ,    ?      .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

2009    2009.  2010   .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## alenka5

1000 .  ,      .
    ?

----------


## .

*alenka5*,    ?    .         1  2011

----------


## alenka5

. 
    ,  ,    , ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## alenka5

.



> ()    .
> 
>  :
>    ,      .
> 
>   :
> 1) ;
> 2) ;
> 3)          ;
> ...



       :
     ( 26001);
   ?

----------


## dexxxqqq

> ,     -2. -       12


  . .,  ,     ?

----------


## .

.   ,  .    .
  ,    .

----------


## dexxxqqq

> .   ,  .    .
>   ,    .


         (       ). 
    ,      .      ,      .   .

----------

!
      .

     .   2008 .       .       .   .    ..
      ( )       .  .    . 
      ?    ,  3    ,               ?
     ...

----------


## Na28ta

? ,    ,    ...     , , ,  ,     ?

----------

> ? ,    ,    ...     , , ,  ,     ?


         ....

----------


## .

,

----------

> *alenka5*,    ?    .         1  2011


,   ,           ?

    ,     ,         ,   -  .

----------

!  :     6%,   ,   .   ,          ,      .   ?

----------


## Na28ta

.      ,     ...      ,   ,    5  ...

----------

,

----------


## Na28ta

, , 24001 http://www.klerk.ru/blank/116569/

----------

> , , 24001 http://www.klerk.ru/blank/116569/


!        ?

----------


## Na28ta

,  . . ,   .              01.01.11, ,    ...   ,     ...

----------


## .

,       .

----------

,  ,  .
 ,     - ,      .            -2.     -   -2, -6-2  -6-1,  -6-3  ,    ,        .
         (  ) +     ,    0,   .
     ?
               ?     46   ,                    .

----------


## .

.     
       ,

----------

.    ,   ,            ,       ?          2010 .               ?

----------

> ,       .


    ,     ?          26001

----------


## .

? 
  129- .      .

----------


## Storn

08.08.2001 N 129- (.  23.12.2010) "       " (    13.07.2001)

----------


## Storn

.1.2 . 9

----------

> ,


      .        - .             ... 
      ...

----------


## Na28ta

.    .      .    .  80%  ,   ,     !      .   82-84  ,    ( ,  ,  ,  )      ...

----------

> .    .      .    .  80%  ,   ,     !      .   82-84  ,    ( ,  ,  ,  )      ...


   ?

 ,   .   .  .
   ?

----------


## Na28ta

,     .    ,    . 20%  . (  ).      , ...       :Frown: .

----------


## Na28ta

,   .  .

----------


## Zakh

.  -6.  15 . 2010.
,   .    
   .         4 . 2010, 3-  2010,    1 . 2011.,        1200. ,       3-   ?

----------


## Na28ta

.    ,      .

 ,       http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...3#post53090423 .

----------


## Zakh

?

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie:  !  ?    ,     .         ,      ?

   ,  ,       .      ,            ,     ,    .        1 ,       3   :Smilie: .      , , ,   ( )  .

----------

.   , ,     .

----------


## Na28ta

,     , ,    ,        .

----------

> !  ?    ,     .         ,      ?
> 
>    ,  ,       .      ,            ,     ,    .        1 ,       3  .      , , ,   ( )  .


 ,   3   ?,   1       
            2010 ,   3       ?    ,    .

----------


## Andyko

**,    ?

----------

> **,    ?


    ?  ,  ,     ,       5   ,   ,   3 .   ,     ,     1       ..            .

----------


## .

**,     5-     .    3    -  ,     .

----------

, ,  ,  -2  . .,   .     .    2    ,  ,   .
   -       2      -       . 12   ?
 ,

----------


## scorpi2939

,   ,           ..?

----------


## .

> ,  -2  .


 -2 -      .   212-     
*scorpi2939*,

----------

> -2 -      .   212-


.
   ,     ?

----------


## .

.         ,

----------


## TN0808

...      ,     2011 ,    ,  ,     ,   12      2011    ,   ... ,      ...    ,     ...     ,  ,      ...

----------


## .

> 2011 ,    ,


    .   ,     .  -   212-  ,         .           .



> ,


     .

----------


## Astor-Trade

!!
    2010.      ,       .   .   ,   - ?      ?

----------


## Na28ta

.    ?

----------


## Astor-Trade

.         :Smilie:

----------


## Storn

*Astor-Trade*,     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie:  ,    - ,  -  - ,    .    ,  ,      ?  ,          .     ,   :         3   4  2010 .        1  2011 ,   3-  30   .

----------


## Storn



----------


## Astor-Trade

> ,    - ,  -  - ,    .    ,  ,      ?  ,          .     ,   :         3   4  2010 .        1  2011 ,   3-  30   .


    .    ,   ,     ...       .

----------


## .

*Astor-Trade*,    ,   ,   . ,       .
  ,    .  ,

----------


## Astor-Trade

> *Astor-Trade*,    ,   ,   . ,       .
>   ,    .  ,


  !       ?

----------


## .

, .        .    ,       .

----------


## Astor-Trade

> , .        .    ,       .


.   -     ?

----------


## .

,    ,       (     ),   .   ,

----------

.  !  ,   ,      ,  , ..       :Frown:  

 ,  ,   ,      ?        .

----------


## Na28ta

**,       .     . , , .  ,    ,  .

----------

> **,       .     . , , .  ,    ,  .


,     :Frown: 

  ,  ,    -  ,  ... 
       ,    ,    ...  .

----------


## Na28ta

,     :Frown: .     ?

----------

> ,    .     ?


,   .  . , .     ,  ,     .    ,  .    . 
   ?  ? 
  !

----------


## Na28ta

. , ,      . 

 ,   ,     .:


 26001      
  160 .

    ,  ,          ,    .

----------


## .

> 26001


        .

**,     1 .    ,        1 
 :Frown:

----------

,     ,     23  ,    ,       ,   ,    50-100,        0,10 .   " " ,    ,       0,00   ...  :Frown:    ...   :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

**,    :Frown: .     .,   100. . !

     , ,  ,  ,              (  ,     ,    ),  ,   , -  ...

      ...

----------

> **,   .     .,   100. . !


 100 ...    :Frown:    0,18, ,  .  0,12, ,  20  - 0,10...
  , ,    0,00 - . 
   ,    ,      ...

----------


## Na28ta

!

----------

> !


  !  !   .      ,      .   ...  
    ,  ,  ,  ,   ,  ...  :Frown: 

,     ...        :Smilie:        ,  ,   ...

----------


## .

**,  ,    1      . 
       ,       . !           .       (   ).          .
 :Frown:

----------

> !           .       (   ).          .


,   . ,       ...  :Frown:  



> 


  :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

-      .    .       ...  :Frown:

----------


## zaratushtra

14.01.2011.

 2010.   ,      2011.     2011.   ? 

     ?                2012,       20.04.2011 - ....     1000    :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## .

-2  2011   12-     .    14   .

----------


## zaratushtra

> -2  2011   12-     .    14   .


   2011.  ,   -2,  14        ,   : /36514??


  - ,                 ,       ?

      ,   ( ")  ,        ???

----------


## .

> -2,


   .  - -2       . 



> : /36514??


 ,  .  ,    



> ?


  3-    .   3-  2011     .   5-    .    
       ,        20 .

----------

, ,   26001  3     ?

----------


## Storn

,  .....

----------

> ,  .....


!!!

----------


## Astor-Trade

> , .        .    ,       .


   ,        -     . ..              ?

----------


## .

*Astor-Trade*,     .     ,       .     ,     ?

----------


## Astor-Trade

> *Astor-Trade*,     .     ,       .     ,     ?


        .    .
..    ,      ,    ,   ...   ,          ?

----------


## .

> .    .


  !   ,    .           ,     :Wink: 
              ,     .           ,       .
       .

----------


## Astor-Trade

> !   ,    .           ,    
>               ,     .           ,       .
>        .


.    !         -6-1  -2  2010  2011 ?

----------


## .



----------


## Astor-Trade

:Smilie: )

----------


## zaratushtra

> 3-  2011     .   5-    .    
>        ,        20 .


  3-  2011.    1  2011.   (     )  :          .

 ?    ?

----------


## .



----------


## Na28ta

> .    .
> ..    ,      ,    ,   ...   ,          ?


-! ,      ?            :Frown:

----------


## Alenka1101

!
   ( ,  3 ),    2006.,    .    ,        ,   .          ( )  ,    ,      ?  -     ,       ...

----------


## .

*Alenka1101*,        2010 ,

----------


## Na28ta

*Alenka1101*,      , , . .  ,    ,     .         3.. .           ,     :Frown: .     -,  ,    ,   ,   ,     .          .   , , -,  ,  ,  ...

----------


## Alenka1101

?   .   ,          ,    ()          .    .     . .        , .      ,   01.01.2011.     .

----------


## Alenka1101

,     , ,       -          ,  .        ,  ?      ,     ,   ,      ,    ,     ,  .        ...     .   ,      ?

----------


## Alenka1101

) ,               1 - 8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      "      4  9   "              ".                    ,     .
(. ""     19.07.2007 N 140-,  .    30.04.2008 N 55-,  27.07.2010 N 227-)

----------


## katymas

- ... 
      2005 ,              .    ?

----------


## .

> ...     .


  ?     , ,       ,      ? 
  , ,         ,    .
   ,    ,     ?  .
*katymas*,      .   .
     .     16 ,     .    .       .   ?

----------


## .

*Alenka1101*, ,     - ,    2010    ,         .  12003   2010 ,  .            ?

----------

0
*katymas*,      .   .
     .     16 ,     .    .       .   ?[/QUOTE]
        ... ,

----------


## Alohna

,       ,   ,      2010?
      ,   ,  2-     1,5 ,     4120   ,    12000 . !!! :Frown:

----------


## .

*Alohna*,        .  2010     .

,        .         
    ,     ?  -  , **  .   -     :Frown:

----------


## Alohna

2009           2010.      -     ,             1,5 . 
	     2010 .    1000        2010 ,         ,   1  2010.  212    ,         ~12000 .
	 ,          2010 .,       ,    ,                    2010 .
	           ,   ,                 .
     ,        ,      2010.,     2   ,       ,    .

   ,        12  2005 . N 182-
"     

1 - 3  28   " 
    "",   ,

----------


## .

*Alohna*,        .   ,   .       ,         ,    .
     - .     . 
    .

----------


## Alohna

, ! :Smilie:

----------


## .

-  ,     ((

----------

,
   ,   :
   ,   +   ,
 :         -2,6-1

----------


## .

.    46-     ,

----------


## .

().     2011.    2010  3 .     2011?  1 ,    ?

----------


## .

1    . -2

----------

> .    46-     ,


     ,      , ,   46  , ,  .

----------


## 232RMO

, !   2010 .  ,  2011 .   6%.    ,     ,  - ,         ,    ,   -    ?     ,   .     2010   , .  .   - ...  :Frown:

----------


## .

-,    ? 
      .

----------


## 232RMO

,  ,    .     ,   ,   ...         ,  .     .

----------


## .

.  /.        :Wink:

----------


## 232RMO

!

----------


## Shah

!  ,    (..  ,   ,     )  -   ?   ,             ( )        .      ..?
 .  , ,  .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

, .

----------


## 232RMO

.  .           ..

----------


## Shah

.  !

----------


## 179

.    . ()    2010.,   PCB-2    (25 ),        15  (  ). , ,   .

----------


## Storn

*179*,    2010     31.12.2010,      .....

----------

. 
    26001(),  .,       (    2010 )   .        ()    . 
           ,    ?    2006     ()

----------


## .

> ()    .


  .
  .   2011    1000   .

----------


## 179

> .   2011    1000   .


   ?

----------


## Storn

1000

----------

*179*,     2010

----------


## 179

..  2006  2011    6-7      6000-7000.   ?

----------


## Storn

*179*,    ..... ....

----------

,   ,   ???

----------


## Storn

?  ?

----------

.             20   ?
  .

----------


## Storn

?

----------

> ?  ?


 ,   ,      ,    ,       ?!  ,     - ???

----------


## Storn

.....
    ?



> 


 



> - ???

----------

,   26001

----------


## Storn

-

----------


## mrstorm

,        ?    46  (  ).        ?       ?

----------


## Storn

,

----------


## mrstorm

> ,


       ?

----------

,  .     -    2010 (, 6%),      2010, 2011, ,    -2, ,   2010, 2011.  / ,  ..  2011 .
 :
1.       2011      2011?  .
2.                      ,     ?

----------


## Storn

*mrstorm*,           ,    ....

----------


## hryachok

, .

     ,  .      ,       .

   ,    .

     :

1)       ( ),
2)  26001,
3)  ,
4) ,    .

   :

  ,    -?
   3   ?
  -           46?
   46 ,    "  " -  ?

    .

----------


## .

.        .

----------


## hryachok

> .        .


!   :  ,  ,   1  2011       26001,     .      :Smilie:  -   ?       ...

----------

46-  -     ,    . -!   :Smilie:

----------

-  , ,       ,     ,        "".

----------


## hryachok

> -  , ,       ,     ,        "".


  ,  ,    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## 74

,          ?

18210807010011000110
      ,      , ,       ,           


18210807200011000110
     ,

----------


## hryachok

> ,          ?
> 
> 18210807010011000110
>       ,      , ,       ,           
> 
> 
> 18210807200011000110
>      ,


18210807010011000110

----------


## SidWilson

.    .   -2  -6-1  2010 ,      .    -2  -6-1  2011      .              2011 .          -2  -6-1  2011    ?

   .3 . 11    


_   -   (       )   ,   2  2.1  ,           (        ),          ,        ,         ( )_

,

----------


## .

2011     .    .
 :Frown:

----------


## hryachok

> 2011     .    .


 .    ,   -   12       ,   ,    -2.

----------


## T-aa

!
  , ,   ?
 ( 6%)    2010   2011 ,  2010  .   ,     .     ,    ,           ?
       :
1)       (  ,     ,        )
2)  26001
3)

----------


## Storn

*T-aa*,     .....    ....  ........   ....

----------

!    ,   .   2009,          . 3 -     107,   ,       212  24.07.09.    2010  2011 .         .       .

----------


## T-aa

..    ,  :
1)   ,   ,   ,   ,  
2)  46   26001,       160
3)      ,   (    )
4)  /,    2011 (  - -2, -6-1, -6-2, -6-3     3 + )      /
  - ???

----------


## .

> .


  .   ,       :Frown:         (  ,    , ),   .
*T-aa*,  3-?   .      .

----------


## T-aa

.,    :Smilie: , ,     ?

----------


## .



----------

,     46 ,      ,  .          2011, (  2011  )      ,-  (,)

----------


## .

.   .

----------


## Storn

> 2011


 , ...

----------


## mrstorm

> , ...


       2012      ,  2011 ?

----------


## SidWilson

2012

----------


## Storn

.....   2011  ....  :Big Grin:     2012....

----------


## s-tanya

!    .    :   . (    ),  ,  ,            46.        ,   ...     ,  ???       ,    ,  -     . (  4528359300,     45280577000).  ????  .

----------


## B Bo

??    -    ...

----------


## Na28ta

, . ,      .  ,  ,         ,     1800.  ,       ,                .  ,   .  ,       ...

----------


## Storn

-    ....
          .....      ....

----------


## B Bo

,   ?? 

   ,  70% , 20% ,  ...

----------


## Storn

....
     - 90 %.... ....

----------


## katen

> 2011     .    .


      ,       ,   2011 ,   31   ?        2011-?  -    ,      ?
  .

----------


## Storn

> 2011-


 01.01.2011     .... 
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...9E%D0%9C%D0%A1
 ....  ....   .....      -4      ....

----------


## katen

> ....  ....   .....      -4      ....


   -       ,     .  -4   26001  ?

----------


## Storn

> -4   26001  ?

----------


## katen

> 


    ( )     ... ,     -   ,  ?

----------


## Storn

?
         ....

----------


## katen

> ?
>          ....


     ?    , ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


;
   -

----------


## katen

> ;
>    -


   ?       -4       ,         . (,     ,    )
  !

----------


## Andyko

> ?


;
  ,      ?





> 


?
      ?

----------


## katen

> ;
>   ,      ?
> 
> 
>   ?
>       ?


, .))     ,     -))

----------

! 
 !!!     2010.,   ,       .  .    ...         ,   . ???      ???!!!!       . ?
 .

----------


## .

.    ,

----------


## sergei179

.
     .
: 
1)   26001;
2)      ;
3)  .
        ,   ? 
 ,         ,       () ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## pomidor

,             2010 ?          2011          2012 .

----------


## Storn

....
    ....

----------


## .

*pomidor*,        ,   ,     .  .       .

----------


## .

*Storn*,    ,   ?  212- ?  129-?

----------


## pomidor

.,   .                2012?

----------


## .

> 6.  ,          ,                                       .
> ...
> 8.   ,         6  7         ,    15       .        ,   6  7  ,                30              ,     ,   ,   , .


  212-

----------


## pomidor

:Frown:  ,         ,     ,   .          .  :Embarrassment:     ,       5   .

----------


## .

20%   .

----------

2010  .  .    .
 ,            2010 ?       2011   ? -  ,       ,      .     ...
 ,    ,         1.01.2011,      ,  .     .

----------


## .

**,             .

----------

> ,         1.01.2011


-->



> . 1.2 . 9


http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/129fz_reg_070111.htm

----------


## grib7

08-09 ...   2010...   2010-11 ,      .
     ?  ,    ?
-     167  212...  :Frown:

----------

,    

...                    ,     .
(. ""     19.07.2007 N 140-,  .    30.04.2008 N 55-,  27.07.2010 N 227-)

----------


## grib7

> 2010  .  .    .
>  ,            2010 ?


......  / ....   ,   ...,    ...

----------


## .

> ?


  .



> ,


       ,    :Wink:  , -    .

----------


## Nikishina

,        .  .   .
 :   2011   ,     3-     (   ).     3-?

----------


## Storn

> ,        .  .   .
>  :   2011   ,     3-     (   ).     3-?


      ?

----------


## Nikishina



----------


## Storn

*Nikishina*,  3-   .....

----------

,  7719.         46        ?

----------

> 46


 :yes:

----------


## igolki

**  ,  ,    ,          !  :Smilie: 

 .     ,       .   ,   .             ??             ?

----------


## .

,   ?          :Frown:

----------


## mrstorm

,      **               (24,03,2011)     ?         4100  (  ),        .

      46  :
1.  
2.     
3.   (160).

  ?          :




> 


  :             46 ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Nikishina

Storn,    .

----------

.      -2,       ,       -6-2,  .      .
:     ,      ?       (   )?

----------


## Storn

,  ...

----------

!
       .
 1  2011        !
       .

   ,         !

----------


## Nikishina

! ,  ,  .   (,  3)      ,  ,    2010    .     .   2011       .     :     -  !    .     ,    !  , ?

----------


## .

*Nikishina*,         .       ,         .
   ,    212-,  ,      -2

----------


## Nikishina

.,           ,   ?      - .    .    .

----------


## Kitteno4ka

-   ?   ,     ?     ,   ?   -   ?

----------


## Storn

*Kitteno4ka*,

----------


## Kitteno4ka

:Smilie:

----------

,        ?       46?
  ,           46?
    ?
       ????

----------


## .

. 160 .   46-,     46.     46-.
     ,    .

----------

.
  46    ,      .
 ,    ,         ?

----------


## Nikishina

! 46-         !

----------

-           46-?
  ?

----------

?

  182 108 07010 01 1000 110        ,      , ,      ,           ; 

  182 108 07200 01 1000 110       ,        ;

----------

2007. (  ).     -       ,           ?       ?

----------


## .

,      2007-2008   .
  ,   3-

----------

-3       ,   . -   ,    :Big Grin: 
        ?

----------

-   .  ,      ,  .    ,   .   ?

----------


## .

129-
    .       :Wink:

----------

.       ? ...

----------

,  !

  6%,  /,  2011   ,  2010    ,      .,   ,   ,   ?

1.  /
2.     2010
3.     
4.   46-
5.    -      2011 
6.    2012        2011 (, .   )  ?

  ,     1 .
  .

----------


## .

2.     ,  .     2010  - 3 .     
6.     .    
     .

----------

> ,  ,    .     ,   ,   ...         ,  .     .


, ,  :     2010    ,       .         ,         ?

----------

> , ,  :     2010    ,       .         ,         ?

----------

2008 .         .           .      ? !

----------


## .

> 2010    ,       .


   ,    



> ?


     .         
   - 30  .

----------

> ,    
>      .         
>    - 30  .


,         . 
  ?      ,     ?       . ?

----------


## .

** ,     .   -        :Wink:    . 
   ,

----------


## Nass

> ** ,     .   -          . 
>    ,


      ,  ,       300 .. (  ,     ..),     ,     .

      ,   ,   .

----------

> ** ,     .   -          . 
>    ,


  ,      ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


   ?    ? ?

----------


## 26

!
   ,    ,   , ,    26001, ,          . 
  -      ?
     ,       ,      .

----------


## Storn

*26*,      ,          ,      ....        ....

----------


## elzyu

,    15 .     ,      .26001   .     -          () .   ,           (    )

----------


## :)

> ,    15 .     ,      .26001   .     -          () .   ,           (    )


      ...
    ,    ,   ...    .

----------

> ,         
>    (    )


*   -  ""


*:)*,   ?! :)

----------

! , :  ,   3-  2008-2010 .   .             . :    3- -  ?

----------


## .

,  . ,

----------

!

----------


## ARNO

3?

----------


## ARNO

, ?

----------

> , ?


.

----------


## elzyu

1,04 , 3  2010.     1 2011    ,    18 ,   ,   100,   ,    ,    ,  ,   10     3  2011,   . :   ?          .   ?

----------


## .

.   -2

----------

!         .     2009 ,  .       ,      ,   ...  2009       .       ,   ...    ?   ,  ,    160,  ?    ?( ,        ?  ))      ?     ??
   -   ,     ?

 ))  =)

----------


## zaratushtra

,  2010.-2011   ,  2010.       2011     . 

  ,        (2010.).      ,    ,         ?

----------


## .

> 160


 
    ,    ,      . 
               .       ,      .      100 ,   ,    :Frown: 
*zaratushtra*,  .    - 200

----------


## KaaPex

,     1. 2011 + 20.   ? -  ,     10 , ,       10 ?

----------


## Storn

*KaaPex*, ....
 ......    ,    .....

----------


## Na28ta

,  +10 ,   20. ,           . ..       ,      ,   ,       ....

----------


## .

*KaaPex*,  .                 212-

----------


## elzyu

,        ,         .   ,    ,  ,      ,  .

----------


## Na28ta

*.*,    ,   ,  *KaaPex*  ,     .   .  !  ,   ,       ,       - ,     .   ,   ,    +20   .        ,   + - ,      ...  20  - , .         ...

----------

,             2010     ?   2010  ,  2011  ,      ..   ?

----------


## KaaPex

,     ,       .    212-. .

----------


## KaaPex

,     ,           ,     ))   .

----------


## KaaPex

:
(. ""     19.07.2007 N 140-,  .    30.04.2008 N 55-,  27.07.2010 N 227-)

8)  ""  1  22.3    : "                   ,     .";


   ,           ,  :
)    
)     

         )))

----------


## .

*KaaPex*,

----------


## Na28ta

*KaaPex*, ,   ,         !  -           .   -  ,  -      ...

----------


## efreytor

> .";


 ,      ,     "  "

----------


## zaratushtra

> *zaratushtra*,  .    - 200


!
    200 .,   126-,      ?

----------


## Iris 1

, ,    :              ,                 -2, -6-1, -6-2,-6-3????
          ,     ??

----------

> 26001          .              .  !


   ?    ?    ?

----------


## Storn

> ?


 ? ....

----------


## Iris 1

> , ,    :              ,                 -2, -6-1, -6-2,-6-3????
>           ,     ??


,  -....
    .

----------


## Credo2009

, ,       2010,       2010,     .     2011 ,   160.        ? 
.

----------


## Storn

*Credo2009*,

----------

-?
    ,     15- ,       25-,      -    11-   :Wow: 
     ,     ,   ,    ?

----------

**, http://www.klerk.ru/inspection/214322/

----------

,  -  ! :yes: 
  !

----------


## lim

24001  "       ,     "        (   15 ,     )            (  -  )?

----------


## efreytor

,   ,     .

----------


## lim

!

----------


## lim

> , ,       2010,       2010,     .     2011 ,   160.        ? 
> .


     -      ,           ,           ,         ,         .

----------


## Storn



----------


## simbiozdxd

,
    2006 
  .    .
  :
      5     2011,        ( . -  ,   ) =       2011 
   ~ 25.     (2006 ~ 450, 2007 ~ 1850, 2008 ~ 3850, 2009 ~ 7250, 2010 ~ 12000
                 ,      ?

!

----------

*simbiozdxd*,    ? 
      ?!

.   ( 2010)
  ( 2010)

----------


## B Bo

,      
--------------------------------------------
     !!!

----------


## Storn

> 


  :Wow:

----------

.   ,   ,        " "))))  .          (    ,      )?,   ,    .   ,    3    - .         (   )?             ?   -  ???)))  )  :          4-5  ?

----------


## Storn

> 


   .....  :Big Grin: 



> ?,   ,    .


        ....+...



> ,    3   - .


      ,  
       ...
    ....



> 4-5  ?


   ....    :Big Grin:

----------

,  ,           ?    3 ?      ?        ??

----------

,      ,         .        .     ?

----------


## irsi

-  , "",     .   ,  ,     -  . 
 :   ,   ,   -     ?    -6    ? ,   , ...   :yes:

----------


## Storn

> -  , "",


  :Big Grin:

----------


## irsi

> ,      ,         .        .     ?


   ?    ,  ...      5-     ,       ( 1 ),     .     ,    ,    ,       ,      ,   .   ,         !       -   ,       -   .

----------


## irsi

> ,      ,         .        .     ?





> 


, , , ,      .    ,       !

----------

Storn,    .  )      .      .    ,    ,      .       .    .)))     ,     ,  -     .             .)      )

----------

> -  , "",     .   ,  ,     -  . 
>  :   ,   ,   -     ?    -6    ? ,   , ...



      : "     3 ".

----------

15   -,    .  ,    ?

----------

.

----------

?

----------


## Storn

...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Na28ta

http://www.klerk.ru/cons/ziborova/219900/ ,       ...

----------


## 78

2-        ,        .        ?     (,   ) ,   ?

----------


## .

.

----------

...
       ,          .      -   ...
 10  -               2010   2011 .       .   2010    2011     -  .
         .
     1  2011            .
      -   .          .
...
          .

----------


## .

**,    ,       ?       ?  ,  ,    ?
   .        .

----------

..    ?

----------


## .

> ..


     ,        ,   ,          .           ,       ,    .     ,     .       .

----------


## .

*B Bo*,         .

----------


## Na28ta

,    ,    11- .       .   ,    ,    ...

----------

,   ,   .                .

----------


## .

**,     ,    .    ,            2 .      ,         .

----------

! , ,         ,       .      ,        (       2009 )   ,     ,    ? .

----------


## .

.  12- .   -2.      15      -2.

----------

!      .    .  .   .      ?   ,     .             .     ..   . !

----------


## .

.  , . -  .       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gennady

( )    3-       
  4     .
,            .



       .



> *2  11 *              ,      .     ,            ,    , ,   .
> *  1  44 *        ,      ,             .
>  3  44   ,       ()  :
>     ()     ;
>     -        ,     .        ,  ,       ,  ,          ;
>   -              49  ;
> _   ,               _ .
>  ,                              ().  ,           .
> * 8  1  23                ,      ,   ,    (  -    )   () .                 .*
> ...


*  .*




> * 1  23   24 * ,     ,       , ,     ,     ,    ,       .     ,       ,   ,   ,           .
>  ,              ,             ,   ,           .
> 1  407         ,     ,  ,     .
>  419        (  ),  ,                (    ,    ,  .).
>  ,      ,         .

----------

.
 ()  09.02.2011 ( -)
   11.01.2011 -  01  2011 

            19.04.2011 (  20.04.11  )

  ?

----------


## zaratushtra

,   .       1  2011 -   ,  .

----------


## .

** ,         1  11 ?        !   :Embarrassment:  ,      ,  1 
 ,  ""       .        :Frown:

----------

> ,   .


    ,      ,         .

----------


## .

** ,   ""    .    .     .     9 .     1   9      .         11 ,      9

----------


## zaratushtra

> ** ,         1  11 ?        !   ,      ,  1 
>  ,  ""       .


      ,     ?

----------

> ** ,         1  11 ?        !   ,      ,  1 
>  ,  ""       .


))   ,      ..   ,      ..

    2010 .    ,     11 ,       31 !    -        ,     ,  ,      ..

          "    ?"   :   ,  .

----------


## .

** ,           9 ,           .



> ,     ?


  .     , .  ,      ,    .           .



> ..


   -   ,  ,      .

----------


## zaratushtra

,    ,        0,        ,   ,       . 
         ,      ,    ,       ,   .

----------


## .

.        .
     ,   ?

----------

> .        .
>      ,   ?


 .     .    1  2011 .  "51"  1    () 

     ,    ?       ?        ?     ,        ?

----------


## .

** ,     1   9      11 .            . 
  51   .       ,     ? 



> ?


  ,      .             .    .
  .    ,     .    ,

----------

> [b]
>   51   .       ,     ?


      , ,          ,    -   .




> [b]  .    ,     .    ,


   (. 1 . 143)       .

 , ,      .        21  ,         . 

       ,      .    ,     ,    ..




> ,   ,       .


,      .




> ,      ,    ,       ,   .


     ,                   .  "   ".       ..

    ,         . .       ,     ,  .    .

      14.02.2011 (  09.02)         .        ..

   )

----------


## zaratushtra

**     .,         .

  ,     ,           ,   ,      .

          ,     (   1000 ?):
1)    
2)     
3)   

    ,                ,      ,       ,

----------


## .

> , ,          ,    -   .


    ?    ,            ,     . 



> 21  ,         .


 .  -  ?       .     ,          " ",      . 



> ..


 -     .        .       ,      .



> ,


 ..             ?    ,         ? ..   11  2012       2012            2012 ,    ?

----------


## zaratushtra

> ..             ?    ,         ? ..   11  2012       2012            2012 ,    ?


    ,       ,       :Smilie: ,      119-   ,   ,    ,        .

----------


## .

*zaratushtra*,  .   11  2012       11  2012 .           .    2012     .       ,   .         ,     .    ,     .
     10        :Wink:

----------


## zaratushtra

*.*      ,

----------


## .

,       :Smilie: 
 -          ,        .      ,

----------

46 .  ""  ,           2011 .
     2010 . "  () "   "34",   ,  2011 ,   ?

----------


## .

50.

----------

> ,     ,           ,   ,      .
> 
>     ,                ,      ,       ,


     ,     . 
 :Wink:

----------


## Nass

, ,    :

    01.03.2011,     1 . 2011.     ,  , ,       "  ,         "   :Smilie: 
  ,           2 ..   ?

----------


## Storn

2 .?       .... 1 .

----------


## Nass

> 2 .?       .... 1 .


, ,    5      .

----------


## zaratushtra

,       200 .  . 126  .

    ,          , 126-       ,  .2     ?

----------


## Nass

> ,       200 .  . 126  .


  3-,     .

----------


## Vyacheslav16

> ,           2 ..   ?


  1000 . -   .    %   ,   ()    .  ,  ,    ,    1000,    1000,    -  .

----------


## zaratushtra

> 3-,     .


    1 .2011 

    ,         ?

----------


## Storn

3-      (),     ...

----------


## zaratushtra

> 3-      (),     ...


     ,   5          .3 . 229

----------


## Nass

> 1000 . -   .    %   ,   ()    .  ,  ,    ,    1000,    1000,    -  .


  ,        3 , ..    .

   : "        ",      .

----------


## Vyacheslav16

*Nass*, -   ,   ,    .  ,      ,    .   -     . ,     .

----------


## zaratushtra

> ,        3 , ..    .
> 
>    : "        ",      .





> *Nass*, -   ,   ,    .  ,      ,    .   -     . ,     .


    ,       (            )  .1 . 126   -   200 .  ,   ,    ,          ,   ,         .

----------


## Vyacheslav16

> (            )


  ?   : "   -   -  ".  ,    .

----------


## Nass

> *Nass*, -   ,   ,    .  ,      ,    .   -     . ,     .


-       :Smilie:     ?    , ,        ,     .        .   ?  :Smilie: 

    , ..    ,    .

----------


## zaratushtra

(   )         200 .   ,  400 .,           400 .   .            . 1  126 -              .      -      - ,           ,   ,                     ,             .     ,       .

----------


## Vyacheslav16

> .   ?


 .

----------


## NNN_0602

> **,    ,       ?       ?  ,  ,    ?
>    .        .


"   .         "                                                               .  (. )          !    :   ,  ,  ,     ,     ,     ,  ,  ,   ...

----------


## 841

.     ,       -:
   .    .  .         .         .            ?      ?
,  ,    .      ,    ,  .
.

----------


## zaratushtra

*841* ,          :Smilie: 

     ,        ,     ,    -  ,           ,         ,          .                ( )      ( ),   - (   )   ,   -

----------


## 841

*zaratushtra*,   .   ,  .         ,    .            .    ...       ,   ,    ,  .

----------


## zaratushtra

*841*     ,       2     ,          ,      2   25.07.2011,

----------


## 841

,          .    .      .      ,     .     ,      .
 ,   ,   ,  ,  ,   ?

----------


## zaratushtra

> ,          .    .      .      ,     .     ,      .
>  ,   ,   ,  ,  ,   ?


      - 20%,       ,    ,  -  ,     ,   ,     ,  ,      
P/s/:

----------


## .

> 841     ,       2     ,


   .       ,

----------


## zaratushtra

> .       ,


  :Smilie:    ,    ,    0,

----------


## .

,  .

----------


## 841

.    .

*.*,               ,         ?

----------


## xyliganka

,             ?    ? ,   ,  ,  ?

----------


## Storn

....
   7  ....

----------


## .

*841*,  ,

----------


## Nass

> ?   : "   -   -  ".  ,    .


 !   "".  :  ,        1 . 2011  ,       02.06.2011          . 
   ,   , ,  
 :Redface:

----------


## zaratushtra

*Nass*

----------


## Vyacheslav16

> 1 . 2011


 ,      ,       .    .

----------

2  ..   ,   ..         ..          ..     :   ,     ,   ..  ..    ..    12     (    )     .. , ..

----------


## elen45

,     ))      1996     ,   2003    .      2004 ,     ,     .     ,      .    .      .     ,     ,    ,        .   ?    2003

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## elen45

,     ,      ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## diak2007

,        (    )        ?       .     2005    100       . 
!

----------


## .



----------

.    :        1 ..-, .    ,      (    )   ?

----------


## .

" "?    ,    ,     ?
     ,       .          ,        ,      ,  .               :Frown:

----------

,  3-   ,   ,   .????

----------


## .

,    .

----------

(),                 250 .,   1-1,5.

----------


## .

, .    ,        .    ,

----------

!
, .     .     ,     .   26  2011.              ,  ,           .  ?     ?      .     ,   7 .      ?
          ,      .

----------


## zaratushtra

> , .    ,        .    ,


    ,      . 

    ,           (. 172 ),  ,            .      ,        -   .

  ,        :  ,     ,           ,      ,

----------


## .

> ,  ,           .  ?


  .    -2    12  .     15       

       20  (      2 ),       30  2012 .
             ,        ,

----------


## .

> ,      .


  .        ,

----------


## zaratushtra

> .        ,


    ,         ,           . ,     ,       50%.

----------


## .

*zaratushtra*,     .   ,     .    ,           -   ,           :Frown:

----------


## zaratushtra

> *zaratushtra*,


           .      ""        :Smilie: 




> ,     .    ,


          ,       -

----------


## .

> .      ""


    .         :Wink:  



> ,       -


      ,

----------


## pharad

,               ( ),         24                24  .  ?

----------


## Storn

> 


    ?  :Wow: 



> ?


         24 ,     .....

----------


## FoxS

,     ,    5,            .     ,    13.500 ,      .             ?

 ,   -       ,           ?           . ?

   , .         ,      ? 

   !

----------


## Na28ta

,  .         . , 13500-00    ,      .  ,   5        :Frown: ,          , ..     ,         ,   ,       .  ,        ,   5      ...       http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._ http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._

----------


## FoxS

*Na28ta*, !         ?             .
  -   ,               ?       , ,        - ?     ?

P.S.  ,               -  ?      ,    . ?

----------


## .

?   ?  -  ?

----------

,           ,        .     -   90,    ,    2004  ,   .        :
1.      ?         ?
2.         
3.         .

----------


## .

**,       2004,   1  2005

----------


## FoxS

> ?   ?  -  ?


 -  DVD.    ,     .    ,     :Smilie: .

----------


## .

.   ,   ?    ?
      .

----------


## Na28ta

*FoxS*,      ,   ()  , ..     ,             .

----------


## .

> -   ,               ?


     .       .

----------


## FoxS

> . *  ,   ?*


.,   ,      ...      .




> .


        ,      ,   ?

   ,             ?          ,   ...    ? 

!




> *FoxS*,      ,   ()  , *..     ,            * .


  :Smilie: ,    , Na28ta!


*P.S.* ,      .  13,500  2008 ...     ...          ?  ,  2009    ?(    150./.  )

----------


## FoxS

> _       ,  -2
> 
>  2010             ,     . ,           (  ,   )   .
> 
>             1/300    .
> 
>   ( )                -2,   :
>   180       5%    ,  ,    ,    30%    100 .;
>    180     30%    ,  ,    ,   181- ,    1000 .
> ...


 .   

,       ???     10.000,     181-     3.000 .,          ???        ?

----------


## Na28ta

*FoxS*,        ,        :yes:  ...

      ,    ,      :Smilie:  .         .     ,  ,     .        .

,      ,   :  150/       ...

----------


## FoxS

> *FoxS*,        ,        ...


, ,     :yes:  !




> *FoxS*      ,    ,     .         .


..    ,     ,  ?         ? 




> *    ,  ,     .        .*


, Na28ta!      ,   ,     ,    ,    :Smilie: ?




> *FoxS*,      ,   :  150/       ...


,       ...

----------


## .

*FoxS*,       ?   ,    ?   :Frown:

----------


## FoxS

> *FoxS*,       ?   ,    ?


 ,     , .... 

  ,     ,     ?      ,        ... ",      20-50 ,    ,    ,    ..."




> ,       ...


 ,       2007 - 1.848   ,   2008 - 3.864 ,    13.500,     - ???

----------


## Na28ta

*FoxS*,  ,    ,      .           ,       .      -         ...    .     ,    ,    .,    .         , ,        ,     -  ...

----------


## Na28ta

*FoxS*,      ,  ,   ,   , ..        ,     ,  .             ,     2- .    , ,   ...

----------


## FoxS

> *FoxS*,      ,  ,   ,   , ..        ,     ,  .             ,     2- .    , ,   ...


Na28ta,    ,      -      :Smilie: .            :yes: ...

----------


## .

*FoxS*,   .   -    ,               ?   ,

----------

> .    -2    12  .     15       
> 
>        20  (      2 ),       30  2012 .
>              ,        ,


 !  :Smilie:

----------


## FoxS

> *FoxS*,   .   -    ,               ?   ,


 ,      ,      10 ,       ,        .  
 ,      ,               ,      . 

P.S.       6000,            -   .   ,       . (  )

----------


## EugeneD

> ...      .


   -    .  ,     ...

----------


## EugeneD

> P.S.       6000,            -   . (  )


   ,  !      .

----------


## FoxS

, *EugeneD*!  ...

      ,   .   ?

----------

!
, . 4       15           (    ).              ,      . , ,              ?

----------


## .

12        -2  .    -      .       ,   ,    .

----------

.   .           .             ?

----------


## .

.       129-,

----------

.

----------


## .

**,     .     .  ,

----------

> .       129-,


  .  ,       ,   ",          ". ,       ?            ?

P.S.    ,    46- .

----------


## .

> ) ,               1 - 8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      "      4  9   "              ".           ,     .

----------

,   ,         ( ),     ,                 ,     2013.

----------

> .       129-,


    ! 
  ,   ( 15.09.10).  ,    . 
     ,     (    ).   -2  -6-1    29.03.11 (   ,   ,    ,     ..,      ,            4    ).       -2 - 70683. ,       ?     . ,      ,   ... 
   , ..    ...    ,       ,       ...     129...   .     .   ,      :Smilie:      ...
1)            - 129 .22.3 ..     (     )...
2)         ...               ?
3) ..           129,          (    160.)      (    ,      ) ?

----------


## .

1.   
2.         ,     
3. ,

----------

: ,    ! :Love: 

      (  ),    ,   129 .22.3 . ,       !  ,       .      ,    "   " ,       ,    ,      ,         .. ,  ,    ,         ? ,      .    /      ,      :Smilie:  ,        350., .   ,  .       . 
   : 
-  26001   ,   ,   ,    4    :Smilie:   ,  !
-  160.
-  . 
-      .
-    .   ,    ,         ...

    II 2011,     29.03.2011.      -      ,   ?

----------


## .

.    3-,

----------

> .    3-,


,         :Smilie:

----------


## Credo2009

14.06.2011    46   ,        .  .           ,    .    .     2    .     5 .     2,5 .      4500  .      .  ,  , .       .   .    2-3    -    (      ). -  ?

----------


## .

> 


  ,    ?        :Wink: 



> 2-3    -    (      ).

----------


## Credo2009

!

----------


## artem-xxx

.
      .   5       .     .         ?

----------

> . 
>         ?


,       :yes: 

 ,   -

----------


## artem-xxx

> ,      
> 
>  ,   -


 ???
       ....

----------


## .

.

----------

""  .     . 
 23/5-11   -   ,     27/5 -   46 , 4/6  -   , 6/6 -    , 7/6       -2.   .
        2011 ,             . 
 ?

----------


## .

,     -

----------


## FoxS

,        ?       ?      ,    ?

       ,     ?     ,             ,      - "    -  ".      ,             2007 .

*.*,   !       ,     :Frown:  ...

----------

,     ,       .    ,      ... 
:
1)   ,       .
2)   ,      -129  22.3.    ,      :Smilie:         ,      ...
3)  ,     -129. 
+  -     :Smilie:  ,    ,  ...

----------


## Salna

-! 116 . ,     2011 ?             .

----------


## .



----------


## Salna

*.*, 
, .

----------


## Salna

*.*
 
    . ,      -    (  )   12-        ( 01.01.2011  ,   -)  .

----------


## .

*Salna*,      ?  -2  , .   .          ,

----------


## Salna

*.*, . ,  .  -     ,            .    ,    ,     .   :Embarrassment:

----------

, ,     - , ,       ,    ..
 -  -       -       ,      . 
,  . ,  ,  (     ),   .

----------

. .  . .    ,    12          -2, -6-1,  .           ...      ,   ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## .

**,       -2  12- .   .   .      ,

----------

-   .   ,  ,    ,        .
     ,     "" 3-,5-,   ,  ,  ?
  -        - .     -      -    .

----------

> ,     "" 3-,5-,   ,  ,  ?


  . 



> -   .   ,  ,    ,        .


,        ... ,      : "  ,   !, , !"       ,           (    ,         ).     ,    ...    ... ,      :Redface:

----------

, , - ,         ,    ,  -,        ?
, ,     ,         .          ,   .

----------

,    "  ..."  ,     ,        ,      . 



> ?


  ,   .      ,      ,        .  . . 



> ,   .


        ,       ,     :Smilie:     "   ,      ".

----------

,  .
 .

----------

,   "" :Smilie:    ,  !
  !

----------


## .

> -        - .


    .     .   ,   -    .

----------

, .       ,    (       ,    ) -     ,      -  ,   ,    , ,   -           ,       . 
-,   . , ,   :yes:

----------


## ARNO

> **,       -2  12- .   .   .      ,


             ,     ?

----------


## .

-2    212-

----------


## diak2007

.  -         ? 
    ,   12 ?
       ?

----------


## zaratushtra

. 
     ,        ,       ,         ,  2010.      .
   ,    2010.   -2  -6-1?     ,  212-     ,            .
         -2  -6-1  2011.   12   ,     , 20%     ,  ?

----------


## .

*zaratushtra*,      ,       .       :Frown:

----------


## zaratushtra

129-         . ) .1 . 22.3  3-     :



> ) ,              1 - 8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      "      4  9   "              ".                    ,     .


,   wiki      ,       
         ,

----------


## .

?    ,     .     ?      .

----------

,      6%   ,      - 182 1 05 01011 01 1000 110?

----------


## .

,     .  ?   ?

----------


## zaratushtra

> ?    ,     .     ?      .


  , ,      ,      100%,    .     :
1)            ,  129-
2)   ,      
3)         

        ,    ,       ?

----------


## .

> ,


    ?          .    .
     ,  .

----------


## zaratushtra

> ?          .    .
>      ,  .


   20     ,   wiki                       ,

----------


## .

.       ,           :Wink: 
  ,        ,           ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## zaratushtra

20 ,  ,      ,      , ,       ,   ,             ,         .

    ,            ,     3 . 2011      25.10.2011  3- (  )  5-  ,   3-     (    ),       ?

----------


## .

> 20 ,  ,      ,      , ,       ,   ,             ,         .


    ?  :Embarrassment:     ?      (  ) .       .    . 
 3-   /  ,

----------


## zaratushtra

> ?     ?      (  ) .       .    . 
>  3-   /  ,


            - ,        ,   ,     ,                   -    2010.    2011,       ,                       .        ,        .

 3-   , 3-   ,   ,         ,  ( )    3-  :Smilie:

----------

> ,     .  ?   ?

----------


## .

182 1 08 07010 01 1000 110

----------

! ,   (  ),      3-  2005 (,  ...)          ?    ,                  3  .       ,  ...,     ,    .      ? 
P.S.(       ,   2010)

----------


## zaratushtra

,         2009.,    ""    ,          31.12.2011,    .
,       (-2, -6-1)  2010.,        .

----------


## .

> ?


        ,      .     ,      .    , .    3-  ,      ,    



> ,   2010


 , ,  .   2010

----------

> ,


    ?        (   ).     ,     3 ,      (    2 , -...)       ,             ( -  :-)  )

----------


## .

?      ?

----------

,       .    ,          ,     .

----------


## .

-    .      .   ,

----------


## 88088

.
 .       (+ 6%).
      ,           (            ).     5  .                     ?

----------


## Storn

* 88088*,    ,  ,   ,        ....  ,   ....

----------


## 88088

> * 88088*,    ,  ,   ,        ....  ,   ....


  .    .            ?       ?

----------


## Storn

:Big Grin:

----------


## 88088

> 


,    :Smilie: 
.

,     20  30 .     6% (3-)  2010      .     2  2011     ,  ()  2   .  31      . ,    (  )  3    ,    3    (""   )?         3-  2011     (  6%  2011   ,  )?

----------


## Storn

> 6% (3-)  2010


3- -  ,    
 :Big Grin: 



> 31


 -4             ....

----------


## 88088

> 3- -  ,    
> 
>  -4             ....


  . 
 -4  .       ?       -4,   1-  3-     ?

               ( 2011      )?            ?

----------


## Storn

> ( 2011      )?


 ,       .....   ...



> -4


 ....          :Big Grin:

----------


## DolceEgo

, , .
 11  2011         .
1).    2 ,              3 ???    -    ?
2).    :       ""  "?".   4   ?
  -       ,    , ,  ?????????????

----------


## Storn

> 3 ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

1.   , 
2.        ?

----------


## DolceEgo

,       :Embarrassment: 

   -       ,      .           :Frown: 

     2  3   , 3  2011     2     (     )?           ?

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## DolceEgo

, .,      :Big Grin:

----------


## 2733557

.        .
  :
1. 26001
      ?
      ( )?   ?
2.   
3. -  160 .
4. 
???

----------


## Storn

> ?


 



> 2.


    ,   01.01.2011     ....

----------


## 2733557

.
     .
    ?

----------


## Storn

....  -

----------

> .        .
>   :
> 1. 26001
>       ?
>       ( )?   ?
> 2.   
> 3. -  160 .
> 4. 
> ???


1.    - .   3   ( ).
2.   ,        ,     :Smilie: 
3.  - . 
4.  - .
     ,       .

----------


## .

.

----------


## FEAR

,   -    ,     ,   2008      -   ,   ,         ,     -  ,                " "?

----------


## zaratushtra

*FEAR*,  3-   ,    
   ,    12 .       ?

----------


## .

*FEAR*,        ?     ?

----------


## Fear

,   ,         ""      ,      ,

----------


## Fear

> *FEAR*
>    ,    12 .       ?


,   ,

----------


## .

,    .           :Embarrassment:

----------


## Fear

> ,    .


   ,       : "  -  ,  "         .
      ?    - ?

----------


## .

,   .  3-     .

----------


## Fear



----------


## 88088

> ,       .....   ...
> 
>  ....



,  .

,       (  26001)   -4 ?  -4        (  26001).    ... 
  ?:     ,        (  26001)?

   -    ,  .             (  26001).           ?

----------


## .

> ,       (  26001)   -4 ?


 .



> ?


          .         ? Ÿ     .     ,    ,

----------


## 88088

> .
>           .         ? Ÿ     .     ,    ,


   .    .      .

 ,   ? 
    ,    -...            2010    !!!!  (    2010,2011 .  )  :Frown:  
   ?          2010    2011          2011          2010    (   )                    2010 ?
             2010 ,    ... ?   ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

> .            2010    !!!


   .     ,   
-        ,

----------


## 88088

> .     ,   
> -        ,



   .          3      2010   2011 .
    -          100%  ?          2      ,    184      .             1000 . ...
..  ,   , ..  ,    ...  :Frown: 

, ,     31 .    (     ).  2       ,   2 .    ?    ?      ""   3 ,              ?

----------


## Storn

2010 ?  



> , ,     31


  -4    ?

----------


## 88088

> 2010 ?


    ?   ?




> -4    ?


  :Frown:     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 88088

> 


  .
 .  ,  .    :Smilie:

----------


## 88088

,   . 26001        .          (  -270, .9, .1.2.),          ,      ?

----------


## .

? ? Ÿ

----------


## 88088

> ,   . 26001        .          (  -270, .9, .1.2.),          ,      ?


    4   3...  :Smilie: 
,  ,    ,  ..    ,   3   4-,         ( )  : ",   "        . , ,    .

----------


## 88088

> ? ? Ÿ


  ,    4-  .     :Smilie:

----------


## 88088

:
     20.11.2003 ,  12.12.2004  - .
 . 1.5 " "     ? 20.11.2003  12.12.2004 ?

----------


## .

* 88088*, 20.11.2003.  2004

----------


## 88088

> * 88088*, 20.11.2003.  2004


!  :Smilie: 
   ., Storn  ,   ,  !  :Smilie:

----------


## 01

,  .  ,    (,  )       ,    ? ,       31 ,       ,        (  , ,      ). 
1.              (25-26 )  ,     (31 )? 
2.            50? 
   !

----------


## .

1.         ,

----------


## 01

.,       .        ,     ,   .       , ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 01

., !!!
    ?     ,     - ,   ,      .  ,        .   -  ?

----------


## .

.         .  ,         
 ,         2011   :Frown:          -2  2011

----------

,    ,     26001?   ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## .

** ,       ?  ,           ,

----------


## 01

> .         .  ,         
>  ,         2011           -2  2011


, - . , -      -  ,    ,     ,         ()    ,       . 
  , ,   ,   ,     ,        ,     .  -      ,       ,            46 . "     ?" -  .    ,     . 
         .          ?       .  :Frown: 
  , .,    !

----------


## p_olja

, .              8 .   ,           ,       -,      ??

----------


## .

*p_olja*,        ,

----------


## Olga-t

!  ..
   46-    ,     ,        . 
   ,      ?
.

----------


## .

-2       ?      2011 ,

----------


## Olga-t

.     .
..      ,   46-   -   ?

----------


## .

46 - ?

----------

, !

   :  , -    .

    .

 2007   .            (  , -,   ).       4. 2009           (  ,     :Lupa: ).

* 2010    ,   .*

29.07.2011.  ,               .

      - - ,      .

         2010 - 2011 ,       ,        (,     "").

     ,   -     ,     :Confused: .

    1-4. 2010., 1-2. 2011.?
    1-4. 2010., 1-2. 2011.?
 3-  2011.?
   - ?
       ?

P.S.   ,   ,   (), ,   . ,      (        - 1 :quest: ).

 , ! :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Smilie:

----------


## Na28ta

,          ,   1  2010   3-  2010 .     , ..,    ,         .      3-  2011 .

----------

> 2010  3-


,   "" ?

----------


## Na28ta

, .

----------


## Na28ta

:



> 1-4. 2010., 1-2. 2011.?


      ?



> 3-  2011.?


 .   2010 .



> - ?


  ,    .



> ?


      ,    ,       .

----------


## Na28ta

,    .

----------

*Na28ta*, 



> :
> 
>     1-4. 2010., 1-2. 2011.?
>      ?


,    ()   :Redface: .    ?   ?

  - 1000     , ..    5000.?

----------


## Na28ta

.  -   ,       ,   .  ,   .

   .     , ...

----------

*Na28ta*,   ! :Sun:  :Sun:  :Sun:

----------


## Na28ta

.

----------


## Na28ta

_ 119.   . 



     5    ,   ()    ,        ,    ,    30       1 000 ._

 ,      6000. 1 2010, 2 2010, 3 2010, 4 2010, 1 2011, 2  2011 - 6   ().

----------


## bs-company

> 2010 - 2011 ,       ,        (,     "").


    ,   ,  ,         .

    ,     - 10     ,         (   )  "  "

----------

> ,   ,  ,         .


 , -          ,    : "     ?    ?    ? :Razz: "

        ,        (),         .

,     (, 3-)    , -       .
      .

----------


## Na28ta

**,         , ..          ...

 ,   3-     ()   ?

       (     ), -     ,   ,  100%  ,    ,    (   )  3-  .          :   3-  2010      (),       ...

----------


## bs-company

**,   :Smilie: 
   3-   3-   2011  (       - )     3 2011       ,       .
,          ,       ,       .         ,    .

----------


## bs-company

**,   ,      ,      ,   ,

----------


## Na28ta

*bs-company*,        ,    ,      , , .    ,    , , ,  ... ,     6-7..  ,  ,     ,  ...           ...

    ,     .  ,        ,    ...

----------

*bs-company*, 
*Na28ta*, 
 :Smilie: 

  "" ...

----------


## bs-company

*Na28ta*,    ,     .
     ,    -  ,          ,             /    -     :Smilie:

----------

,     ,    , 

 ,      ,     (  )       01.01.2011.   ,   ?    ?   ?    ?

----------


## Na28ta

,     .         .         01.01.11   .

   .

,      - :    ...

----------

,            ? 
   !

----------


## Na28ta

.     ,    .  ,      .   -,     ,    .

    ,      ,        / .     -     ,    ,   ,         :Smilie:

----------

> 3-     ()   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> , ..          ...


 ...    ,  -    ?

----------


## Na28ta

*echinaceabel*, .        ,   ,  ,   .         (      ,        :    ,       ,       ,   2   ,   ). ,    ,    ,   , , ,  ,    -      ,         :Smilie: .

, **      ,      .   , ,    .    ,      .

----------


## .

> , -          ,


 ???    ,     .     3-     .    .

----------


## Na28ta

..  -     () ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,       ,      .   , ,    .    ,      .


,  -      7      .
 -      (   )???
,          -  ??? (, -,    -   ).



> ,    ,    ,   , , ,  ,    -      ,


, ,     - ,       (  15  37 ).

----------


## Na28ta

,        .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,        .


 , ,      - ,   ,    ...   ,    ...
     ,          -    ...

----------


## .

> -              (   )??


   .          .            :Smilie: 



> ..  -     () ?


   ,        ,    .          .         .

----------


## echinaceabel

-     -      ,   ,      ,    . 15.5   -    ().
        -   ,    -       -     . 119        . 15.5    ( ,     - ,       , ,    -    ).

----------


## .

> -     -      ,


   ,     ,    .  ,        .         . ,      ,          ,         
            . ,        :Smilie:

----------


## .

,  ,     ,       .

----------


## Marina1983

! 

   ,        ,  ,     (,   ,      ,      )      .           ,               . 

 ,     . -    .

----------


## marishcula

. .   ,    1   ,      .          ?         .

----------


## .

,      ,           -1.       
      ,     ,

----------


## marishcula

> ,      ,           -1.       
>       ,     ,


  .       ,    ?        ,  .        .

----------


## .

> ,    ?


 
      .

----------


## Lynxy

,   ,  ""          3 ,    . :     ,               ?

----------


## .

.
 :Frown:

----------


## Marina1983

> ! 
> 
>    ,        ,  ,     (,   ,      ,      )      .           ,               . 
> 
>  ,     . -    .


  :Frown: ?

----------


## .

*Marina1983*,       .          
   1  2011        .

----------


## Marina1983

!    ,   .

----------


## Daniell

!!!  :Big Grin: 
  3   ,  !
  (  .
   . .     ..  .     :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Daniell*, 121  .     - ?            :Frown:

----------


## Daniell

,  .
    ((   -  ,...    .
  ,   ....
 ... 
  , .
  ,

----------


## Daniell

1)           ( 26001).
2)     ,         ,  ???
3)     .

 ??        3

----------


## .

,    .    
      ,

----------


## Daniell

:Smilie:

----------


## 100

.
  ,   2007 . (-6),  .
    2007,   .
     2010 ,  .      .
  2010       "  " (  ,     ,      ),    "  ".
 ..

:      ? (   ,    )
      22-24 ,         ?
   ?

.

----------


## 100

> .
>   ,   2007 . (-6),  .
>     2007,   .
>      2010 ,  .      .
>   2010       "  " (  ,     ,      ),    "  ".
>  ..
> 
> :      ? (   ,    )
>       22-24 ,         ?
> ...


  -   ,    , .
  .     ?

----------


## AndreySh

!
         .
   13  2011 ,          .
:
1.        ,        ?
2.        ?
3.     ?   ?        ?
4.      ,             ?
  ,   !

----------


## .

> :      ? (


    .      2010   ,  .        .   ,   .      :Smilie: 



> 1.       ,        ?


              .       .               .     ,  ,        ?   ?  ,            .



> ?


 



> 


  .      .  ,

----------


## tat60

!  ,   6  (   ).  2 , -0.,6%, .    ,   .   ,    -   40 000   (  ).      .      ,,   3 .  ?

----------


## .

> .


     ?   ,           ?      16 ! 
   .           .

----------


## _

,
 .   2010.   .
      , ,     .   , ,    -   2011 ( 2010  )   5    .  ,  ,    1.01.2011      .    ,  ,         "" ,     .
 ,    ,  ,    , ,   5        .
     ,                1-8  2  6   2  11   1  1996 27      4  9  "          .    ".
                .       2010      ,    . 

:        -    
(!)  ?

       ,    ,     ,  50 .  ,  (!)      12         .

----------


## zaratushtra

*_*,  ,  ,   ,  - .              01.01.2011.  .
          -      

         2 :        -         (    )           . 
        (  ),   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## _

> 2 :        -         (    )           .


  ,       ,        .   ( )   -   ?




> (  ),   ?


 ,        .            -   (!)  ,       -         , ,   5 ,                .

----------


## zaratushtra

*_*,       ,            :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## _

> *_*,       ,


 ,   .       .  ,      ,            .          ,        ?

----------


## .

> .


      ,

----------


## _

> ,


 .




> 


    22.3 -129  "":

,              " 1" - "8  2  6"  " 2  11"   "  ()      "     " 4  9"   "              ".                    ,     .


,  "",    ,    "" -  (!)  .     ,         .

    ,   ,            (    ),  (!),      ?

----------


## .

> ,    "" -  (!)  .


      ,       ,   -  1   .
     , .             ,     .

----------


## _

> ,       ,   -  1   .
>      , .             ,     .


, .
 ,       ?    ,  1.01.2011,  ,     .    ,          ?

----------


## .

,         ,

----------


## Daniell

,28  .

  ....  :Frown:  ,  ...
       .
       ??
        ?
  2 ,       .          .

----------


## .

,         :Frown: 
     .       (   ),

----------


## Na28ta

*Daniell*,      ,     .        .            (       )     ,   ,   .     .

----------


## Daniell

> ,        
>      .       (   ),


  30.05.11 , 28.08.11    .
  .  ,  ?  .
             3  ?    .

        3 ? :Frown:

----------


## .

*Daniell*,      ,          ,    
          -2.      12 .   -2   .

----------


## Daniell

> *Daniell*,      ,          ,    
>           -2.      12 .   -2   .


  :Smilie:

----------


## Salna

,      . 
   ,              08.08.11 
( 01.01.2011).        - . 
   -  ,            ,          ?  ..           4  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ..           4  ?


   ,   ** (  ) -       4 .

----------


## Salna

*echinaceabel*, 
  .     .       4 ?

----------


## Salna

.      12     . , ,   .    -  ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> .     .       4 ?


    ,     ???
        -   01.01.2011 +  (4330*7+4330/31*8)*%     2011.
      .

----------


## echinaceabel

> .      12     . , ,   .    -  ?


,   -   12       -2     15     .

----------


## .

*Salna*,   ,    ?     -2   .     -2  .
12     ,    -2.     15      -2

----------


## Salna

*echinaceabel*, ,    ,    - "  .       08.08.2011"
*.*,     ,           .  
   !

----------


## .

> .,     ,           .


  -  1  2011      ,     . 
  -        -2.

----------


## Salna

*.*, 
 , ,   . 
    2011       ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## 880881

!           .    .

, ,        ( +  6%,  )?:
-       .
-   .   -2   12-  .
-         ()        .
-        (, ..   )    2011.
-            3 . 2011.

      :
-                   ,   - ?
-              ,    ?
-        (  ,     ..).  ,          ""          .         (               ),            ? ..     ""  "    " - .. ,     ...  ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> -                   ,   - ?


     .




> -              ,    ?


?  -  ,     .




> -        (  ,     ..).  ,          ""          .         (               ),            ? ..     ""  "    " - .. ,     ...  ?


      ,   ,                (        -      ).

----------


## Salna

*.*, 
    ()

----------


## .

> .


 ???   
*Salna*,     2011    - 3  2012 .

----------


## 880881

.

----------

2007 ,    .     ,  ..  1   2  2011.    - ,   . 3-  . /  ,  ,     2009 .  - ,    2009 .  ,    !              2010  (      ), ,    ,          (       ). :      ?      ,    ?      .       .    , -  () .

----------


## .

> :      ?


   -  
   ,     , ? 
      ,     .

----------

,    .   ,    .     ,    ,        ,   ?   .

----------


## .

,     ,        ,       .     -      ,        .

----------

,  !

----------


## _

.
      17.08.

:    2010,   ,   ,  .

:       .   :

"   .  - :
 ,         / 1-8 .2..6  .2..11  " ()      "
    ""  1  23  "      "             23  "  .."     ." 


:
      22,3,().      ,   ?

      .     :    ,  (/ 1-8 .2..6  .2..11 )        ,    ,      22,3()   (     ),      5  11 -27 " () ..."            ?

    ,  ,          ?

----------


## .

> 22,3,().      ,   ?


 .



> .


       ?  



> 5  11 -27 " () ..."            ?


        .    .    ""

----------


## _

> ?


    ?   ,  ?    ?       ?
         ? ()  ,      ?




> .    .    ""


  (.5 . 11 -27)      .       ,       (  )    .   ,   .
 , ,    ,              -  ?

----------


## .

*_*,       -  .    .



> ,


       ,     .     - 1 . .   ,        ?

----------


## echinaceabel

. 6 . 212- -  ,          ,                                                   .
     .

----------


## .

*echinaceabel*,    ,   .     .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,   .     .


    ,            .
 :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ,     .     - 1 .


  ?   11  5? , .




> ,        ?


  -   ,     .   ,   ?

  - 9  2  3 -            ,

----------


## .

> ,   ?


 
 ,  ,       -2?

----------


## _

> ,  ,       -2?


 2010     ,            ,       ,      ,   .

----------


## .

,     -2.    ,     
   ,      ,          .

----------


## _

> ,     -2.


    ,           .




> ,     
>    ,      ,          .


    ,       ,     ,    .        ,        .

----------


## .

> ,       ,     ,


 ,       .     .          .

----------


## _

> .


,      .   ,   ,   ,            .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,            .


    (  ,  "   ...").  :yes:

----------


## _

> (  ,  "   ...").


,   .   . :




> ,       .     .          .


      2  24 -129
2.    ,     ,         ,    . 

.

----------


## .

*_*,   .      .
     - ""         .       .
            .   ,  .

----------


## Na28ta

*.*,  -  ?      -            :Smilie: .

*_*             ,     .  .       ? ,     .             .     , , ,            .

 ,  ,             ,           ,      - ,        .

     , ,  ,  ...

----------


## .

,  .   ,          .      , ,       ,         .

----------


## -13

.

----------


## .

?    ,   .

----------


## 21

!
 ,    ,        ,     ..  ...
 17,09,2011  ,   24 .
   ?        -2?     , ,?  -    ?  ?
)

----------


## 21

/  ?
    ?

----------


## .

> -2?


 .  ,  .    ,    
     ,    ,    
    .       
   ,      .       
 ,     .    .          :Smilie:

----------

> .  ,  .    ,    
>      ,    ,    
>     .       
>    ,      .       
>  ,     .    .



  !
1) ?    2010  -2    ,         ... ?      ?      ?
2)   
3)  ?      ?

    .

----------


## .

1.     ?   ?  .    ,     . 2010      ,    2011     ?
2. 3-      5-      .   3     20  2011 
3.      .       ,

----------

> 1.     ?   ?  .    ,     . 2010      ,    2011     ?
> 2. 3-      5-      .   3     20  2011 
> 3.      .       ,



1.,  
2.   ,                  5   ?
3.

----------


## .

2.    .     ,        ,       . -  2011  ?

----------

> 2.    .     ,        ,       . -  2011  ?



         ,      .?
  !  ...

----------


## .

,     ,      :Frown: 
  3-    .

----------


## -

.
   6%,     .  2011       ,  ,   .
 ,   2011 ,   ,      1 ,   ,        .        ?
 .   ,        -   , ..      . ,      - ?      ?

----------

> ,     ,     
>   3-    .


..   ?)

----------


## .

> ?


    .        - 



> ,        -   ,


    ?     ?
        ,       5  .     



> ..   ?)


   ?

----------


## -

.,        ?      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,         .      (      )

----------

:
..   ?)
  ?


5000 .     ...

----------


## -

., ,   .
 ,  5        .    12         -1  -6-1, ?
             2011 ?
-   ?

----------


## .

> 5000 .     ...


      ?   :Smilie: 
* -* , .     ,   .        2  2012 .

----------


## -

,  ,    :Smilie: 
 ,       -   ?
 ,         .
  ,     ,   ,         ?      ,     ? 
  ?

----------


## .

> ,       -   ?


  .      ,

----------


## -

, ,  .

----------


## tati777

2011 .  ( )   ,    ,      .       2010. 
          ?        !

----------


## .

-?

----------


## 777

2011 .
       .   ?

----------


## .

.    2010    :Smilie:

----------


## seagullerin

, ,            ().   ,      ?       :Frown:

----------


## Storn

:Big Grin:

----------


## seagullerin

> 


..      ?, ,  ,        :" ,  ,  . ,   ".

----------


## NNN_0602

, ..     ,     !  .          ,      :  ,  ,  ...  ,

----------


## Na28ta

> , ..     ,     !  .


      .

            ,   ,     ,      .        /,          ,     ,       .

           ,  ,      (  ,   ).      ,   ,        .       ,        :Smilie: .

----------


## seagullerin

> .
> 
>             ,   ,     ,      .        /,          ,     ,       .
> 
>            ,  ,      (  ,   ).      ,   ,        .       ,       .


,       ,     .     ,    ,    (   ).  ,    .

----------


## .

> ,      :  ,  ,  ...


  ,       ?
     -2  12-  (  ).    .    .  
     ,                  ,    .      -  -  ,

----------


## Na28ta

*.*,    ,           .               ?

----------


## .

,         -2.             .    -  ,       :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

.,  ,    ,           ,     -2          + 10 .       ,    ,     ,         :Smilie: .              . ,      . , ,  , ,      .        !

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,     ,      -   -2,       .

----------


## tati777

> .    2010


 ,      2010. (    )
       1000.     .

----------


## seagullerin

> ,         -2.             .    -  ,


  .       + -   .  (  -2    ,     .       ,       ,   -2  ))     ,     -     :Wink: . , ,   :"     ".     ,   , , .

----------


## .

*seagullerin*,  ,         :Frown:

----------


## seagullerin

> *seagullerin*,  ,


  :"    " :Frown:

----------


## NNN_0602

> ,       ?


  -   ,  , ,   ( ,   !),      ,       



> 


  - ,    - !           .



> ,         -2.             .    -  ,


!     ...

----------


## .

> ,


    ?             ,   .   



> .


  .   . 



> ...


    -2  
   " "  " ". ,  ,    :Frown:

----------

! , ,     .
  15%  ,  2011    ,    (  ).
1.         (, ,      ?).
2.      (26001).
3.       . 
4.       .
5.    .
6.   :   ,   ,    , , , .

       ,   .        .

 ?

----------

,  ,      ?    ,   .

----------


## Storn

> ,  ,      ?


....       ...

----------

,   ?

----------

46-.  .      ().    . ,     .

----------


## KaaPex

.
  ,          ?        ?      ,      .

----------


## .

,   .       
  ,   .       (    , )

----------

!
 !   9 .     ""    3 ?

----------


## Storn

,

----------

,    ,      .

    (, 6%,  ). : ,      -,     -   25 ?       ?  ...

----------

,     .  ,  ...

----------


## .

> -   25 ?


      - 30 .    ,

----------

=) . !

----------


## Na28ta

*.*,       ?  ""  ,  .      ,   -  .       1   30 ?

----------


## 777

.   .      01.07.11 ..           .          10 ,           .    ,       .

----------


## Na28ta

.    ?

----------

01.01.11        ,  ..     (  ,    ?)  ,         ,        .    ,    .    .

----------


## Na28ta

**,     ,     ,      ,          :Smilie: .  , ,    *777*  :Smilie:

----------


## akm

?

----------

-          .     - ,  - .

----------


## .

.
       ,

----------


## akm

?

----------


## .

129-
 2 .1.2 . 9

----------


## akm

.    -   ?

----------


## .



----------

,   ,    ,     /,     ?        ....

----------


## .



----------

.

----------


## - 174

!  :      ,     ,  /,      .     .     ?     ?          ,     . ,    ,     ?  )

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Storn



----------

?  ?  ?

----------


## Storn

,         ....

----------


## Na28ta

,   .             ,        .   ,     ,  ,         ...

----------


## Na28ta

> ,         ....


      ?     ?  ,   ?

----------


## Storn

:Embarrassment:

----------


## II

!   .     -  2010  2011  .
,    ,    ,  ,  ,             :-).
, ,     :-)          .. .

            17   ? :-). 

     26001,  .

,   :
1.       -    ,           ?

2.    26001 4  - 3   - " " .            . :      ?   -    (  )      ?   ?

3.     -     -  ?

.

----------


## .

1.   .  ,     
2.     .     
3.

----------


## II

!

----------


## mul123

!   ( -   3),    ,         :     3  ,   ?

----------


## .

.  ,      .

----------


## niks35

(2010  2011 ).                .  ,       .       ,      .

----------

,     ?         212-?

----------


## .

> ,     ?







> 212-?


  .      212-  :Smilie:     129-     27-   ,    129-      27-

----------


## vlanselot

,  !?

    2010 .
  ,  .
   ,    -   2010.
..    .

      2010,    .
     .

  :
-     33,   ()       ? (   )
-    ? 

   ,    ,   ,         ,     ?

----------


## .

,      46- 
 ,      ?      .        :Frown:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


     -     .

----------


## vlanselot

> ,      46- 
>  ,      ?      .


,   46-.
,    ..  -    ,     ..

----------


## .

.    2011

----------


## .

!          ?         2010  ?

----------


## vlanselot

> ,  !?
> 
>     2010 .
>   ,  .
>    ,    -   2010.
> ..    .
> 
>       2010,    .
>      .
> ...


 !
   26001,      ,  ,      .2, .5?

    ,    .    ,  .

----------


## .

,     .     ?

----------


## vlanselot

> ,     .     ?


!     46, ,   .
,   ,  ,  ?       ,  -,   ..

----------


## .

,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## vlanselot

46:
,           ,   .

 :
-  ( ),     , "    ______ 

  "
-     160 .
- 

20      2   ,  .      =)

----------

-       !          ).              .  ,  130      .      .

 ,      10     :




> 1.      (26001).
> 2.     .:http://service.nalog.ru:8080/
> 3.      .
> 4.                ( 65001)         () 
> 5.   12        .
> 6.      -1.
> 7.    .
> 8.   :   , , , .
> 
> ...



 ,   ,     (    :Smilie: ). 


    ,        ???

----------


## .

1.  ,       :Smilie: 
5.   12      -2
6.  -1  ,                .          -    .     212- ,      
7.     . 
8.

----------

,     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


  :Smilie: 
..   ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


    ....

----------


## Andyko

?    ?      ?

----------

> ?    ?      ?


      -   .    ,      .

----------


## Andyko

,             ?!

----------

> ,             ?!


  ...

----------


## .

?   ,     ,            .           ?      .

----------

> ?   ,     ,            .           ?      .


,     :Smilie: 
    .  2005   .           ?
 .

----------


## KaaPex

.

     19  2011,   ,    .    ,      ,    26 ,        . ,     ,     ,                ,   -          ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

.   ,    ,       .         3 . 
.          3 ?

----------


## .

.      
  ,

----------

!     ?        ?

----------


## .

.       ,

----------

,      ?     . ,     3  ,   .        .   .

----------


## .

> ,      ?

----------


## akm

(      .     ) ?

----------


## .

.   , -   ,

----------


## akm

-           .      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lenulesik

?     ,      2008-2009  -      .      ?

----------


## Storn

> ?


 



> ,      2008-2009  -      .


 



> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenulesik

!    ,   ,   ,     .      ,      .))

----------


## vlanselot

,  17 ,    .
  ..      :
-         ?
-   3?
-        (  )

----------


## .

1. . 
2. ,    
3.

----------


## vlanselot

> 1. . 
> 2. ,    
> 3.


  .
             ""  (, ..  ).  3-  ?

----------


## .

.       .      ""?

----------


## vlanselot

> .       .      ""?


,     ?     ..
         ,      (.)

----------


## .

*vlanselot*,          ?   ,         
     4

----------


## vlanselot

> *vlanselot*,          ?   ,         
>      4


    ,    3-.
      2010 ..  ..        ?

----------


## .

> ,    3-.


,     




> ?


 .     ,     ,    -  ,

----------


## vlanselot

> ,     
> 
> 
>  .     ,     ,    -  ,


   !     .
 3   2011 ,   2010 ?      2010 ..

----------


## Lenulesik

,   ,       2010 .   3 .    ?     ,    ?

----------


## .

*vlanselot*,       2010 ?     2010  30  



> 2010 .   3 .    ?


.         ,    ,     . ,

----------


## vlanselot

> *vlanselot*,       2010 ?     2010  30


 2010 ,    .
 ,         (  ,      50?
  ?    ..    ..?

----------


## .

> ,      50


 .

----------


## B Bo

,   ,  ,       (58800)  ?

----------


## Andyko

.1

----------


## Lenulesik

-.         .     2010.  .         1  .               .     .    ,          .     . 
      (   ),      -.        () -  ,       -  ,    .  ,          12   ? : . 
   ,           .

----------


## B Bo

> .1


---------------------------------
 -   ب!!!

----------


## .

*B Bo*,  ,    ?       ,     . ,   ?  :Wink: 
*Lenulesik*,      .       212-  12 .     ?

----------


## Lenulesik

,   ,    .    212 -.  ,    .     .    ,       ,  - .     - .

----------


## B Bo

> *B Bo*,  ,    ?       ,     . ,   ?


   ... ,   ,    !!!! 


 ,  ,        ,   ,      !  ,        ?

----------


## .

.     ?

----------


## B Bo

> .     ?


,     " ,    ?       ,     . ,   ?"

??????? :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

*B Bo*,   .
     ,        .

----------


## B Bo

> *B Bo*,   .
>      ,        .


 :Mad:   !!!

      !!!     ???

      -     ,     -   ! 
   -      !

----------


## .

> !!!     ???


 ,    ,         .    ,        :Frown:        -              :Frown:  
  ,         ,     ?      ,

----------


## B Bo

> ,    ,         .



 -   ????   ?    ..

----------


## 345678

,  .   2010 .  2010    ,  .   2010    ,     .       2010      2010     (   ).    , -      13  ..   ?        46  ?       2010 .  3-?  ?     .  .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## .

> 46  ?


   ?      
       . ,

----------


## Lenulesik

.     . ,               .     ,  ,    .  23 ,   5 .

----------

, .
 ,             2002 . 
  ,       "  ",        "".  ""    ,       ,     ,    .
1.        ?
2.    ( )   ,      ?           ,         ? . .          ? ,      -      , ?

----------


## .

1.  
2.  .      ,             .          .

----------

.
 ,       ?
     - 7000 ,    ?

----------


## .

.       ,     :Embarrassment:

----------

59    ?

    ,     ,   ()       :

...4.   ,          ,             .

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------

?

----------


## .

.   ?

----------

,   ,   .
   :
"          ?        .         ,        ? ..........  .."

 .

----------

-  
 .         2010,    .  2011    -  !   ?

----------


## .

.   .

----------

> .   .


  ,  .     2,      (       )    ( ),    ,  , , ,     ...
,   ...

----------


## _1977

> *alenka5*    .         1  2011


   !  
       ,         .   2-    . (   , !)

:           http://www.r77.nalog.ru/imns/imns77_46/

  ?   :

  182 108 07010 01 1000 110        ,      , ,      ,           ?

(      :Wow: )



  182 108 07200 01 1000 110       ,        ? 

  ,  ?  -  ?

-     1    , . 705
-  40101810800000010041
-  044583001
-      -   46  .  
7733506810/773301001
-    .  (   46  . ) 
-      45283593000

  ?

!

----------


## 777

46 ,    ,         ,    ,        .

----------


## _1977

> 


   !  .
 ,           ,      46   )

----------


## 777

2     1 ,  2-     .

----------


## Larik

.      50?

----------


## Lenulesik

> -.         .     2010.  .         1  .               .     .    ,          .     . 
>       (   ),      -.        () -  ,       -  ,    .  ,          12   ? : . 
>    ,           .



    -        . .1-8 .2 .6  .2. .11   .   .4. .9        ....."

 ?

----------


## .

> ,          12   ?


       .          .  ,      
    -   ,

----------


## Lenulesik

.          , ..        .         2010 .       ,      .

            ,        ,            .       .

----------


## .

,    .   ,    ?

----------


## Lenulesik

,       ,           .   ,        .    .      ,     .        ,    :"   , ,   ".

----------


## .

*Lenulesik*,        .     ,

----------


## Lenulesik

?

    ,     ?

----------


## .

> ?


   .     




> ,     ?


    .     .

----------


## Lenulesik

.    .

----------

, ,              ?

----------


## Na28ta

,   .   ,   .     ,    .    /    , ..         ...

----------


## _lyly_

> 46 ,    ,         ,   ,        .


     !   ,     !?

----------


## .



----------


## _lyly_

> .





> 182 108 07010 01 1000 110        ,      , ,      ,           ?
> 
> (     )
> 
> 
> 
>   182 108 07200 01 1000 110       ,        ?


        ,   ?

----------


## .

182 1 08 07010 01 1000 110

----------


## _lyly_

*.*,    !!!!!!!  :Dezl:

----------

> . 
>      50?


  :yes:

----------


## _lyly_

???     ,  3 ?!

----------


## chacked

,  6 %, .    ,       : 1.   2. 160.  3.      . 
  ,    ? 
-  ?
-       ? (     )
-     ? (    )
-    ?

----------


## .

> ,  6 %, .    ,       : 1.   2. 160.  3.      . 
>   ,    ? 
> -  ?
> -       ? (     )
> -     ? (    )
> -    ?


    .       ,  -  ?

----------

,      :       ,          ?
    : , ,   .,    , ?

----------


## chacked

> .       ,  -  ?


  2005 ,    ,  ,    2011..      .       :Smilie: 
  .

----------


## chacked

> 2005 ,    ,  ,    2011..      .


 ,     ,   ,   .
  ,

----------


## Storn

> ,          ?

----------


## chacked

,      :

             .

   ?

----------


## Storn

?    :Big Grin:

----------


## chacked

> ?


    ,       :Smilie:

----------


## _1977

> .,   !!!!!!!

----------


## Storn

*chacked*,      ....

----------


## chacked

.   ,   . :  +   ,  ,       .  -!!

----------


## Storn

:Big Grin:

----------


## Na28ta

.     -  ...

----------


## chacked

> 


 ..  :Smilie:

----------


## IP_89

:
7 2011  ,    
9  2011 ()     
  ,    .
      ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## IP_89

*Storn*, .
    ,    .

----------


## Storn

/ ?
     ....?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Na28ta

*IP_89*,    ?       ,     . 5 ,     ...       /    ,         (      :Smilie: )

----------


## Lizavetta

,  .
 ,    ,     -  ,     :    ,    ,    2009 ....        .    ?     -       ?

----------

,  ?

----------


## Storn

**,     -

----------


## scootvl

,                ,       ,   ,     ?  ?

----------


## Storn

"  " .  :Big Grin:

----------


## scootvl

> "  " .


, 300-400. ,      23-

----------


## 25

!     2010 .   3-.       2011       119      3-  2010    30.04.2011 .   ?    2010          .

----------


## Storn

* 25*,      .....   ...

----------


## .

* 25*, .    ,  .

----------

,       26001.    -   ,   0,  ,  " ..."  !

----------


## .

. 
      ,         .    , ,     :Embarrassment:

----------

-      !

----------

-  ,       ? Ÿ  !!

  -  26001            ?

----------


## 777

,        .

----------


## .

> Ÿ  !!


       !          .




> 26001            ?

----------

46-        .  .
-          .
      2011,     .

.

----------


## 25

!   ,   2010   .      .

----------


## 25

!

----------


## .

**, .      ,

----------

.    130 .    .      ,   .             :Frown:   ,   ,    ,         ,        . 
   ?   ,          ,       :Frown:            ?   , ,     ...
 , ,  ,   .

----------


## Storn

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...B5.D0.BB.D1.8F

----------

> http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...B5.D0.BB.D1.8F


 ! ,     ?       (  )?      ?         ,     ,    ,    ( )       :Frown:

----------


## .

,    
 160 .
     ,           ?  
    .              :Embarrassment:

----------

..,   ,    ?
       ?  ,     .
       ?

----------


## Kass

, ,  .
      16.11.11,      30.11.11 "   "      ,    3     .       ?  -            ?

----------


## .

> ..,   ,    ?


 .         ,   





> ,    3     .


      ? ?

----------


## Kass

> ? ?

----------


## .

?  :Frown: 
     ?

----------


## Kass

,    .. 
 ,     .       (((
,     - ..=(

----------


## .

..     ?     ,        
  ,   ,     ?   ?

----------


## Kass

,     .        1   100
    ,       
,  )

----------

> .         ,


  ,    ,    ,   , ,  ,        ,    ?

----------


## .

.                   :Wink:

----------

> .


   ?  ,    ,  ,     ,  ,    ...     ?

----------


## .

**,  ,      
  ,    . - ...
    ,   ?   :Wink:

----------

> **,  ,      
>   ,    . - ...
>     ,   ?


        ,      ...
 , ,    ,  ,      ... :Frown:

----------


## .

129-,

----------

!      :Smilie:   :Frown:

----------


## Merlot

.         .    ,      1200 . ,     .    .   .          ,    - ,  .    .
         ,        ,      ,       7            .  ,         ,     . ,    . ,  . ,e    .,    1200 ,      ? ,    . 
  -.   .           , .  ,       ,   ,   ...
 .  ,   . ,  -"   ".
 , ..
    , , ,     , ,      ?
         ., . -  .
 ?-   ?

----------

!   ! 
   ,  :          ,   ,  ,       ?   ,    ,        ,    ,    ,    ...      ,         , ,   ,       ()?

----------


## Storn



----------

,    :Smilie:    22        :Frown:

----------


## scootvl

> !   ! 
>    ,  :          ,   ,  ,       ?   ,    ,        ,    ,    ,    ...      ,         , ,   ,       ()?


     ,  ,    ,    ,

----------

> ,  ,    ,    ,


  , ,  ,     ...        ,    ,     ,  ,     ,    ,  .      ,    ,    , ,   ,            (   ,  ).

----------

-    ,         ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> -    ,         ?


    -  5  .

----------


## scootvl

26001   160.    -   .         .    ,    ,   ..

----------


## Storn

> ?


  ....  :Big Grin:

----------

,       .,    ,  ,  ,  .
      03.02.11  05.05.11  ().        -           06.05.11  22.12.11.
     .     ,     .    . 
1)         2011 (   25.04.11)  .    05.05.11.      ?
    2011 ?
2)   3-     ,    ?       ?    ,    .     .
 -  ,   ,   ,    ?


1) 
2)   
3)    
4)-2, -6-2, -6-1,-6-3

  ?    ,     .
 .

----------


## .

> ?







> 3-


        .      3-  2011 .     .         




> ,    .


   23 ,     




> 


      ,

----------

[QUOTE=.;53530228]


        .      3-  2011 . 

  .      3- ?

      ,   .

----------


## .

> ,   .


   ?   :Embarrassment: 
  3-    ,

----------

> -  5  .


  26 ,      ???

----------


## Storn

> 26 ,      ???


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


 ?

----------


## Storn

?
       ....
 27,28,29,30.....31    ...... 30-   ....        ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


  -   2012        11.01 ,         2011   2012        .

----------

> -   2012        11.01 ,         2011   2012        .


    , ?!   ,         ! ,       ,   !

----------


## Storn

**,       ,   26?  :Big Grin:

----------

> **,       ,   26?


 - ,     :Smilie:  22   .        !     , ,    .. ,      .       !
P.S. ,          ,   ,      ,   ,    !

----------


## Storn

22  ... 23   ?

----------

> 22  ... 23   ?


    ? :Smilie: 
...  :Smilie:  ,   , ,    ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## .

**,         ,  ,     !   . 
        5  .      .  ,    ,    ,      
**,        26 ,     10 .     .
       2012   :Wink:

----------

> **,         ,  ,     !   .


   ""       !     ,    9-00,       ,     ,   ,    ?  ,  , , , ,  : "   10-00", , , ?    9 !   : "   9    ,     , , ,   ". , ?!    ! ,  ,   ,               ,       ,   !  :Abuse:    10-10     - ,    !     ! 

    ,   :Frown:           ?

----------


## mul123

!  ,    ,    8  2001 . N 129- "       " ,     ,  ,  2011     ????????:

----------


## .

.

----------

19   ?     ?

----------


## .



----------


## echinaceabel

> ,  2011     ????????:


.2 . 1.2 . 9 129-.
    - .2 . 22.1  .2 . 22.2   .

----------


## zaraneespasibo

!
     6%   


/ ,   -   .


  .

    -           ,        

:

1.              ?
2.    

  ...  :Smilie: ))

 -     :Smilie: )

 :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


  :yes: 



> 2.


    -   :yes:

----------


## zaraneespasibo

> -




 3  - 200, 350  700 :Smilie: 
,   200     :Smilie: 
200+100    ,     :Smilie: )

----------


## Na28ta

, ....         "" .           + 5 .          ,       :Smilie: ?     , .. 19.12. + 5  -  24.12.  24   -  ...     ? 19  24    :Embarrassment: ? .

----------


## Storn

> ?


    .....

----------


## Na28ta

:Embarrassment:  .   :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


  :yes: 
     ""     .

----------


## Na28ta

...     ...

----------


## zaraneespasibo

Na28ta
   ?      ,       -?   .     ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## zaraneespasibo

> ,


      ?

----------


## Na28ta

> 


         ,       :Frown: .       ,  ,      .    100% ,  .        :Smilie: .

----------


## zaraneespasibo

> ,      .       ,  ,      .    100% ,  .       .


   -           ...

----------


## zaraneespasibo

26001    ?
   , , ,   ?

----------


## Storn

> , , ,   ?

----------

> 3  - 200, 350  700


_...  !    ,  ,   ""    !  ,   ,     !   ,  !

----------


## Pavlon

2011 .
. .   .
http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_moscow/asv/    ,    ...

  :
    4330 *26%*12  = 13509,6 ,
  10392     , 3117,60      (  1967    ).
      4330 *3,1%*12  = 1610,76 
     4330 *2%*12  = 1039 

  ,   4-  ...

----------


## Pavlon

,  ,  ,       ...

----------


## Pavlon

:Wink: 
   ?              ?

----------


## .



----------


## Na28ta

*Pavlon*, , 4    ,      .

----------

,       ( )  ?

----------


## .

129-

----------

?   ?  

  27  2010 . N 227-   1.2  9     ,     1  2011 .

1.2. ,         ,         ,      ( - ),        .                        (  ).

 ? 

   ,       ,  ,    ,       ,      ,    ,        ,  .

     ???

----------


## .

**,    , ?      .      .
      ,        ,    ,       
    .     ,     ,

----------

.
   ?
             ?
    1   .   2010     2011 .

----------


## IP_89

,      ,     .  -    ,       .    ,        :Smilie: 
         .    ,      .    ,        .
 ,       ( )    ,      .      .  ?

----------


## .

*IP_89*,   .   ,   
    . ,    ,    
**,  133 .      50    :Frown:     10    ?

----------


## IP_89

*.*
    ,        ( )
   ,    ,          ?

----------


## .

,  .

----------


## IP_89

,    ,

----------


## Na28ta

**,             .   -  .           .

   ,   ,   ,             + 5 ,    ,    ,        ,   .

----------

.,  ,       ,  ?

----------


## .

,

----------

, ,          ,   ,        , ,    ,       .          .    ! :Frown: 
       ,    :Frown:

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


       ,   ,    ,  :Frown:   ,          :Frown: ,   ,    ,    ,        ...       .

----------

!
 .       -   .

       ,  ,      10    -   .   2000.
   ?

  ,          - (   ).

      10 ?  ,    -   ,       (   ,    ?)?

!

----------


## Storn

> ?






> ,    -


  :yes:

----------


## frauenheld

,    ,        .           ,  ,    -   ,     ,          ,        ?          --?          ?      -   ,       ,      ,   -,           ))       ,    ,   -       ,        ?

----------


## Na28ta

.        .         :    ,   ,             (   ).        ()...

----------


## Na28ta

*Storn*,        ?     "",       -.  ,       :Smilie: .   ,   .        ...     "",      ,   .   -    .  -     ,   -    .       ,   "",     ..     ,      ,     - ...

----------


## Storn

> ""


     ....

----------


## .

*Storn*,      ?     ?      ,      ?  :Frown:     ?  ?          .            ..        .

----------


## zaraneespasibo

> *Storn*,      ?     ?      ,      ?     ?  ?          .            ..        .


    -       .
  , , .   .

     (  )   (, )   2011    ,     -   ?    ?

----------

> .        .         :    ,   ,             (   ).        ()...


       ,      -8,25%  ?   .       -    .     ,              .   ,      .
       -   ,           .
  )

----------


## Na28ta

*-frauenheld*,  ,   :      ?   ,    ,          .       .   . ,  ,     ,       .      ,                  :Smilie: .     .

----------


## frauenheld

> *-frauenheld*,  ,   :      ?   ,    ,          .       .   . ,  ,     ,       .      ,                 .     .


-,   . . 
        -    ,    ,        -    ,     . 
      .      -              . ..      -   ,       ,           ,       .         .

----------


## AveMaria

, ,       ,   ,      .
,    ,      ,   , ..   .            46,      ,  ,      ,     ,    ,  ,   ,      ,   ,   . 
 !   ,      ?       , ,       ,      ,     -,  , ..     .  -    ?        ,     ?    ,     ?       ? 

    !

----------


## drujishe

> "  :
> 
> 1         . 
> 2      . 
> 3           
> 4             (80 .) 
> 5         . 
> 6         
> 7  ,    ,    . 
> ...


 ,           ?
      (  )     . .

----------


## .

*drujishe*,       .    .

----------


## .

*AveMaria*,  -      ,       .       .  
      ,

----------

> *AveMaria*,  -      ,       .       .  
>       ,


   ,           ,        . 
  05  2011 .   ,        ,     ,     ,    13 080,60 . ..      ,          .    ?  ,    ?     24 ... ...   ,     ...

----------


## AveMaria

.

----------


## .

, -,        . -,     -2  12-          15     
        .
   -2.

----------


## AveMaria

> , -,        . -,     -2  12-          15     
>         .
>    -2.


  -?    -2?     ,  ..    ,      . 
        ?

----------


## AveMaria

, !  .           ?       24 ?   ,    ,   24    .  ,       ?

----------


## Na28ta

*AveMaria*,      ?     ,  1   ...  5  ,   10  ...              :Smilie: ,     ...            (      "  ",      ),  ,     ( 05.07.11)   ...

      ?   ?     31.12    ...

----------


## AveMaria

> *AveMaria*,      ?     ,  1   ...  5  ,   10  ...             ,     ...            (      "  ",      ),  ,     ( 05.07.11)   ...
> 
>       ?   ?     31.12    ...


  ,    ,       ,       ,    ,   ,     ,       . 
 ,            ,   -  ,  2010 ,     2011  , ? 
      ?    ,   , ..      26  (  ),    05  2011    ,        ,   ,    !!! (((((

----------


## Na28ta

(,  , ,    ).      ,       -   .   2010      ( ,      "" )?  ?       ,   ...

  2010      ,   -2         (   1967  ):

_      2011     (   5):
    : 4330 * 20% * 5 + 4330 * 20% * 31 / 31 + 4330 * 20% * 05 / 31 = 5335.68 ;
    : 4330 * 6% * 5 + 4330 * 6% * 31 / 31 + 4330 * 6% * 05 / 31 = 1600.7 ;
      : 4330 * 3.1% * 5 + 4330 * 3.1% * 31 / 31 + 4330 * 3.1% * 05 / 31 = 827.03 ;
      : 4330 * 2% * 5 + 4330 * 2% * 31 / 31 + 4330 * 2% * 05 / 31 = 533.57 ;
 8296.98_ 

      .

   ,   ?   24.12.11   2011 ?

----------


## AveMaria

> (,  , ,    ).      ,       -   .   2010      ( ,      "" )?  ?       ,   ...
> 
>   2010      ,   -2         (   1967  ):
> 
> _      2011     (   5):
>     : 4330 * 20% * 5 + 4330 * 20% * 31 / 31 + 4330 * 20% * 05 / 31 = 5335.68 ;
>     : 4330 * 6% * 5 + 4330 * 6% * 31 / 31 + 4330 * 6% * 05 / 31 = 1600.7 ;
>       : 4330 * 3.1% * 5 + 4330 * 3.1% * 31 / 31 + 4330 * 3.1% * 05 / 31 = 827.03 ;
>       : 4330 * 2% * 5 + 4330 * 2% * 31 / 31 + 4330 * 2% * 05 / 31 = 533.57 ;
> ...


,   2011   ,    :Frown: 
      ,       ,   ,  .         2010 ? (   ,    ,  ,    ),           ? 
  ,        ?    + +  ,     ,     ?

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie:      ...             .     .        2010 .     2010    ,     .     ...  ,        2010 , ..        . ...   ,     2010 ?  ,  ,          2011 ...       ,    .      ,  ,         .

----------


## AveMaria

> ...             .     .        2010 .     2010    ,     .     ...  ,        2010 , ..        . ...   ,     2010 ?  ,  ,          2011 ...       ,    .      ,  ,         .


,    ,      .      ?   ,    ,  -   , ..        ,      .        ,      , ? 
  ,     ,      ,      ,  ,     - .

----------


## Na28ta

. ,  ,   2010    ...      400.        5  ...  400. ... ,    , ,      ?   ...

----------


## Na28ta

*AveMaria*,      ,     .      .     ,    ,   .       ,  ,  ,    ,    ,  " - ,       ,   ?  13 ?    , ,   ,  ?    ".  -  .

----------


## AveMaria

> *AveMaria*,      ,     .      .     ,    ,   .       ,  ,  ,    ,    ,  " - ,       ,   ?  13 ?    , ,   ,  ?    ".  -  .


       ?   ?   ?
  , ,   ,         - ,    ,     10  , , .    .     , ..   ,        .

----------


## Na28ta

,         -   .      ?  ?      2010   .      .

   ,      2010  (-2),  150  1      100     2011 .     ""    ?    ,   ,   ...

       .   "" .      ,     ,     .          2010 ,   ?

     ,     ,  ,   2010  ( ). , ,      ...  ...

----------


## AveMaria

> ,         -   .      ?  ?      2010   .      .
> 
>    ,      2010  (-2),  150  1      100     2011 .     ""    ?    ,   ,   ...
> 
>        .   "" .      ,     ,     .          2010 ,   ?
> 
>      ,     ,  ,   2010  ( ). , ,      ...  ...


      ,     " -"? 
,   ,     . 
 !

----------


## Na28ta

-2,  -1.    http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._ .            .

----------


## AveMaria

> -2,  -1.    http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._ .            .


 !            2010 ,    ?       ,    ?

----------


## Na28ta

?       ,      ... ,     ,   ?  :Smilie:       .   - .

----------


## AveMaria

> ?       ,      ... ,     ,   ?       .   - .


   .    ,    ,      ...? :Frown:  
 .    .

----------


## Na28ta

-   (,     ),        ,      ,      ,          ,     . ....           :Smilie: ,      ...

----------


## AveMaria

> ?       ,      ... ,     ,   ?       .   - .


       ,        . 
  , ,      10 080 60 .
-       ,      10 392,00 .
-        ( 329*****)
  7 274 40 .
-     ( 329******)   3 117,60 .
-   ,   ,   1 610,76 .
-      ( 329******)   571,56 .
-      ( 329***)   1 039, 20 .


2) -           933, 20 .,           ( 329******)   653, 24 .,           ( 329*******)   279, 96 .,       ( 329*******)   51,32 .,       ( 329******)    93, 32 .,

 0,00 .

----------


## AveMaria

> -   (,     ),        ,      ,      ,          ,     . ....          ,      ...


,      ,     , ..      ,     ,   .

----------


## Na28ta

2010 .      .  ,    ?

_ 2010     (, ,  ) : 
10392  (4330 . &#215; 20% &#215; 12 .).    1967    ,         7274.40 . (4330 &#215; 14% &#215; 12 ),   3117.60 . (4330 &#215; 6% &#215; 12 ).   1966    ,       ; 
571.56  (4330 . &#215; 1.1% &#215; 12 .); 
1039.20  (4330 . &#215; 2% &#215; 12 .)._

     2010 .  2011    ...

----------


## Na28ta

. ,        ,   ,    -2.        (     ).   ,  ,       2010        2011 .   .   ,  ,       .       2010 ! ..,     ,    2010 .   2011      31.12.2011.          ,     1 :      2.

----------


## Na28ta

2010  (,   ).       , ..  . 

       05.07.11     ,     (   ,    ,     -   )   4017.     ,   (2010     2010+2011  -  ).

----------


## AveMaria

> . ,        ,   ,    -2.        (     ).   ,  ,       2010        2011 .   .   ,  ,       .       2010 ! ..,     ,    2010 .   2011      31.12.2011.          ,     1 :      2.


    ,      .   ,      2011 ,     2011 ,   -?         ,    ,  ?

----------


## AveMaria

> . ,        ,   ,    -2.        (     ).   ,  ,       2010        2011 .   .   ,  ,       .       2010 ! ..,     ,    2010 .   2011      31.12.2011.          ,     1 :      2.


       ?        ?

----------


## Storn

> ?

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie: .
*AveMaria*,   4017 ?        ?   01.01.11-05.07.11.     2011 ,    . 

  2011    (     ,   01.01.12    ), ..     . 15      ,     ...,  ..  ,       .           2011   ...

----------


## AveMaria

> .
> *AveMaria*,   4017 ?        ?   01.01.11-05.07.11.     2011 ,    . 
> 
>   2011    (     ,   01.01.12    ), ..     . 15      ,     ...,  ..  ,       .           2011   ...


, , ! 
        ?        -2,   ,      ? 
,   2011 ,   ,     ... ,   ,    ...

----------


## Na28ta

.    (,      )   -2   -6-1 .   :   ,     ,    .     , ,      .        (     ), ,        . , ,        ...   ,    ( , ), ,    ,    , ..   .  ,     /   ,   .

----------


## AveMaria

> .    (,      )   -2   -6-1 .   :   ,     ,    .     , ,      .        (     ), ,        . , ,        ...   ,    ( , ), ,    ,    , ..   .  ,     /   ,   .


..    / ?      ?

----------


## Na28ta

? .    , ,      .   ?      ?         .

----------


## AveMaria

> ? .    , ,      .   ?      ?         .


,   ,     ,      ,    ,     : "  (   -2)", " (    ) -       ",   C-6-1 " :" -  5 , I , I , 9 , ,  ,         ,    ... :Frown:  
   ,     -2

----------


## Na28ta

-         ,     (    ),  ,  ,      ...    ,    .    ,      .

----------


## AveMaria

> -         ,     (    ),  ,  ,      ...    ,    .    ,      .


   "  ",   ,  .  , ,     .  ?
     ...     ,   .  -   .   .    .

----------


## AveMaria

> ? .    , ,      .   ?      ?         .


 ,     "   ",    ?

----------


## Na28ta

> , ,     .  ?


.  .   . .  .   ...        :Embarrassment: 




> "   "


      .    ,       :        ,   ..

----------


## inca-sova

> ,      .       ,  ,      .    100% ,  .       .


    ,  ,    .   "    ,           .
   .
,    26-27 ,        ,   1               ?
       ,   ,  .
            (   ,    ) -   .   ?        2011   ?     ?
-   2011 , ,   ?

----------


## Na28ta

26-27,  .     :   + 5 . ..   ,   28.12.11.  ,       .    -1  -6-1 ( .,   - ,      ,    10 ).     ,      ,  .     ,   .  ,   , ,    ,     ,       .  -  ,      (      ),    ,    .

----------


## scootvl

,    ,   ,     ,    ,              ...        ,  .

    ,     4-  ()    2011 ?       ?  :Smilie:

----------

.

1.       ,            ?

2. . .     ,                  -           31- ,    ?

                   ,       ?

----------


## Storn

1. 
2.

----------


## .

1.      ,   .  ,    .      - ,         ,        :Frown: 
2.

----------


## _lyly_

!!!!!!!!

  ,   15.12.11
    15 ,     14 ???

----------


## .

15

----------


## scootvl

> .
> 
> 2. . .     ,                  -           31- ,    ?
> 
>                    ,       ?


   ,      2011   ,    400.,     ,    ,            ...

----------


## _lyly_

*.*,     :yes:

----------

?   -       5  (  -2     )  -      15     ~  ?            ,      :Smilie: 

    -          -?       ,     07-09  ,     -...

----------


## Storn

> -?

----------


## .

> -?


  , 
   ,

----------

> ,  ,      10    -   .   2000.
>    ?


   ?      .
    ?

----------

., Storn, scootvl  .

----------


## .

> ?      .


  .

----------


## scootvl

> .


  ,              :Big Grin:  :Smilie:

----------

> ,


       ?      (    ),   (    ) . 

   , ..     -.
     ,   .

., scootvl,    !

----------


## scootvl

,       ,    ()       "",     .           ,  ...

----------


## .

> ,


  ,             .

----------


## AveMaria

> .  .   . .  .   ...       
> 
>       .    ,       :        ,   ..


   , !        .   ,    ))))

   ,    ,  ,        .        13 080, 60 .,        :
    10392  (4330 . &#215; 20% &#215; 12 .).    1967    ,         7274.40 . (4330 &#215; 14% &#215; 12 ),   3117.60 . (4330 &#215; 6% &#215; 12 ).   1966    ,       ;
       571.56  (4330 . &#215; 1.1% &#215; 12 .);
       1039.20  (4330 . &#215; 2% &#215; 12 .).
 12002,76 .
,    1 077, 84 . - ,  ,       -2? 
  .

----------


## AveMaria

> (,  , ,    ).      ,       -   .   2010      ( ,      "" )?  ?       ,   ...
> 
>   2010      ,   -2         (   1967  ):
> 
> _      2011     (   5):
>     : 4330 * 20% * 5 + 4330 * 20% * 31 / 31 + 4330 * 20% * 05 / 31 = 5335.68 ;
>     : 4330 * 6% * 5 + 4330 * 6% * 31 / 31 + 4330 * 6% * 05 / 31 = 1600.7 ;
>       : 4330 * 3.1% * 5 + 4330 * 3.1% * 31 / 31 + 4330 * 3.1% * 05 / 31 = 827.03 ;
>       : 4330 * 2% * 5 + 4330 * 2% * 31 / 31 + 4330 * 2% * 05 / 31 = 533.57 ;
> ...


-   ,  ,    ,      ?   -2? ..     2  -2  2010    2011 , ? 

    -6-1      "        - -"  "        -  - " ? 
 ,  .

----------


## .

-2

----------


## AveMaria

> -2


    ? ?     ?

----------


## AveMaria

> -2


  ,     ,    ,          ,         , ..    .    ,   ,    ,       ,    ? 
     -     ,      ?

   !

----------


## scootvl

> ,     ,    ,          ,         , ..    .    ,   ,    ,       ,    ? 
>      -     ,      ?
> 
>    !


         .                ... 

 ,   -  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## AveMaria

> .                ... 
> 
>  ,   -  ,


,   ..."  "!
  !

----------


## scootvl

> ,   ..."  "!
>   !


   ,     ,             .

 ,    6%,    500000,     30000.           16000.,    15000., .. 3%.     "",    ,         ...

   ,      ,        20,30,40%,   ...

    ,  ,     ,  /   20% + 6%     13% ...

----------


## Na28ta

AveMaria,   ,    .      (  01.01.  05.07     -2).   ,   ,    .  ,       .         -2 (/  ).

----------


## Na28ta

*AveMaria*,    ... ,      2010  2011 .  ..    ,   ..   ,   2010   . , ,      -   2010 , ..        100 "  .".          .    ( 2010,  2011  ),    "  ".       ,    . ,    ,     .    .

----------


## AveMaria

> AveMaria,   ,    .      (  01.01.  05.07     -2).   ,   ,    .  ,       .         -2 (/  ).


 !
 ,    ,    "   (.100+.110+120)"  "    "       ,   , .. 5335, 68, 1600,7, 827,03, 533,57,   ? 
        060 - 001?   - ,     .    087 403 - ***-***

----------


## Na28ta

> 060 - 001


.    .   060-001...

----------


## Na28ta

> ,    "   (.100+.110+120)"  "    "       ,   , .. 5335, 68, 1600,7, 827,03, 533,57,   ?


.    -   +   (   ,   ). 

  -  ,      ( )  ,   .     2011.

----------


## AveMaria

> *AveMaria*,    ... ,      2010  2011 .  ..    ,   ..   ,   2010   . , ,      -   2010 , ..        100 "  .".          .    ( 2010,  2011  ),    "  ".       ,    . ,    ,     .    .


      ?   ,    ,      ?  ,     "     "  ? ,    :Frown: ((( 
 -, .

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie:   :Smilie: .       ,    "  "   "".    ,    31.12.11    ,   "  ".

----------


## inca-sova

> ,  ,    .   "    ,           .
>    .
> ,    26-27 ,        ,   1               ?
>        ,   ,  .
>             (   ,    ) -   .   ?        2011   ?     ?
> -   2011 , ,   ?


     ,     . ,     !
    ,                .  ,     .      .
  .
     , ,   .  ?       ,     ?       ,   ,      ?             ...   ? ..  ,   ,     ?   -  ?
 !!!!

----------


## .

.  .
   .   ,

----------


## inca-sova

, !!!!!!!!!!!!!
, .!!!!!

----------

26.12                -  31.12    ?    5-6-7      ?

----------


## scootvl

> 26.12                -  31.12    ?    5-6-7      ?


 5    10  (5- )

----------


## Andrem

!

 -    ( 6% ),  .     2011.  -  29  2011 (   22.12.2011 ).   .

          .
 :  , :

1) :
-  .     ?    ? -  ?
-   (     )
-   
-    . 

2) :
-    
-    2011: -2, -6-1, -6-2, -6-3
-    2012:  -2 ( 12     )
    ,   ,     -   (-2, -6-1, -6-2, -6-3)    2011 .      2012 ( 12       )    ,     ?

3)         -    2011.

  .

----------


## Storn

> .     ?






> -   
> -    .






> 






> -    2011.

----------


## .

> .     ?


 




> .


     ,       




> ?


 .  ,

----------


## ipipip

.       Andrem,  ,     2010      ,     .  -  ,       ,            ?
      .      ,     2011 ? 34?

----------


## scootvl

> !
> 
>  -    ( 6% ),  .     2011.  -  29  2011 (   22.12.2011 ).   .
> 
>           .
>  :  , :
> 
> 1) :
> -  .     ?    ? -  ?
> ...


     .    : , ,  (   01.01.2012,     ,     .            .

       - -2, -6-1, -6-3, -6-2

      1-  2011 .

      ,   .     -    .     .    ...

----------


## .

> ,            ?


      .   ,   ,   ,            -    .       .        :Frown: 




> 1-  2011 .


 .      ,       ?  :Frown: 
          . , ,   .

----------


## ipipip

.

       . ,    100 .   .       ,    ?
     ?

----------


## scootvl

> .   ,   ,   ,            -    .       .       
> 
> 
>  .      ,       ? 
>           . , ,   .


   ,  ,    -  .  ,   ,       2011 ,  1   -   2-  ..        ,    ,          ...       - .    -         00001  ,        2-, ,   -   :Smilie: )

 ,     ,   -     ,      .          ,         ...   ,  -  -    ,        ,        ,      , ,      ...   :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,    ?


     ,  20 .      




> ,   ,       2011 ,


.       ,      .  ,        - ,     . .  .80 
   -   ,    :Frown: 




> ,     ,


     ,            .




> ,


  3  5 ,   2 .         (   ,  ),   .
,      ,        ,      **  :Frown:

----------


## Solonovich

!
   ? , . 
  24/11/12,     .   .        .
    46. : ,   .
    ...
: *
        :*










 !

----------


## Na28ta

*Solonovich*,  103     :Smilie: .    3-      (..    103 )...

1)    ( -    +  )
2)      ( -   ,    )
3)  160 .   
4)       ,           (   )

----------


## Solonovich

!!

----------


## NataliaI

, ,   :
             (-2),    ?      ??

----------


## .



----------


## Solonovich

46. :

1.      
2.  160 .   

     .     :Smilie:

----------


## .

, 46-       :Smilie: 
     ,    ,

----------


## 73

, ,      ,   ,          .,           ?
         ?           ,       ?

----------


## .

> 


 .    ,      -  30

----------


## 73

> .    ,      -  30


., ,   ,        ,   ,          ?

----------


## 73

,      (   15 )      1   15  ?

----------


## .

.          ,      :Embarrassment:

----------

> .          ,


  ..       6%..

----------


## .

,   )

----------


## 73

. .,  ) ,  !

----------


## .

.    .
   ,   FAQ:  ("")

----------

